# "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass ich Nvidias mangelhafte Kommunikation in dieser Sache gutheiße.


Nana, Herr Spille! Sie heißen das vielleicht nicht gut, reden es aber schön. Die mangelhafte Kommunikation (besser: äußerste Dreistigkeit im Umgang mit den eigenen Kunden) war das kleinere Übel bei dieser Sache. Der bewusste Betrug (o.k., wäre es nicht bewusst geschehen, wäre es ja kein Betrug gewesen) ist das Problem. 

On Toppic: Ich weiß ja, dass ich mit meinem UHD-Monitor zu einer Minderheit gehöre, aber in absehbarer Zeit werden mehr User Probleme durch den beschnittenen Speicher bekommen. Ich habe mir die Karte damals ausdrücklich wegen der 4 GB gekauft (mehr gab es bei bezahlbaren Karten nicht), weil ich gerne mit Downsampling, bzw. nun in nativ UHD, gespielt habe. Deshalb bin ich auch nach wie vor extrem ungnädig, was solche Relativierungen wie die von Herrn Spille angeht.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für UHD ist die Karte so oder so zu langsam.

Ich hatte selber die 970 und habe selbst bei vollgelaufenden Speicher keine störende Mikroruckler bemerkt, habe sie nur wegen dem unterträglichem Spulenfiepen zurückgesendet.

Lediglich schade, das hier im gesamten Forum ausschließlich nur noch die lauten R9 390er empfohlen werden und immer der "Speicherkrüppel" niedergemacht wird, obwohl leiser, stromsparender und auch schneller...


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> Im Gegenzug finde  ich Nvidias Kommentare zur Umfrage schon etwas dreist, eine ernst  gemeinte Entschuldigung ist das sicher nicht.



Gibts da ein Link zu oder ist damit der damalige Kommentar Huangs gemeint, in dem er sinngemäss meinte "der Pöbel soll froh sein das er 4GB VRAM bekommen hat".


----------



## Conqi (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@Rolk: Ich denke es geht hier um diesen Facebook-Post:
Steam: Umfrage kürt GTX 970 zur beliebtesten GPU [Update: Nvidia in Feierlaune]

Ich finde, NVidia gehört dafür abgestraft, dass sie so mit ihren Kunden umspringen. Eine 970 käme für mich nicht in Frage, gute Karte hin oder her. Zumal der Marktanteil von NVidia mir persönlich eh schon zu hoch ist.


----------



## KrHome (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> "Wer hätte es gedacht, ihr mögt die #GTX970 also doch. 3.5 + 0.5 = Herz"


Haha geil, das ist total an mir vorbei gegangen. 

Na zumindest ist Nvidia von Anfang bis Ende konsequent in der eigenen Ignoranz-Politik.


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der Punkt ist ja viel eher, dass ein Großteil der User die Karte schon im Rechner hatte, als das Problem bekannt wurde.

Der Prozentsatz der User, der die Karte, obwohl sie keine spürbaren Probleme damit hatten, trotzdem zurückschickten dürfte äußerst klein gewesen sein.

Zudem gab es die ganzen Monate danach nur hin und wieder mal hier und da nen Frametime Graphen zu sehen, der das Problem bestätigte. 
Ein wirkliches Drama wurde daraus auch von den Redakteuren im Nachhinein nicht gemacht. 


Was bleibt ist, dass der Kunde nun sieht, dass er 3,5 + 0,5 GB bekommt. Um die Probleme die dahinter stecken mitzubekommen, müsste er erstmal aktiv danach suchen, und nach wie vor ist ja so oder so ein Großteil der User der Meinung, dass die Karte gut ist, was das ganze natürlich für potentielle Kunden weiterhin erschwert, überhaupt auf das Problem aufmerksam zu werden, oder sich der Nachteile bewusst zu werden. Ich meine, selbst als das Problem völlig hochgekocht ist hieß es, dass viele keinerlei Probleme mit der Karte haben. Da denkt sich der Kunde wohl im nachhinein auch "war wohl viel heiße Luft um nichts". Zumal die Karte bei den Händlern ständig unter den Topsellen mit guter Bewertung gelistet ist.

Hier das Problem zu erkennen und zu verstehen kann man von einem normalen Kunden nicht erwarten. Der schaut sich ein paar Tests an, ein paar Benchmark Balken und dann wird die Karte gekauft.
Wirklich interessant ist das Problem eigentlich nur für Uns hier. Und wie gesagt selbst hier finden die meisten die Karte gut, und das auch zurecht, da das Problem in der Praxis letzten Endes nicht wirklich gravierend ist. Also wie kann man da auch Konsequenzen seitens der User erwarten?

Damit sich die Karte auch beim Durchschnittskunden schlechter verkauft, müsste hier schon wirklich jeder die Karte zurückgeschickt haben und es müsste sich bei nahezu jedem Benchmark das Problem deutlich zeigen.
Beides war nicht der Fall. Wenn man also nichtmal hier einen Boykott erreichen konnte, wie soll das dann beim normalen Käufer funktionieren, der nicht täglich im PCGH Extreme Forum unterwegs ist?

Die Erwartungshaltung dass sich die Karte wegen dem Problem schlecht verkauft finde ich daher ziemlich naiv...


----------



## Aks-ty (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Lediglich schade, das hier im gesamten Forum ausschließlich nur noch die lauten R9 390er empfohlen werden und immer der "Speicherkrüppel" niedergemacht wird, obwohl leiser, stromsparender und auch schneller...



Speicherkrüppel ist sie weils ne Mogelpackung ist,Schneller als eine R9 390 ist sie nicht und Stromsparender ist sie vllt allerdings tröstet das nicht darüber hinweg das sie nicht mehr "Zukunftssicher" ist.
Klar ist das keine Schlechte Karte nur sieht man heute schon das sie in bestimmten spielen selbst in FHD dank des Speichers an ihre Grenze Stößt. Kann gut sein das viele Mikroruckler nicht bemerken allerdings gibts auch Leute die
da sehr allergisch drauf reagieren (ich bin so einer). Habe aufgrund von Mikrorucklern eine Karte von mir wieder verkauft.
Ich würde auch die R9 empfehlen weil es schlichtweg die neuere und mit 8GB auch für Downsampling und Texturmods bessere Karte ist.


----------



## XeT (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also 2 haben sich enthalten. Aber warum? Ist die Meinung zu extrem? Wurde die Pressefreiheit beschnitten?
Die Gedanken sind frei! 

Aber mal ehrlich warum sind Chef und der Mark nur Bildlich aber ohne Meinung vertreten.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich denke das die meisten Leute das ganze wohl garnicht mitbekommen haben, das ganze ging ja nur etwa 2 Monate durch die (Fach)Medien, wer sich damit nicht beschäftigt hat weiß es nicht. Auch hier wird das ganze überwiegend von Nvidiahassern am Leben gehalten. Die GTX 970 ist vom P/L Verhältnis schon eine recht geile Karte, allerdings würde ich versuchen sie zu meiden.

Das Hauptproblem ist ja das, abseits von Nvidia, keiner wirklich so recht weiß wie sich das auswirkt und in wie fern sich das kompensieren läßt. Die Zeit wenn für die GTX 970 keine Optimierungen mehr gebracht werden wird spannend. Ein Test in ca. 3 Jahren mit allen betreffenden 4GB Karten  (GTX 970/980 soie R9-290X und Fury) wäre definitiv interessant.

Das Probem das sich aufrüsten nichtmehr Lohnt habe ich auch. Von meiner GTX 260-192 896MB auf die GTX 670 2GB hat sich die Leistung verdreifacht (plus mehr RAM). Das war zwar ganz schön, nur an dieses "Wahnsinn was diese Karte leistet" von meiner Voodoo 3 3000, GeForce 4 4200Ti und GTX 260-192 kam das ganze nicht heran. Um die Leistung lediglich zu verdoppeln bräuchte es schon eine GTX 980, also warten auf die nächste Generation.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Die Erwartungshaltung dass sich die Karte wegen dem Problem schlecht verkauft finde ich daher ziemlich naiv...



Ein Shitstorm zur rechten Zeit kann Wunder wirken, siehe Greenpeace und Brent Spar.


----------



## hellm (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> Geforce GTX 970:  Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ... und ich verliere meinen  Glauben an die (Weitsicht der) Menschheit. Die GTX 970 mag eine gute  Grafikkarte sein, aber was um alles in der Welt veranlasst so viele  Leute, sie einer Radeon R9 390 vorzuziehen? Die AMD-Karte ist meist  schneller und man muss wegen ihrer 8 GiByte keine Angst vor der Zukunft  haben. Ist es wirklich die Leistungsaufnahme? Spannung runter und gut -  versucht stattdessen mal, per Tool die schlafende L2$-Partition der GTX  970 zu aktivieren. Viel Glück! Wie auch immer. Wenn AMD dann doch mal  Konkurs anmeldet, haben wir den Monopolsalat und viele Leute werden sich  fragen, wie es dazu kommen konnte.



Den Menschen war der Glauben schon immer wichtiger als die Realität. Ich fühle mit dir, und hoffe das resultiert nicht in einer weiteren Kaffeetasse für dich.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl ich es nicht ganz verstehen kann, dass die Steam-User so abgestimmt haben, will ich hier jetzt mal keine "Wahlfälschung" oder "Manipulation" seitens Nvidia kolportieren.


Da wird nicht abgestimmt. Steam sammelt die Daten(= Hardware wird ausgelesen) und man muss nur zustimmen, dass es abgeschickt wird.



XeT schrieb:


> Also 2 haben sich enthalten. Aber warum? Ist die Meinung zu extrem? Wurde die Pressefreiheit beschnitten?
> Die Gedanken sind frei!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich warum sind Chef und der Mark nur Bildlich aber ohne Meinung vertreten.



Nicht alle sind immer da für irgendwelche Meinungsumfragen. Meist steht da auch warum.(Gerade auf der GDC; Computex, etc.)


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Spiele es wirklich gibt in denen der GTX 970 der Speicher ausgeht und den anderen 4GB Karten der Speicher reicht. In FHD!

Ich kenn kein einziges


----------



## Schori (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe mir erst vor kurzem ein R9 390 Nitro gekauft. Sie ist leise und bietet für mich die beste P/L.
 Die GTX 970 kam für mich nicht wirklich in Frage, weniger Leistung und nur 3,5GB VRAM. Nvidia hat da schon einen Bock geschossen und wird dafür auch noch belohnt. 
Davon abgesehen zocke ich in WQHD in hohen Settings und da ist die 970 nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich hoffe wirklich dass amd\ati mal in der neuen Generation dieses Jahr wirklich vorne liegen.

Sowohl bei der Qualität der karten, dem treibersupport als auch den verkaufszahlen.würde dem Markt sicherlich gut tun.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das Problem ist wohl eher ausschließlich in den Nerd-Foren zu finden, der reguläre 08/15 Käufer hat sie nicht getauscht, da ihm das kolportierte Problem ihm bisher nicht aufgefallen ist (und es auch nur seltenst auffällt, daher auch so spät entdeckt).

Das soll den Fall und die Dreistigkeit nicht verharmlosen, sondern hätte vorab offiziell kommuniziert werden müssen, ganz klar. Doch zeigen die Verkaufszahlen (mein liebstes Beispiel Mindfactory), dass selbst nach der Aktualisierung der Specs mit Hinweisen auf Geizhals und Co, dass die Leute trotzdem diese Karte weiterhin kaufen. Dieser Umstand liegt wie hier von einem Redakteur erläutert NICHT an Nvidia, sondern am fehlenden Angebot seitens des schlafenden Konkurrenten. Inwieweit die eigene Vorliebe mit Spielen (PhysX, G-Sync-Monitor vorhanden? an DSR gewöhnt?) und der dazugehörigen Software-Ökonomie hier mit reinspielt, kann man nur vermuten, allerdings wäre es nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass wenn man bisher bei Nvidia keine Probleme hatte, wohl auch bei Nvidia bleibt.  

Sehen wir mal, was 2016 bringt...


----------



## BigYundol (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Für UHD ist die Karte so oder so zu langsam.
> 
> Ich hatte selber die 970 und habe selbst bei vollgelaufenden Speicher keine störende Mikroruckler bemerkt, habe sie nur wegen dem unterträglichem Spulenfiepen zurückgesendet.
> 
> Lediglich schade, das hier im gesamten Forum ausschließlich nur noch die lauten R9 390er empfohlen werden und immer der "Speicherkrüppel" niedergemacht wird, obwohl leiser, stromsparender und auch schneller...



Haha, der war gut, nicht 

Gleichschnell, je nach Test im Ø mit leicht besserer Tendenz zu AMD trifft es wohl besser, noch dazu, dass die 390 mehr als doppelt soviel brauchbaren Videospeicher hat.

Radeon 300 im Test: Alle AMD-Grafikkarten von R7 360 bis R9 390X im Vergleich (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 390 und R9 380 im Test: GTX 980/970/960 in Bedrängnis?

Und leiser?
GeForce GTX 980/970 im Test (Seite 11) - ComputerBase
Radeon 300 im Test: Alle AMD-Grafikkarten von R7 360 bis R9 390X im Vergleich (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Nö, gleich laut mit Tendenz, dass die AMD leiser ist (zumindest in den verlinkten Tests. Aber das ist eh extrem abhängig von den jeweiligen Partnerlösungen...)

Was den Strom angeht, verzichte ich halt auf 2-3 Bier pro Jahr, wenn ich zur AMD greifen würde... Es ist schlichtweg ein hanebüchenes Argument.

Die günstigste 390 kostet heute in der Schweiz gleich viel wie die günstigste 970

390 in Computer › Grafikkarten - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz
http://www.toppreise.ch/index.php?search=970&sRes=OK

Im Moment ist die AMD R9 390 klar die empfehlenswertere Grafikkarte, zumindest in der Schweiz.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



hellm schrieb:


> *Den Menschen war der Glauben schon immer wichtiger als die Realität.* Ich fühle mit dir, und hoffe das resultiert nicht in einer weiteren Kaffeetasse für dich.



Jep, bei manchen Menschen muss ich an meine Augenärztin denken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grabhopser (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mmmmh meine Erwartungshaltung bei dieser Umfrage war ungefähr so, " Schrecklich, falsches verhalten wird nicht geahndet, was erwartet uns dann wohl erst in der Zukunft, muss jetzt jede GPU auf noch so kleine Unregelmäßigkeiten untersucht werden?, haben wir ungenügend berichtet?"  ein lässiges "wayne, aber gutes PLV" hatte nicht erwartet.

Es ist immer wieder witzig zu lesen, dass nicht einmal mehr die „unabhängige“ Kontrollinstanz der Journalisten sich darüber echauffiert, dass man belogen und betrogen wird (einzelne ausgenommen).

Das man die private Redakteurs Umfrage dann aber auch noch veröffentlicht überrascht mich dann noch, ist nicht einer der Hauptargumente für die Print, dass hier noch richtig gearbeitet wird und man die Fackel des "unabhängigen" Journalismus hoch hält?
Vermutlich war ich einfach nur naiv als ich dachte, dass falsche Spezifikationen, Aussagen und das anfängliche nicht erkennen dieser für Journalisten ein „Big-Deal“ wäre.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Vergesst nicht wieviele die 970 geholt haben, wo AMD nix zu sagen hatte. 2014 hatten die pervers laute 290(X), die trotzdem noch heiß liefen.
Ich prügel meine 970 mit +215Mhz core nach oben und die errecht in Furmark gerade mal 68°C im Winter (72°C im Sommer). Und das bei 65% RPM, die wird nicht laut.
Der Kollege, der gleichzeitig eine R9 290X geholt hat, hat sich mittlerweile eine WaKü draufgeschnallt, da ihm die Ohren abgefallen sind und die Karte im Sommer trotzdem das OC nicht halten konnte. 

Die 390er sind OK, aber bedenkt mal wie alt sie sind und wie alt die 970er ist. 
Mir war eine sparsame, leise und flotte Karte für 1080p wichtig, die sollte PhysX können, Gameworks out of the box fressen und Spiele mit Nvidia-Logo besser antreiben als AMD - und das macht sie. Die Spiele kriegen zwar i-wann einen Patch, der die AMD-Karten gleich flott macht, aber das ist halt i-wann, nicht zum release. 
Kriegt AMD ihre neuen Karten nicht auf die Reihe, wird sich das gleiche wiederholen, die neue Mittelklasse (sagen wir mal GTX 1070, nen Namen gibts ja noch net) wird wieder dominieren.

P.S. der Speicher ist egal, es ist eine Mittelklasse-GPU die als "Übergangslösung" für die noch vorhandenen FullHD-Bildschirme geholt wird.
Wer jetzt schon auf 1400p oder 4K umsattelt, dem hilft auch eine R9 390X keinen Millimeter, die Leistung ist dafür zu schwach, daran ändern die 8GB auch nix. Bei CrossFire mit 2x R9 390X - da siehts anders aus, aber 99% der Leute wollen halt eine starke, einfache SingleGPU-Karte die diese Auflösungen stemmen kann. Die gibts aber nicht, weder bei AMD noch bei Nvidia.
Ich denke auch die nächste Generation wird 4K 60FPS maxed out nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Sonmace (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die lücke zwichen 960 GTX und 970 GTX ist doch natürlich beabsichtigt, erst in letzder  instance bringen sie die 960Ti raus kurz befor the neuen chips auf den markt kommen.
Sommit holen sie das maximum raus, sowas geht wenn es keine richtige konkurenz gibt.
Ärgerlich ist aber auch das AMD keine ersthafte konkurenz war in der preisklasse bzw. technich nicht auf gleicher höhe, auserdem ist NVIDIAs marketing abteilung ziemlich fleisig und der otto normal verbraucher sieht imemr nur NVIDIA 
Ich glaube aber das die kommende generation dichter zusammen liegt und sommit wieder ein preiskampf bevorsteht was gut für uns alle ist


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Das man die private Redakteurs Umfrage dann aber auch noch veröffentlicht überrascht mich dann noch, ist nicht einer der Hauptargumente für die Print, dass hier noch richtig gearbeitet wird und man die Fackel des "unabhängigen" Journalismus hoch hält?
> Vermutlich war ich einfach nur naiv als ich dachte, dass falsche Spezifikation, Aussagen und das anfängliche nicht erkennen dieser für Journalisten ein „Big-Deal“  sind.



1. Ist das hier nicht die Print. 
2. Ist das egal, da das "Das meinen die Redakteure"- alias "Redakteure privat"-Format eben die Meinungen der Schreiber darstellen soll. Meinungen sind subjektiv. Das ist ein Extraservice für euch – Personality –, damit ihr wisst, was uns bewegt. Eine Kolumne fällt die dieselbe Kategorie. "Echte Artikel" sind etwas anderes, da haben Meinungen nichts verloren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## hanfi104 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



grabhopser schrieb:


> Mmmmh meine Erwartungshaltung bei dieser Umfrage war ungefähr so, " Schrecklich, falsches verhalten wird nicht geahndet, was erwartet uns dann wohl erst in der Zukunft, muss jetzt jede GPU auf noch so kleine Unregelmäßigkeiten untersucht werden?, haben wir ungenügend berichtet?"  ein lässiges "wayne, aber gutes PLV" hatte nicht erwartet.
> 
> Es ist immer wieder witzig zu lesen, dass nicht einmal mehr die „unabhängige“ Kontrollinstanz der Journalisten sich darüber echauffiert, dass man belogen und betrogen wird (einzelne ausgenommen).
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nicht ob es dir aufgefallen ist, aber das hier ist kein Artikel, sondern sind persönliche Meinungen! der einzelnen Redakteure. 
Steht auch in der Überschrift.


Für mich bedeutet die 970, dass meine nächste Karte AMD wird.
So sehr kann AMD nicht zurückliegen, das mich Nvidia noch ins Boot holt.


----------



## chaotium (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> @Rolk: Ich denke es geht hier um diesen Facebook-Post:
> Steam: Umfrage kürt GTX 970 zur beliebtesten GPU [Update: Nvidia in Feierlaune]
> 
> Ich finde, NVidia gehört dafür abgestraft, dass sie so mit ihren Kunden umspringen. Eine 970 käme für mich nicht in Frage, gute Karte hin oder her. Zumal der Marktanteil von NVidia mir persönlich eh schon zu hoch ist.



Was willst du machen, wenn AMD seinen Arsch nich hochbekommt?


----------



## bootzeit (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Aks-ty schrieb:


> Speicherkrüppel ist sie weils ne Mogelpackung ist,Schneller als eine R9 390 ist sie nicht und Stromsparender ist sie vllt allerdings tröstet das nicht darüber hinweg das sie nicht mehr "Zukunftssicher" ist.
> Klar ist das keine Schlechte Karte nur sieht man heute schon das sie in bestimmten spielen selbst in FHD dank des Speichers an ihre Grenze Stößt. Kann gut sein das viele Mikroruckler nicht bemerken allerdings gibts auch Leute die
> da sehr allergisch drauf reagieren (ich bin so einer). Habe aufgrund von Mikrorucklern eine Karte von mir wieder verkauft.
> Ich würde auch die R9 empfehlen weil es schlichtweg *die neuere *und mit 8GB auch für Downsampling und Texturmods bessere Karte ist.



Die 390 haben den Haweii Chip....nix mit neuer als Maxwell . Ansonsten gehe ich mit deinem Post konform .


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Für UHD ist die Karte so oder so zu langsam.



Nö, absolut nicht! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/394294-gta-v-uhd-mit-gtx-970-kein-problem.html

Wie meistens ist das auch hier eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und Ansprüche. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass der Raff recht hat


----------



## KrHome (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht wieviele die 970 geholt haben, wo AMD nix zu sagen hatte. 2014 hatten die pervers laute 290(X), die trotzdem noch heiß liefen.
> Ich prügel meine 970 mit +215Mhz core nach oben und die errecht in Furmark gerade mal 68°C im Winter (72°C im Sommer). Und das bei 65% RPM, die wird nicht laut.
> Der Kollege, der gleichzeitig eine R9 290X geholt hat, hat sich mittlerweile eine WaKü draufgeschnallt, da ihm die Ohren abgefallen sind und die Karte im Sommer trotzdem das OC nicht halten konnte.


Da hast du jetzt aber schön selektiv argumentiert mit deinem Kumpel (der einerseits nicht in der Lage ist, sich über leise  Custom Designs zu informieren, aber andererseits eine WaKü montieren kann ).

Stellen wir einfach mal das das obere Ende des Spektrums auf Nvidia seite dem unteren Ende des Spektrums auf AMD Seite gegenüber und schon steht der eine um Welten besser als der andere da. 

Hat nur leider überhaupt nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Soll ich mal eine undervoltete 390PCS+ mit der 970 Referenz vergleichen? Da bleibt auf Nvidia Seite außer 50 Watt wengier Verbrauch nur ein Häufchen Elend.


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da die AMD-Treiber unter Linux wirklich Grütze sind bin ich leider auf nVidia angewiesen. Die GTX970 ist aber dennoch keine schlechte Karte, wenn man in 1080p zockt.


----------



## Chinaquads (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Nö, absolut nicht! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/394294-gta-v-uhd-mit-gtx-970-kein-problem.html
> 
> Wie meistens ist das auch hier eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und Ansprüche.
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Ich rede von Spielen, wo der Speicher bei UHD ausgeht. Da kannste dann aber auch bei 4GB Speicher nichts mehr reissen. 

Ich rede nicht von Spielen in reduzierter Qualität.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



KrHome schrieb:


> Da hast du jetzt aber schön selektiv argumentiert mit deinem Kumpel (der einerseits nicht in der Lage ist, sich über leise  Custom Designs zu informieren, aber andererseits eine WaKü montieren kann ).
> 
> Stellen wir einfach mal das das obere Ende des Spektrums auf Nvidia seite dem unteren Ende des Spektrums auf AMD Seite gegenüber und schon steht der eine um Welten besser als der andere da.
> 
> Hat nur leider überhaupt nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Soll ich mal eine undervoltete 390PCS+ mit der 970 Referenz vergleichen? Da bleibt auf Nvidia Seite außer 50 Watt wengier Verbrauch nur ein Häufchen Elend.



Undervolten? Zeig mir lieber mal wie hart die übertakten werden können ohne das sie aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen. 
Es war übrigens die R9 290X gemeint, leise+hartes OC (Voltmod etc) ist da nicht drin, gibt keine leisen Custom Designs die das mitmachen. 
Die 390(X) sind etwas besser geworden, sind aber deutlich später rausgekommen. 
2014 war die 970 die beste Karte unter 400€, fertig. 
Aktuell macht die wenig Sinn, das tut die 390(X) genau so, alle warten auf neue Karten die deutlich mehr Leistung fürs Geld bringen sollten.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das traurige an der ganze Affäre ist nur, dass die GTX970 auch mit nur 3,5 GByte für den damaligen Preis weggegangen wäre wie warme Semmel. Man hätte die letzten 0,5 GByte einfach Tod legen können, anstatt so eine seltsame Anbindung zu stricken.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, die GTX970 ist eine gute Karte und AMD hat 9 Monate gebraucht um ihr im entsprechenden Preisbereich etwas hervoragendes entgegenzusetzen. Zum Zeitpunkt als der Skandal aufkam hatte AMD außer ein paar dumme Werbespotts nichts in dem Preisbereich entgegenzusetzen. Hier wäre die Stunde gewesen wo sie hätten in die Bresche springen müssen. Aber wie immer ist der Zug wieder ohne AMD abgefahren.
Hätten sie angemessen reagiert wäre der Sieg in der "Hardwareumfrage" nicht so deutlich für die GTX970 ausgefallen. Den viele GTX970-Besitzer haben sich damals gefragt: "Warum soll ich die Karte zurückgeben, wenn ich danach keine Alternative habe?"
Mehr Geld für eine GTX980 oder AMD R9 290(X) wollten sie bestimmt nicht ausgeben. Die große Rückgabewelle ist schlicht am Alternativenmangel gescheitert. Wäre etwas vergleichbares im gleichen Preisrahmen da gewesen, dann hätten hundertprozentig mehr GTX970-Besitzer ihre Karten zurückgegeben.
So eine Rückgabewelle hätte dann bestimmt auch mehr Anklang außerhalb der Fachpresse bedeutet, was auch die Käufer auf das Problem gestoßen hätte, die keine Fachmagazine lesen.

Aufgrund des Alternativmangels konnte aber nVidia die ganze Sache gemütlich aussitzen.

Was die durch die Speicheranbindung verursachten Probleme angeht. Otto-Normal-Gamer merkt sie entweder nicht, oder schieb sie schlicht auf andere Ursachen (Treiber, schlechte Portierung, etc. pp.).
Wären die Fehler so deutlich, dann wären sie viel früher aufgefallen und hätten einen riesen Shitstorm hervorgerufen und das bei Release und nicht erst 4-5 Monate später.

@Raff: Ja, das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Den jetzt wo eine gute Alternative zur Verfügung steht würde ich auch keine GTX970 mehr kaufen ... Aber du vergisst die grüne Brille die mache aufhaben und die sind leider "Rotblind" macht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> @Rolk: Ich denke es geht hier um diesen Facebook-Post:
> Steam: Umfrage kürt GTX 970 zur beliebtesten GPU [Update: Nvidia in Feierlaune]
> 
> Ich finde, NVidia gehört dafür abgestraft, dass sie so mit ihren Kunden umspringen. Eine 970 käme für mich nicht in Frage, gute Karte hin oder her. Zumal der Marktanteil von NVidia mir persönlich eh schon zu hoch ist.



Und wer, wenn nicht der Kunde, sollte nVidia abstrafen? Du siehst ja, welchen Erfolg das hatte.

@FortuneHunter: Dass es völlig an Alternativen mangelt, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Die R9 390 wäre so eine.


----------



## Meldryt (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mich würde interessieren, wie oft sich die GTX970 im Vergleich zu ihren Vorgänger P/L Hits verkauft hat.
Sie wird wohl trotz Speicherproblem als eine der meistverkauftesten Karten in die Geschichte eingehen...


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Carsten, Reinhard, Phil und Raff nennen alle unterschiedliche Gründe, auch wenn die Aussagen teilweise im Kern recht ähnlich ausfallen. Ich kann mich da nur anschließen und mir die wiederholenden Sätze sparen.

Deswegen wird Polaris an den Marktanteilen auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aufgrund des Alternativmangels konnte aber nVidia die ganze Sache gemütlich aussitzen.
> 
> ...



Kurzfassung, stimme vollkommen zu. Allerdings würde ich Stand Jetzt weder AMD noch Nvidia kaufen, sondern die Generationen Polaris und Pascal abwarten. Wer bis jetzt gewartet hat, kann auch nochn paar Monate dranhängen. Die 970er kosten ja fast so viel wie zu Release, meine hat im Oktober 2014 mit 336€ zu Buche geschlagen


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die große Rückgabewelle ist schlicht am Alternativenmangel gescheitert. Wäre etwas vergleichbares im gleichen Preisrahmen da gewesen, dann hätten hundertprozentig mehr GTX970-Besitzer ihre Karten zurückgegeben.
> So eine Rückgabewelle hätte dann bestimmt auch mehr Anklang außerhalb der Fachpresse bedeutet, was auch die Käufer auf das Problem gestoßen hätte, die keine Fachmagazine lesen.
> 
> Aufgrund des Alternativmangels konnte aber nVidia die ganze Sache gemütlich aussitzen.



Genau so isses! Auch aus meiner Sicht gab es damals nach reiflicher Überlegung keine für mich interessante Graka-Alternative bei AMD. Und das fand ich als alter AMD-Kunde richtig schade. Früher habe ich viel AMD-Hardware gekauft, aber irgendwie wurden die Produkte für mich immer uninteressanter.

Die Alternativlosigkeit kam auch daher, dass AMD zu der Zeit noch kein Downsampling unterstützte, sondern es im Gegenteil monate-, wenn nicht sogar jahrelang, immer mehr erschwert hat. Aber ich als bekennende Grafikhure wollte eben unbedingt downsampeln und das hatte AMD schlicht und ergreifend verbockt - jedenfalls im Vergleich mit der sehr einfachen DS-Methode über den Treiber per Custom-Resolution bei Nvidia. AMD hat ja anscheinend endlich gemerkt, dass das dämlich war, darum unterstützen sie DS ja endlich offiziell. Da habe ich so lange drauf gewartet und nun habe ich einen UHD-Monitor und brauche kein DS mehr.  Bzw. ich kann noch höhere Auflösungen mangels Leistung definitiv nicht mehr in Spielen nutzen.

(Wer sich wundert, warum ich von UHD schreibe und dabei eine GTX 970 nutze, möge mein Posting #26 weiter oben lesen.)

Jedenfalls verzeihe ich Nvidia diesen Beschiss noch lange nicht und hoffe, dass AMD mit der Generation nach Fury endlich wieder mal eine für mich attraktive Grafikkarte anbieten wird. Zur Zeit sind die Furys mir zu teuer bei gleichzeitig zu kleinem Speicher und die 390(X) hat zwar reichlich Speicher aber gegenüber meiner übertakteten GTX 970 lohnt sich der Aufwand einer Neuanschaffung zu wenig bis gar nicht. Jedenfalls ist das im Moment noch so, denn aktuell komme ich mit den 3,5 GB so gerade noch hin.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Meldryt schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie oft sich die GTX970 im Vergleich zu ihren Vorgänger P/L Hits verkauft hat.
> Sie wird wohl trotz Speicherproblem als eine der meistverkauftesten Karten eingehen...



Wesentlich besser, den man sollte hierbei bedenken, das nVidia zu Release (abweichend vom handeln davor) einen konkurenzlosen Preis aufgerufen hat. Ihr direkter "Vorgänger" die GTX670 hat noch 399 US$ bei Release gekostet und die GTX680 lag bei 499 US$.
Bei Release der GTX970 waren es 329 US$ im Gegensatz zur GTX980 die bei 549 US$ lag. Was zum einem die GTX970 zur günstigesten nVidia-Karte in diesem Segment seit langem machte und den Abstand zur GTX980 mit 220 US$ mehr als verdoppelte wenn man die Vorläufer betrachtet. 
Mehr Aufmerksamkeit für diese Karte hätte man nur noch erzeugen können, wenn man ihr eine RGB-Beleuchtung ab Werk verpasst hätte.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Kurzfassung, stimme vollkommen zu. Allerdings  würde ich Stand Jetzt weder AMD noch Nvidia kaufen, sondern die  Generationen Polaris und Pascal abwarten. Wer bis jetzt gewartet hat,  kann auch nochn paar Monate dranhängen. Die 970er kosten ja fast so viel  wie zu Release, meine hat im Oktober 2014 mit 336€ zu Buche  geschlagen



Wenn du die Leistung jetzt benötigst (Grafikkarte defekt, Grafikkarte schafft das Spiel nicht mehr, das ich unbedingt spielen will (Rise of the Tomb Raider, wo für Full HD eine GTX970 empfohlen wird) . Oder wenn es ein Multiplayertitel ist wie z.B. The Division, wo ich nicht ins Hintertreffen geraten will) wartest  du nicht noch 8 Monate ... Mit den Nachfolgern rechne ich erst im  September 2016. Und wenn eine Neuanschaffung aktuell ansteht, würde ich auf alle Fälle zur R9 390 greifen.


----------



## derstef (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Spannend wäre noch gewesen wie die Verkaufszahlen vor und nach dem Speicher-Gate der 970 waren.
Wer schon eine im Rechner hatte wird sie ja sicher nach bekanntwerden des Betrugs nicht gleich austauschen.


----------



## Godslayer666 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wenn du die Leistung jetzt benötigst (Grafikkarte defekt, Grafikkarte schafft das Spiel nicht mehr, das ich unbedingt spielen will (Rise of the Tomb Raider, wo für Full HD eine GTX970 empfohlen wird) . Oder wenn es ein Multiplayertitel ist wie z.B. The Division, wo ich nicht ins Hintertreffen geraten will) wartest  du nicht noch 8 Monate ...


Öhm doch, ich warte jedenfalls noch die 8 Monate oder auch länger wenn es sein muss. Werden halt ein paar Regler mehr nicht ganz nach rechts geschoben (kann ich sowieso nicht machen mit der 770er). 
Jetzt noch ~300 Tacken und nen paar zerquetschte auszugeben, nur dass ich sie dann nach nicht mal ~8 Monaten eh wieder austausche, macht für mich keinen Sinn, da warte ich lieber und spare mir das Geld.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Öhm doch, ich warte jedenfalls noch die 8 Monate oder auch länger wenn es sein muss. Werden halt ein paar Regler mehr nicht ganz nach rechts geschoben (kann ich sowieso nicht machen mit der 770er).
> Jetzt noch ~300 Tacken und nen paar zerquetschte auszugeben, nur dass ich sie dann nach nicht mal ~8 Monaten eh wieder austausche, macht für mich keinen Sinn, da warte ich lieber und spare mir das Geld.



Offensichtlich benötigst Du die Karte auch noch nicht ... Bei einer GTX770 würde ich auch noch warten, aber es gibt ja einige, die nicht so gut bestückt sind. 
Und andere, die diese Regler irgendwie nie finden.


----------



## Shona (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> Obwohl ich es nicht  ganz verstehen kann, dass die Steam-User so abgestimmt haben, will ich  hier jetzt mal keine "Wahlfälschung" oder "Manipulation" seitens Nvidia  kolportieren.


Ähm wtf 
Werden die PCGH Redakteure nicht aufgeklärt das diese "Umfrage" automatisch abläuft, wenn man ihr zustimmt, und einfach nur das System ausgelesen wird?



> Die GTX 970 mag eine  gute Grafikkarte sein, aber was um alles in der Welt veranlasst so viele  Leute, sie einer Radeon R9 390 vorzuziehen?


Hm vielleicht weil die AMD erst nen halben Jahr später rauskam? 

Geforce GTX 970: 19. Sep. 2014
Radeon R9 390: 18. Jun. 2015

Oder weil es Menschen wie mich gibt die einmal mit dem AMD/ATI Treiber zusammengestossen sind und seitdem nie wieder eine AMD/ATI anfassen werden. Hab auch im Bekannten und Freundeskreis die früher auf AMD/ATI geschworen haben bis sie das gleiche erlebt haben und dann war die AMD/ATI schneller wieder verkauft und als gekauft und seitdem schlummern nur noch Nvidia Karten


----------



## Dakota (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Jeder Kunde hatte die Chance hatte die Chance die 970er zurück zu geben, scheinbar haben das nicht so viele getan. Das gebashe ist daher nicht angebracht und im Benchmark ist die Karte unter diesen Umständen auch noch schneller. Das ist schon traurig irgendwie.


----------



## KneeDeepInBlood (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wir reden hier von nicht einmal 5%. Von einer Dominanz kann man hier weiß Gott nicht sprechen. Die zweite ist eine integrierte Grafikeinheit. Also nicht einmal 5 von 100 Steam Usern nutzen eine 970. Kein Grund zur Panik..


----------



## labernet (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Dakota schrieb:


> Jeder Kunde hatte die Chance hatte die Chance die 970er zurück zu geben, scheinbar haben das nicht so viele getan. Das gebashe ist daher nicht angebracht und im Benchmark ist die Karte unter diesen Umständen auch noch schneller. Das ist schon traurig irgendwie.



das war zu meinem zeitpunkt nicht mehr möglich. hatte die karte vor release preordert, als der "fehler" bekannt wurde, gabs das angebot meines Lieferanten nicht mehr :/


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Shona schrieb:


> Ähm wtf
> Werden die PCGH Redakteure nicht aufgeklärt das diese "Umfrage" automatisch abläuft, wenn man ihr zustimmt, und einfach nur das System ausgelesen wird?
> 
> 
> ...



als ob die Treiberprobelmatik nur bei AMD auftreten würde, ich hab auch seit eh und je ein Problem mit meiner GTX670 aufgrund von Treibern


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Amd hat aber seit der HD 7970 überhaupt keine Anstrengung mehr übernommen um seinen Kundenkreis zu erweitern.Wenn man schon so wenig Markanteil hat muss man doch alles tun um das zu ändern.

Man will aufrüsten :
Amd hat die 290/290 X im schweine lauten Reference Designe im Angebot.NVIDIA Custom`s GTX 780 ti.

AMD immer noch die 290/290 X , zwar jetzt schon mit Partnerkarten , aber NVIDIA stellt schon die GTX 970/980 vor.AMD lässt wieder ein 3/4 Jahr verstreichen um etwas vergleichbares vorzustellen.

Zu guter letzt kommen sie auch mit der FURY X  nicht an  NVIDIA mit ihrer GTX 980 ti , die es ja in genügend Custom Ausführungen zu kaufen gibt , an.

So wurde es eben 3X NVIDIA beim Aufrüsten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht immer ist der geneigte Käufer ein sogenannter "FAN.." nur weil er eine NVIDIA gekauft hat.
Zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes war NVIDIA einfach besser.

Ich hoffe für AMD nur , dass sie diesmal rechtzeitig und vor allem mit einem Top Produkt die Bühne betreten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die 970 mag durchaus eine " gute " Karte sein aber durch den Speichertrick und der laxe Umgang damit seitens Nivea sehe ich es nicht so ganz zumindest wäre mir die Karte keine 300 Dukaten wert.
Warum man nicht eine R9 390 nimmt? Ich würde mal sagen jeder hat so seine Vorlieben und seit der Wiedervereinigung fahren gut 80% der Bevölkerung der neuen Bundesländer auch keinen Trabant mehr


----------



## azzih (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hat genau 2 Gründe:
1. Nvidia ist generell viel populärer mittlerweile
2. Selbst bei Spielern haben die meisten erstaunlich wenig Ahnung von Technik. Die Karte kriegen sie grad so reingesteckt, aber mehr Wissen kann man bei den meisten gar nicht erwarten und was Vram ist und wie dessen Anbindung aussieht, das wissen die wenigsten und es interessiert sie auch nicht.

Grad heut arbeiten müssen und wir ham alleine von Zotac ne ganze Europalette nur für ein GTX970 Modell da, bei MSI und Asus dasselbe. Im Gegensatz dazu von Sapphires R9 390 ganze 3 Stück auf Lager und wirklich schnell verkaufen tun die sich nicht. Mittlerweile kriegt man auch die GTX970 meist schon deutlich günstiger als ne R9 390 und bekommt sogar das neue Tomb Raider dazu. AMD sollten ja im Preis sinken, getan hat sich da aber nix bisher.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich würde mal einfach sagen, dass die 970 im Bereich von ~300€ halt die dominante Karte ist. Genau, wie es die 380 im Bereich von ~200€, die Nano im Bereich von ~500€, die 980 TI im Bereich von ~650€ und die 750 TI im Bereich von ~100€ ist. Um in den genannten Segmenten etwas anderes zu kaufen, muss man halt den jeweils anderen Hersteller oder ein bestimmtes Feature einfach haben wollen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer...
...spielt so etwas aber nicht in die Betrachtungen mit hinein, gibt es keine Gründe anders zu kaufen!


----------



## Brehministrator (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich denke, das liegt größtenteils daran, dass AMD in vielen Kreisen immer noch einen schlechten Ruf genießt, den man sich in Vergangenheit mit diversen Unachtsamkeiten und Problemen eingehandelt hat. Es dauert Jahre bis Jahrzehnte, bis solche Vorurteile sich langsam wieder auflösen...

Objektiv gesehen sehe ich seit dem Erscheinen der R9 390 kaum mehr einen Grund, eine GTX 970 zu empfehlen. Die R9 390 ist auf FullHD im Mittel über 15 Spiele ca. 7% schneller als die GTX 970, siehe PCGH-Leistungsindex:

GPU-Rangliste 2016: 23 Radeon- und Geforce-Modelle im Benchmarkvergleich

_*Edit:*_ Auf FullHD ist der Vorsprung nur noch 1%, der PCGH-Leistungsindex bildet den Mittelwert über verschiedene Auflösungen.

Noch dazu hat sie mehr als doppelt so viel VRAM, und ist damit besser für zukünftige Spiele gerüstet. Lautstärke und Temperaturen sind auch etwa auf einem Level, wenn man ein gutes Custom-Exemplar der R9 390 nimmt (z.B. die Sapphire Nitro). Preis ist auch nahezu gleich. Lediglich der Stromverbrauch ist etwas höher (in einem realen Gaming-Szenario ca. 50 Watt, das macht bei Viel-Zockern ca. 5 Euro Stromkosten pro Jahr aus - komplett zu vernachlässigen).

Die GTX 970 ist eine gute Karte und erfüllt ihre Aufgaben ordentlich - aber warum kauft man sich eine, wenn es bei der Konkurrenz zum gleichen Preis ein 7% schnelleres Produkt mit viel mehr VRAM gibt?  Ich verstehe es nicht, bzw. kann es mir nur mit den oben genannten Vorurteilen erklären.


----------



## Ymi_Yugy (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

lol. Ich hätte mit der Intel HD 4000 gerechnet.  Oder hab ich bei der Erhebung der Daten was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht wieviele die 970 geholt haben, wo AMD nix zu sagen hatte. 2014 hatten die pervers laute 290(X), die trotzdem noch heiß liefen.
> Ich prügel meine 970 mit +215Mhz core nach oben und die errecht in Furmark gerade mal 68°C im Winter (72°C im Sommer). Und das bei 65% RPM, die wird nicht laut.
> Der Kollege, der gleichzeitig eine R9 290X geholt hat, hat sich mittlerweile eine WaKü draufgeschnallt, da ihm die Ohren abgefallen sind und die Karte im Sommer trotzdem das OC nicht halten konnte.
> 
> ...



Stimmt AMD musste damals die UVP ihrer R9 290(x) um 50€ senken, da die Maxwells, besonders die "GTX 970", eingeschlagen sind wie kein zweiter. Aber das Argument mit der Lautstärke ist lächerlich "Ohren abgefallen" welche hat er den gehabt? Die im Referenzdesign oder ein vernünftiges Custommodell? 

Der zweite Abschnitt ist Präferenz. Ist aber gut für das Marketing und den Ruf von Nivida und es kann sich wiederholen, dass die Leute aus Bequemlichkeit dort bleiben.

Zudem spielt der Speicher sicher eine Regel   Erinnert mich an die alte Fassel von 2012 "2Gb reichen lange" und man sieht wie sich die GTX680 gegen die HD7970 heute schlägt. Mehr ist besser und das bleibt immer so. "Wer jetzt schon auf 1400p oder 4K umsattelt, dem hilft auch eine R9 390X keinen Millimeter, die Leistung ist dafür zu schwach, daran ändern die 8GB auch nix" seltsam mir reicht die Leistung aus in diversen Spielen welche Tripple AAA und co sind, man muss nur die Regler nicht immer auf Anschlag haben. Dafür können die gewonnen Ressourcen in Reshade und Mods investiert werden um den Ram gut zu füllen ohne einen grossen Leistungseinbruch zu erleben.


----------



## Haiduc (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hey danke an die Redaktion,
ist doch mal ne tolle Stellungnahme der Redakteure, dafür gibt es von mir schon mal einen dicken 
Was man zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann ist doch sehr aufschlussreich - Kommentare habe ich noch nicht gelesen, "Da diese mich weniger interessieren" werde ich vielleicht noch im Nachgang machen. 
Nochmals danke für eure ehrliche Stellungsnahme.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Aber das Argument mit der Lautstärke ist lächerlich "Ohren abgefallen" welche hat er den gehabt? Die im Referenzdesign oder ein vernünftiges Custommodell?



Ich tippe mal auf dieses Klangwunder:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlQokQsbKlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Patrick.C schrieb:


> Zudem spielt der Speicher sicher eine Regel   Erinnert mich an die alte Fassel von 2012 "2Gb reichen lange" und man sieht wie sich die GTX680 gegen die HD7970 heute schlägt.



Damit kannst du aber nicht alle GTX680 meinen. Meine schlägt sich gegen eine HD7970 immer noch gut: MSI Deutschland - N680GTX Twin Frozr 4GD5/OC
Im Gegensatz zu den Ruckelproblemen der HD7970, konnte ich Watch Dogs ohne große Ruckler spielen. 
Aber eigentlich unterstützt das deine Argumentation nur ... Auf das "2 GByte reichen lange" habe ich schon bei der Anschaffung der Karte nicht viel gegeben.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Objektiv gesehen sehe ich seit dem Erscheinen der R9 390 kaum mehr einen Grund, eine GTX 970 zu empfehlen. Die R9 390 ist auf FullHD im Mittel über 15 Spiele ca. 7% schneller als die GTX 970, siehe PCGH-Leistungsindex:



Auch Dir empfehle ich das Heft zu lesen damit nicht immer solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden.

Die AMD 390 ist genau 0,7 % schneller in FHD als eine GTX 970 im Standardtakt.Und eine GTX 780 ti ist im Standardtakt ( 928 Mhz )um 0,8% schneller als eine AMD 390.

Objektiv sieht`s also so aus , dass die AMD 390 bis auf den Vram keinerlei Vorteile hat. Sie ist weder schneller noch leiser noch verbraucht sie weniger Strom.

Und das bei der GTX 970 in FHD der Vram ausgeht während es andere 4GB Karten stemmen........... ich kenne immer noch kein Spiel.Obwohl ich in einem vorherigen Post danach gefragt habe.
Es gibt doch angeblich so viele.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Stimmt AMD musste damals die UVP ihrer R9 290(x) um 50€ senken, da die Maxwells, besonders die "GTX 970", eingeschlagen sind wie kein zweiter. Aber das Argument mit der Lautstärke ist lächerlich "Ohren abgefallen" welche hat er den gehabt? Die im Referenzdesign oder ein vernünftiges Custommodell?
> 
> Der zweite Abschnitt ist Präferenz. Ist aber gut für das Marketing und den Ruf von Nivida und es kann sich wiederholen, dass die Leute aus Bequemlichkeit dort bleiben.
> 
> Zudem spielt der Speicher sicher eine Regel   Erinnert mich an die alte Fassel von 2012 "2Gb reichen lange" und man sieht wie sich die GTX680 gegen die HD7970 heute schlägt. Mehr ist besser und das bleibt immer so. "Wer jetzt schon auf 1400p oder 4K umsattelt, dem hilft auch eine R9 390X keinen Millimeter, die Leistung ist dafür zu schwach, daran ändern die 8GB auch nix" seltsam mir reicht die Leistung aus in diversen Spielen welche Tripple AAA und co sind, man muss nur die Regler nicht immer auf Anschlag haben. Dafür können die gewonnen Ressourcen in Reshade und Mods investiert werden um den Ram gut zu füllen ohne einen grossen Leistungseinbruch zu erleben.



Versuch mal die aktuellen AAA-Spiele auf einem 21:9 1440p 144HZ Monitor mit einer 970 auszufahren. 
Das ist ein Monitor der mich interessiert, mit der Größe von 27-32Zoll wäre mir das sogar scharf genug, kein Bedarf an 4K so weit.
Den will ich mit einer SingleGPU befeuern, die gibts aber noch nicht, existiert nicht.
Klar kann eine R9 390X auch in 4K und 1440p eingesetzt werden, aber nicht maxed out ohne unter die 60FPS zu fallen (egal wo und was).
Die 970 ist eine Übergangskarte, daher ist das Speicherproblem gar kein Problem, selbst wenns denn bemerkbar wäre. Die Karte fliegt raus sobald die nächste Nvidia im Laden liegt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf dieses Klangwunder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Güte das erinnert mich an die Toxic HD7970 6gb. Laut, lauter, Staubsauger. Es ist und bleibt so, bei VRAM, mehr ist mehr.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Versuch mal die aktuellen AAA-Spiele auf einem 21:9 1440p 144HZ Monitor mit einer 970 auszufahren.
> Das ist ein Monitor der mich interessiert, mit der Größe von 27-32Zoll wäre mir das sogar scharf genug, kein Bedarf an 4K so weit.
> Den will ich mit einer SingleGPU befeuern, die gibts aber noch nicht, existiert nicht.
> Klar kann eine R9 390X auch in 4K und 1440p eingesetzt werden, aber nicht maxed out ohne unter die 60FPS zu fallen (egal wo und was).
> Die 970 ist eine Übergangskarte, daher ist das Speicherproblem gar kein Problem, selbst wenns denn bemerkbar wäre. Die Karte fliegt raus sobald die nächste Nvidia im Laden liegt


Kann ich nicht mehr beurteilen da ich meine 970er wegen Spulenfiepen und oder dem VRAM letzten Jahres zurückgegeben habe. Same here ein OLED 21:9 34" 1440p@165Hz Monitor wäre etwas was mich auch brennend interessieren würde. Ich spiele Tripple AAA Spiele mit meiner Vapor-X mit einem Mix aus Middle/High/Ultra und bin je nach Spiel mit 40-60fps zufrieden (Star Citizien, TW3, AC:Syndicate, Dirt Rally etc.). Wenn für dich die 970 eine Übergangskarte ist, werde ich dich nicht aufhalten. Ist ja schlussendlich dein Geld. Ich bin eher auf der Seite von Langlebigkeit und da hat AMD für mich stets serviert. Die GTX670 macht jedenfalls ihren Job im HTPC recht gut


----------



## restX3 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ist ja auch eine gute Karte.
Die GTX 970 muss für Nvidia ein deutliches Signal sein für Pascal. Sowohl Negativ als auch positiv,


----------



## Quat (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das 970er-Debakel spiegelt doch nur das wahre Leben wieder.
Genauso dreist und unverschämt wie es Nvidia hier kopiert, laufen "jedes" Jahr auf's neue, irgendwelche "demokratischen" Hilfsmittel ab. Jedesmal auf's neue irgendwelche Wahlversprechen die dann grundsätzlich nicht eingehalten werden. Das ist doch kein allein deutsches Problem, dass ist überall der gleiche Mist.
Und es wird trotzdem gefressen. Allein in Deutschland sind immernoch über 51% dumm genug, dem hinterherzuhecheln, um dann doch mit boshafter Regelmäßigkeit, beschissen zuwerden.
Regelmäßig gbt's hier diverse Vergleiche mit KFZs, dito genau der gleiche Mist!
Ach, der verbraucht jetzt viel viel weniger! Denkste!
Ach der fährt nur mit sauberer Elektroenergie! Denkste! (saubere Elektroenergie,... is'n das?)
Dieses Versprechen und Heucheln und Betrügen zieht sich durch unser gesamtes Leben.
Sowas härtet halt ab!
Ja und Amen mit anschließendem Fußtritt! Warum soll ausgerechnet Nvidia hier eine Ausnahmen sein?
Weil's mir besser gefallen hätte!


----------



## Brehministrator (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Auch Dir empfehle ich das Heft zu lesen damit nicht immer solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden.
> 
> Die AMD 390 ist genau 0,7 % schneller in FHD als eine GTX 970 im Standardtakt.Und eine GTX 780 ti ist im Standardtakt ( 928 Mhz )um 0,8% schneller als eine AMD 390.



Jetzt fängt das wieder an  Du hast aber schon auf meinen Link geklickt, oder? PCGH hat extra vor wenigen Tagen einen aktualisierten GPU-Leistungsindex mit aktuellen Treibern und aktuellen Spielen veröffentlicht. Dort erreicht eine GTX 970 mit 1178 MHz Chiptakt einen Wert von 64.4, und eine R9 390 8GiB mit 1000 MHz Chiptakt einen Wert von 69.5. Das sind genau 7.9% Vorsprung. Die Testdetails stehen genau beschrieben da. Sieh doch selbst:

GPU-Rangliste 2016: 23 Radeon- und Geforce-Modelle im Benchmarkvergleich

Wie gesagt, der Artikel ist erst wenige Tage alt, das ist der offizielle aktuelle Datenstand von PCGH. Was du da in irgendeinem Heft gefunden hast (was möglicherweise schon ein paar Monate alt ist), das ist hier völlig irrelevant. Laut PCGH ist die R9 390 ca. 8% schneller als die GTX 970. Wenn du der Ansicht bist, dass das falsch ist, dann kläre das mit PCGH, dass sie es in ihrem Leistungsindex ändern  Aber einfach mal so die offiziellen PCGH-Messungen anzuzweifeln ist nicht gerade sehr seriös...

_*Edit:*_ Auf FullHD ist der Vorsprung nur noch 1%, der PCGH-Leistungsindex bildet den Mittelwert über verschiedene Auflösungen.

Und mir Unwahrheiten zu unterstellen, wenn ich wörtlich die Daten aus dem aktuellen PCGH-Artikel zitiere, ist auch ein Witz


----------



## Vision-Modding (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Quat schrieb:


> Das 970er-Debakel spiegelt doch nur das wahre Leben wieder.
> 
> Weil's mir besser gefallen hätte!



Warum muss in jeder Kommentar Sektion das in letzter Zeit eskalieren? Fehlt nur noch n Flüchtlingskommentar.....


----------



## der-sack88 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Auch Dir empfehle ich das Heft zu lesen damit nicht immer solche Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden.
> 
> Die AMD 390 ist genau 0,7 % schneller in FHD als eine GTX 970 im Standardtakt.Und eine GTX 780 ti ist im Standardtakt ( 928 Mhz )um 0,8% schneller als eine AMD 390.
> 
> ...



Es sind 7%, siehe oben. Und je größer die Auflösung ist, desto besser wird AMD. Wozu also zur GTX970 greifen, wenn man mit einem größeren Monitor oder Downsampling mit der 390 wesentlich besser beraten ist. Und mit so einer Karte kann man Downsampling schon gut nutzen, wenn man nur einen 1080p-Monitor hat.
Und die zusätzlich die 8GB VRAM hat. Die sind zumindest mal kein Nachteil, unter Umständen sogar irgendwann ein Vorteil. Wird man sehen.

Ich seh weiterhin keinen Grund, zur GTX970 zu greifen. Ich verstehe auch die Doppelmoral nicht: bei Spielen gibts bei jeder Kleinigkeit einen riesigen Shitstorm, und sei er auch noch so unberechtigt. Bei der Hardware lässt sich die Masse anscheinend gerne verarschen, unabhängig davon, ob man den Schummel-VRAM nun irgendwann merkt oder nicht. Ich kaufe ungern, wenn ich weiß, dass ich verarscht werde, und deshalb wurde es bei mir AMD. Und wenn die nicht irgendwas komplett versemmeln werde ich auch Polaris Pascal vorziehen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt das wieder an  Du hast aber schon auf meinen Link geklickt, oder? PCGH hat extra vor wenigen Tagen einen aktualisierten GPU-Leistungsindex mit aktuellen Treibern und aktuellen Spielen veröffentlicht. Dort erreicht eine GTX 970 mit 1178 MHz Chiptakt einen Wert von 64.4, und eine R9 390 8GiB mit 1000 MHz Chiptakt einen Wert von 69.5. Das sind genau 7.9% Vorsprung. Die Testdetails stehen genau beschrieben da. Sieh doch selbst:
> 
> GPU-Rangliste 2016: 23 Radeon- und Geforce-Modelle im Benchmarkvergleich
> 
> ...



Jupp, nur übersiehst du wie die Wertung entstanden ist: 50% Full HD, 25% WQHD, 25 % 4K ... Es ist bekannt, dass die AMD-Karten mehr Power in den höheren Auflösungen haben. Aber weder eine GTX970 noch eine R9 390 reißen noch irgendwas in der 4K Auflösung unter den Testbedingungen. Hier muss die R9 390 nur 12 statt 9 FPS leisten und schon hast du deine 7,9% Abstand, obwohl sie in der Auflösung, die sie sicher bedienen kann nicht schneller als die GTX970 ist.

Also ich warte hier lieber die Heftausgabe ab, bevor ich allzuschnell mein Urteil anhand dieser Zahlen fälle ... Der Satz gilt immer noch: "Ich glaube nur der Statistik die ich selbst gefälscht habe" <- Ohne hier irgendetwas unterstellen zu wollen.


----------



## Quat (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Warum muss in jeder Kommentar Sektion das in letzter Zeit eskalieren? Fehlt nur noch n Flüchtlingskommentar.....


Weil es nunmal nicht reicht, die kleinste Ecke des Problems zu bemängeln!
Schimmliges Brot gehört weggeschmissen, nicht abgeschnitten!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Spielen in reduzierter Qualität.



Ich auch nicht. Der Unterschied zwischen meinen Einstellungen und dem absoluten Qualtitätsmaximum in GTA 5 ist kaum oder gar nicht wahrnehmbar. Dazu muss man schon auf Standbildern Erbsen zählen. Demgegenüber sieht die native UHD-Auflösung so dermaßen viel besser aus als eine Full-HD-Auflösung (ich meine hier nativ, nicht skaliert!), dass ich sogar behaupten möchte, meine Einstellungen stellen in UHD sogar einen optischen Gewinn gegenüber Full HD mit maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen dar. Zumindest im realen Spieleeinsatz ist das so. Wenn ich durch Los Santos cruise, bemerke ich kleine Details wie eine dezente Umgebungsverdeckung oder die eine oder andere weniger hoch aufgelöste Textur überhaupt nicht, der Gesamteindruck in Bewegung ist das, was zählt. Und der ist in UHD exzellent, freilich nur, wenn man sich mit niedrigen FPS anfreunden kann. Das ist so ziemlich die einzige Einschrängung zur Zeit, wenn man in UHD mit einer GTX 970 spielen will.



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf dieses Klangwunder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Der Unterschied zwischen meinen Einstellungen und dem absoluten Qualtitätsmaximum in GTA 5 ist kaum oder gar nicht wahrnehmbar. Dazu muss man schon auf Standbildern Erbsen zählen. Demgegenüber sieht die native UHD-Auflösung so dermaßen viel besser aus als eine Full-HD-Auflösung (ich meine hier nativ, nicht skaliert!), dass ich sogar behaupten möchte, meine Einstellungen stellen in UHD sogar einen optischen Gewinn gegenüber Full HD mit maximalen Qualitätseinstellungen dar. Zumindest im realen Spieleeinsatz ist das so. Wenn ich durch Los Santos cruise, bemerke ich kleine Details wie eine dezente Umgebungsverdeckung oder die eine oder andere weniger hoch aufgelöste Textur überhaupt nicht, der Gesamteindruck in Bewegung ist das, was zählt. Und der ist in UHD exzellent, freilich nur, wenn man sich mit niedrigen FPS anfreunden kann. Das ist so ziemlich die einzige Einschrängung zur Zeit, wenn man in UHD mit einer GTX 970 spielen will.
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Ich für meinen Teil setze eher auf höhere FPS als die höhere Auflösung.
4K auf 120/144Hz wäre natürlich Traumhaft, aber da musste bei den neuen Karten auch 2x das Topmodell im SLI/Crossfire reinhauen und böse übertakten, damit da halbwegs genug Leistung für so was da ist, von stabilen 3stelligen FPS ist immer noch keine Rede.
Und hart reduzierte Details um jetzt auf 4K mit einer Mittelklasse-Karte zu spielen? Nein danke.

Das einzige was mich noch von einem 21:9 Monitor abhält, ist streaming,  durch dieses Format erhalten alle 16:9 Zuschauergeräte unschöne Balken ala Film... Und der Preis natürlich. 

Also wenn ich die Wahl habe, höhere FPS oder höhere Auflösung: ich greife beim ersten zu, wenn sich die restlichen Daten nicht unterscheiden.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil setze eher auf höhere FPS als die höhere Auflösung.
> ...
> 
> Also wenn ich die Wahl habe, höhere FPS oder höhere Auflösung: ich greife beim ersten zu, wenn sich die restlichen Daten nicht unterscheiden.



So hat eben jeder seine persönlichen Vorlieben. Ist doch schön. "Unendliche Vielfalt in unendlicher Kombination" 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt das wieder an  Du hast aber schon auf meinen Link geklickt, oder? PCGH hat extra vor wenigen Tagen einen aktualisierten GPU-Leistungsindex mit aktuellen Treibern und aktuellen Spielen veröffentlicht. Dort erreicht eine GTX 970 mit 1178 MHz Chiptakt einen Wert von 64.4, und eine R9 390 8GiB mit 1000 MHz Chiptakt einen Wert von 69.5. Das sind genau 7.9% Vorsprung. Die Testdetails stehen genau beschrieben da. Sieh doch selbst:
> 
> GPU-Rangliste 2016: 23 Radeon- und Geforce-Modelle im Benchmarkvergleich
> 
> ...



Du weist aber schon noch was Du geschrieben hast:
"Die R9 390 ist auf FullHD im Mittel über 15 Spiele ca. 7% schneller als die GTX 970"

Und das entspricht nicht der Wahrheit. Der wert von deinem verlinkten Test bezieht sich auf 3 Auflösungen. Also auch WQHD und UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann Dir kurz das Ranking aus dem Februar Heft zeigen.Ich glaube jetzt nicht , dass sich da viel verändert hat.
Ich hab es aufgeschrieben weil ich nicht weis ob man einen Auszug posten darf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Du das Heft hast kannst Du ja mal nachlesen


----------



## AAce (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

nvidia hat paar monate nach release der 970 verkündet das um die 6 mio karten ausgeliefert wurden und 7 mio benötigt werden. daher der lieferengpass.
mittlerweile dürften von der 970 mind. 20 mio über die ladentheke gegangen sein.

5% bei steam entsprechen übrigens 8+ mio GPUS.
steam hat mittlerweile über 150 mio accounts. eher 170 mio, wie angegeben und die anzahl der gleichzeitig aktiven ist von 10 mio im letzten jahr auf 11-12 mio gestiegen.


----------



## Shona (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> als ob die Treiberprobelmatik nur bei AMD  auftreten würde, ich hab auch seit eh und je ein Problem mit meiner  GTX670 aufgrund von Treibern


Bist der erste von dem ich das lese.
Wobei wenn du Beta Treiber installierst oder gleich wenn ein Treiber rauskommt diesen installierst dann ist das kein Wunder.
Habe z. B. nie die Probleme gehabt die viele bei The Witcher 3 gehabt haben weil ich den Treiber nicht zum Release geupdatet habe sondern erst 3 Monate später und da war alles dann behoben.

Derzeit habe ich noch die Verison 359.06 obwohl es seit Dezember die 361.43 gibt und sehe auch keinen Grund das derzeit zu ändern.



KneeDeepInBlood schrieb:


> Also nicht einmal 5 von 100 Steam Usern nutzen eine 970. Kein Grund zur Panik..


Öhm von welcher Userzahl gehst du aus?
Bei ~142 Millionen Steam Accounts sind 5% 8'520'000 Millionen User, das sind wohl mehr als viele dachten.


----------



## Brehministrator (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon noch was Du geschrieben hast:
> "Die R9 390 ist auf FullHD im Mittel über 15 Spiele ca. 7% schneller als die GTX 970"
> 
> Und das entspricht nicht der Wahrheit. Der wert von deinem verlinkten Test bezieht sich auf 3 Auflösungen. Also auch WQHD und UHD
> ...



Oh, in der Tat, das sind ja wirklich keine FullHD-Werte im Leistungsindex... Das habe ich glatt übersehen. Dann nehme ich natürlich meinen Vorwurf zurück, danke für den Hinweis 

Das hätte PCGH ruhig mal deutlicher direkt in den Diagrammkopf schreiben können, dass da der Mittelwert aus diversen Auflösungen benutzt wird... Momentan steht das ja nur an einer Stelle im Text versteckt.

Laut deinen geschriebenen Zahlen ist die R9 390 1.0% schneller als die GTX 970. Dann muss es überall in meinen Beiträgen "1.0%" statt 7% lauten, wo ich die R9 390 mit der GTX 970 vergleiche, habe es in meinen Beiträgen geändert.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Versuch mal die aktuellen AAA-Spiele auf einem 21:9 1440p 144HZ Monitor mit einer 970 auszufahren.
> Das ist ein Monitor der mich interessiert, mit der Größe von 27-32Zoll wäre mir das sogar scharf genug, kein Bedarf an 4K so weit.
> Den will ich mit einer SingleGPU befeuern, die gibts aber noch nicht, existiert nicht.
> Klar kann eine R9 390X auch in 4K und 1440p eingesetzt werden, aber nicht maxed out ohne unter die 60FPS zu fallen (egal wo und was).
> Die 970 ist eine Übergangskarte, daher ist das Speicherproblem gar kein Problem, selbst wenns denn bemerkbar wäre. Die Karte fliegt raus sobald die nächste Nvidia im Laden liegt



Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich meine 970 verkauft und eine 980Ti erstanden. Ebenfalls wäre dieses UWQHD mein Wunschmonitor gewesen, daher gabs dann neben ner Zwischenkarte 980Ti noch nen Zwischenmonitor auf WQHD. Bei Release und überzeugenden Leistungsdaten der nennen wir sie 1080Ti gehts dann weiter


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Yup , auf 1% können wir uns einigen.
Im Eifer des Gefechts kann man mal leicht was übersehen und es ist ja kein Ding wenn man es ausredet


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich meine 970 verkauft und eine 980Ti erstanden. Ebenfalls wäre dieses UWQHD mein Wunschmonitor gewesen, daher gabs dann neben ner Zwischenkarte 980Ti noch nen Zwischenmonitor auf WQHD. Bei Release und überzeugenden Leistungsdaten der nennen wir sie 1080Ti gehts dann weiter



Ich warte hingegen ab. Aktuell tut es die 970 und bis Pascal ists ja nicht mehr so weit, die 980Ti würden mich einiges an Geld kosten so als Zwischenlösung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



XeT schrieb:


> Also 2 haben sich enthalten. Aber warum? Ist die Meinung zu extrem? Wurde die Pressefreiheit beschnitten?
> Die Gedanken sind frei!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich warum sind Chef und der Mark nur Bildlich aber ohne Meinung vertreten.



Es hat sich offenbar eingebürgert, dass die Kollegen, die nicht auf die Rundmail zum Thema antworten, zur "Strafe" () am Ende der Galerie ohne Meinung dastehen.

Wie auch immer, ich habe aus einem unerfindlichen Grund nicht geantwortet, eine Meinung habe ich trotzdem.

Es ist halt offensichtlich so, dass es viele User nicht juckt, dass der Speicher der GTX 970 segmentiert ist. Muss man das gut finden?


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Shona schrieb:


> Bei ~142 Millionen Steam Accounts sind 5% 8'520'000 Millionen User, das sind wohl mehr als viele dachten.



Bei aller Liebe, auch hier hinkt die Statistik: 

Um auf eine solche Zahl zu kommen, müssten a) in der Zeit der Umfrage auch alle User angemeldet gewesen sein und b) auch alle der Hardwareerhebung zugestimmt haben... Nicht böse sein, aber ich zweifele a) und b) stark an.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es hat sich offenbar eingebürgert, dass die Kollegen, die nicht auf die Rundmail zum Thema antworten, zur "Strafe" () am Ende der Galerie ohne Meinung dastehen.
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich habe aus einem unerfindlichen Grund nicht geantwortet, eine Meinung habe ich trotzdem.
> 
> Es ist halt offensichtlich so, dass es viele User nicht juckt, dass der Speicher der GTX 970 segmentiert ist. Muss man das gut finden?



Mit gut finden muss das in erster Linie nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun haben. Vielmehr muss man das erst einmal merken, was nahezu allen Hardware-Redaktionen als ausgewiesene Experten ebenfalls monatelang nicht aufgefallen ist. Wie also sollte es der Mediamarkt Nicht-Nerd-Kunde? 

Wie schon geschrieben, selbst bei explizitem Hinweis auf die Segmentierung wird sie ja weiterhin gut gekauft (siehe Mindfactory-Zahlen). Vielleicht ist sie ja aus diesem Grund auch damals so günstig ins Rennen gegangen, nur das mit den offenen Karten von Anfang an muss Nvidia noch lernen. Hoffen wir, dass diese Frage gleich zu Beginn eines jeden Releases gestellt wird 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich warte hingegen ab. Aktuell tut es die 970 und bis Pascal ists ja nicht mehr so weit, die 980Ti würden mich einiges an Geld kosten so als Zwischenlösung



War ne Nettoinvestition von ~330€, das ging scho!


----------



## Shona (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, auch hier hinkt die Statistik:
> 
> Um auf eine solche Zahl zu kommen, müssten a) in der Zeit der Umfrage auch alle User angemeldet gewesen sein und b) auch alle der Hardwareerhebung zugestimmt haben... Nicht böse sein, aber ich zweifele a) und b) stark an.


Due Statistik zweifelt nicht nur du an, sondern ich selbst ebenfalls^^
Es war nur eine Rechnung wieviele es ungefähr sein könnten und das eben die Aussage "Also nicht einmal 5 von 100 Steam Usern nutzen eine 970" vorne und hinten nicht passt nur weil knapp 5% sie haben.
Wenn man aber mal die Statistik anschaut dann fällt einem auch auf das kein Steam User eine 980Ti oder eine Titan haben^^ was definitiv nicht stimmt.

Ich glaube ich selbst hab die Umfrage letztes Jahr 1x bekommen und abgelehnt, wie zuvor auch. Das bedeutet auch das ich immer noch mit meinem alten System vertreten bin und da war eine GTX560 drin.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Mit gut finden muss das in erster Linie nicht unbedingt etwas zu tun haben. Vielmehr muss man das erst einmal merken, was nahezu allen Hardware-Redaktionen als ausgewiesene Experten ebenfalls monatelang nicht aufgefallen ist. Wie also sollte es der Mediamarkt Nicht-Nerd-Kunde?



Da bringe ich jetzt mal den VW-Dieselvergleich: Warum ist das nicht einmal Experten aufgefallen? Hmmh...


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Shona schrieb:


> Wenn man aber mal die Statistik anschaut dann fällt einem auch auf das kein Steam User eine 980Ti oder eine Titan haben^^ was definitiv nicht stimmt.



*Nochmal in seinem Tower nachschaut ob nicht einer die Karte geklaut hat* Stimmt und ich habe sogar der letzten Hardwareumfrage zugestimmt. Und meines Wissens hat ein i7-5820K keine interne Grafikeinheit, so daß diese hätte gezählt werden können. 

Bin ich vieleicht kein Steam User? 
Mal schauen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch ich glaube schon.

Ver.... noch mal warum wird meine Karte nicht gezählt


----------



## Playboxking (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Ymi_Yugy schrieb:


> lol. Ich hätte mit der Intel HD 4000 gerechnet.  Oder hab ich bei der Erhebung der Daten was falsch verstanden?



Denkst du wirklich, dass so viele Steam-Nutzer eine Ivy-Bridge-CPU haben und zusätzlich dazu keine dedizierte Grafikkarte?

Edit: Zumal die HD4000 erst ab dem i7-3770 verbaut war, mein i5 3570 hat nur die HD2500.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Playboxking schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich, dass so viele Steam-Nutzer eine Ivy-Bridge-CPU haben und zusätzlich dazu keine dedizierte Grafikkarte?
> 
> Edit: Zumal die HD4000 erst ab dem i7-3770 verbaut war, mein i5 3570 hat nur die HD2500.



Steam hat auch mal gerne die integrierte Grafikkarte + dedizierte Grafikkarte gezählt ... Wie gesagt: "Ich glaube nur der Statistik die ich selber fälsche"


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> .......  "Alles-richtig-gemacht"-Mentalität einstellen könnte und Nvidia  eventuell nicht sonderlich motiviert sein könnte, in Zukunft weitere  "Kommunikationsfehler" bezüglich der offiziellen Produktangaben zu  unterbinden



Wenn ich dann noch die meisten Kommentare der "neutralen" Redakteure lese, fällt mir nix mehr ein. 

Nur weiter so, NV wird es euch Allen hoffentlich danken.... (So oder so) 

Danke Raff, wenigstens einer, der einen vernünftigen Standpunkt zum Verhalten von NV vertritt.

Dies ist meine Meinung zur Umfrage der Steam-Daus und einiger Kommentare der Redakteure. 

.

Edit:


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> .........
> Wie auch immer, ich habe aus einem unerfindlichen Grund nicht geantwortet, eine Meinung habe ich trotzdem.
> 
> Es ist halt offensichtlich so, dass es viele User nicht juckt, dass der  Speicher der GTX 970 segmentiert ist. Muss man das gut finden?



Anscheinend schon, wenn ich die Teamseite im Heft lese. Sorry, aber gerade von dir hätte ich was Anderes erwartet.


----------



## Terracresta (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hachja Statistiken, was soll man da noch großartig zu sagen?


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Danke Raff, wenigstens einer, der einen vernünftigen Standpunkt zum Verhalten von NV vertritt.


Wie andere schon geschrieben haben, es gab zu der Zeit keine bessere Alternative fürs gleiche oder weniger Geld. Die R9 Reihe kam deutlich später und ist ziemlich alte Technik für relativ viel Geld.

Was den PCGH Index angeht, der wird der mit Standard Taktraten ermittelt, was ein verzerrtes Bild (zu Gunsten von AMD) ergibt. Denn nVidia Karten gibt es aktuell ab Werk bereits mit Taktratensteigerungen, die im zeistelligen Prozentbereich liegen, bei AMD gibt es das nicht*. Vom zusätzlichem, manuellen OC  Potential mal abgesehen. Von daher stehen die nVidia Karten, die im Umlauf sind, im Schnitt besser da, als die AMD Karten (bezogen auf den PCGH Index).

*Man könnte fast denken nV kann es sich leisten, ihre Karten mit "angezogener Handbremse" dafür als Stromsparwunder zu vermarkten. Bei AMD bekommt die volle Leistung out-of-the-Box, die Hardware läuft am Limit mit kleiner Reserve. Bei nVidia, besonders der Titan X als Top-Modell (ironischerweise), bekommt man das volle Potential der Hardware erst nach manuellem Eingriff (Bios Mod, Kühlertausch) und damit verbundenem Garantieverlust.


----------



## S754 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die Umfrage ist ein Witz. Da machen ja die wenigsten mit. Im Normalfall klickt jeder die Hardwareumfrage weg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



			
				Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Die GTX 970 mag eine  gute Grafikkarte sein, aber was um alles in der Welt veranlasst so viele  Leute, sie einer Radeon R9 390 vorzuziehen?



So schlimm es ist: Der Name.

Über das Weihnachtsgeschäft und den Jahreswechsel habe ich wieder einige PCs zusammenschrauben sollen/dürfen die in der preisregion um 1000€ lagen und entsprechend diese Grafikkarten zur Wahl standen. Bis auf eine Ausnahme die jetzt eine R9 390 Nitro besitzt wollten _alle _eine GTX970 haben und wenn die ein paar Euro zu teuer war wollte einer sogar lieber eine viel langsamere 960 als die AMD zu nehmen. Selbst nachdem ich alle großen Plus und Minuspunkte beider Karten erklärt hatte waren die leute nicht von ihrer NV abgerückt obwohl manche sogar offen zugaben die AMD würde sachlich gesehen besser dastehen. Sie konnten nicht mal erklären warum sie unbedingt ne NV wollen, einfach... weil. Punkt.
Bei einem war das der erste Satz den er bei der alkschen PC-Beratung überhaupt nannte: "Ich brauchn neuen PC, du kannst sowas doch... irgendwas um 800 bis 1000€ mit GeForce drin".

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt oder anders gesagt ich weiß nicht wie es NV geschafft hat den Leuten so das Hirn zu waschen aber es hat funktioniert. Nur einer von rund zehn "Weihnachts-PC-Kunden" hat es mir erlaubt eine AMD zu verbauen (und ist nebenbei glücklich damit geworden) - was soll man machen. 

Ist ja kein Thema wenns wirklich sinnvolle gründe gibt die NV zu nehmen (ich hab ja selbst zwei GTX drin) aber oft wars leider eine reine Sympathieentscheidung gegen technische Tatsachen.


----------



## stoepsel (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da bringe ich jetzt mal den VW-Dieselvergleich: Warum ist das nicht einmal Experten aufgefallen? Hmmh...



Woher willst Du das wissen? 
Ich bezweifel ganz stark, dass von dieser Sache die Wenigsten wussten ... Gerade hier in Deutschland. 
Aber is OT ... 
Die Frage bei der Sache mit dem Speicherkrüppel sollte doch daher eher lauten, Wer wusste die ganze Zeit davon!? Ist doch viel interessanter...


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt oder anders gesagt ich weiß nicht wie es NV geschafft hat den Leuten so das Hirn zu waschen aber es hat funktioniert.


AMD bzw. ATI ist nicht unschuldig an der eigenen Situation. Negative Erfahrungen bleiben von Natur aus  länger im Kopf und sprechen sich mehr rum. ATI hat sich eine Zeit lang nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, was die Treiber angeht. Und wenn man es mal rein auf die Leistung auf aktuelle Spiele bezieht, hat nVidia weniger (übertrieben dargestellt) Totalausfälle als AMD. Konstantere Leistung ist auch schon ein Vorteil.


----------



## Palmdale (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da bringe ich jetzt mal den VW-Dieselvergleich: Warum ist das nicht einmal Experten aufgefallen? Hmmh...



Jein. Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, denn der Nutzer des Diesels merkte den Schmu nicht. Wie auch, die Fahrleistungseigenschaften (!) stimmten und waren ja exakt diejenigen, die VW angegeben hat (bis auf NOx und Feinstaub). Den Betrug konnte man wenn überhaupt nur mit mobilen Abgas-Einrichtungen messen.

Bei Nvidia hat man zwar technisch nicht in den Chip mit Lupe sehen können, doch die Leistungsdaten an sich stimmten nicht > Speichergröße & Anbindung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Jein. Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, denn der Nutzer des Diesels merkte den Schmu nicht.



99,9% aller GTX970-Besitzer hätten den Schmu auch nicht bemerkt wenn er nicht in der Presse breitgetreten worden wäre.

Es geht aber nicht darum was bemerkt wird oder was schlimm ist (weder die 0,5GB vRAM weniger noch die paar Gramm Schadstoffe mehr beim VW machen in der Praxis irgendeinen nennenswerten Unterschied), es geht ums Prinzip dass der Kunde wissentlich verarscht wurde.
VW gibt immerhin zu dass ihr Verhalten schei... war (wobei sie ja auch gezwungen sind...), NV duckt sich hinter nem imaginären internen Kommunikationsfehler weg (weil sie eben nicht gezwungen sind).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 99,9% aller GTX970-Besitzer hätten den Schmu auch nicht bemerkt wenn er nicht in der Presse breitgetreten worden wäre.
> 
> Es geht aber nicht darum was bemerkt wird oder was schlimm ist (weder die 0,5GB vRAM weniger noch die paar Gramm Schadstoffe mehr beim VW machen in der Praxis irgendeinen nennenswerten Unterschied), es geht ums Prinzip dass der Kunde wissentlich verarscht wurde.
> VW gibt immerhin zu dass ihr Verhalten schei... war (wobei sie ja auch gezwungen sind...), NV duckt sich hinter nem imaginären internen Kommunikationsfehler weg (weil sie eben nicht gezwungen sind).



Es wurden ja auch gegenüber der Presse Bandbreiten kommuniziert, die mit der 0,5-Krüppel-Anbindung gar nicht erreichbar sind...


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> AMD bzw. ATI ist nicht unschuldig an der eigenen Situation. Negative Erfahrungen bleiben von Natur aus  länger im Kopf und sprechen sich mehr rum. ATI hat sich eine Zeit lang nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, was die Treiber angeht. Und wenn man es mal rein auf die Leistung auf aktuelle Spiele bezieht, hat nVidia weniger (übertrieben dargestellt) Totalausfälle als AMD. Konstantere Leistung ist auch schon ein Vorteil.



Alter Schwede, schon wieder so eine falsche Behauptung,

*BEIDE* haben dann und wann Mist mit den Treibern gebaut! *B E I D E *

Und ich habe es auf *BEIDEN *Seiten schon selbst erlebt. Verstehst du auf *B E I D E N* Seiten.

Manchen Menschen ist einfach nicht beizukommen, ich bin hier raus.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, schon wieder so eine falsche Behauptung,
> 
> *BEIDE* haben dann und wann Mist mit den Treibern gebaut! *B E I D E *
> 
> ...



Jede Firma hat irgendwo was falsch gemacht. 
Wieso ist Nvidia so weit vorne? Weil AMD es hart verkackt hat, Jahr für Jahr. Wären die gut, würden die i-wo bei 40% Marktanteil rumdümpeln und schwarze Zahlen schreiben.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist ja viel eher, dass ein Großteil der User die Karte schon im Rechner hatte, als das Problem bekannt wurde.
> 
> Der Prozentsatz der User, der die Karte, obwohl sie keine spürbaren Probleme damit hatten, trotzdem zurückschickten dürfte äußerst klein gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht. Das "Problem" in diesem Falle ist aber, dass die GTX970 immer noch eine verdammt attraktive Grafikkarte für Full HD ist. Und das ist nun mal der Standard im mainstream Bereich. Die Karte ist außerdem leise und relativ sparsam, was sie auch für ältere Gelegenheitsspieler wie mich interessant macht. Sollte AMD bei der nächsten Generation bei Verbrauch und Lautstärke mit NVIDEA gleichziehen würde ich sogar bei gleicher Leistung mehr für deren Karte ausgeben. Verarschen lasse ich mich nämlich nicht gern.


----------



## Schaffe89 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist Nvidia so weit vorne? Weil AMD es hart verkackt hat, Jahr für  Jahr. Wären die gut, würden die i-wo bei 40% Marktanteil rumdümpeln und  schwarze Zahlen schreiben.



Es spielt auch eine Rolle wie die User die Leistungen von AMD bewerten und das hört sich nicht nach einer neutralen Bewertung von dir an, eher nach echauffieren.
AMD hatte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer viele Marktanteile verloren, ich sehe die Gründe weniger in den Produkten, sondern in dem Kult um die Marke Nvidia.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es spielt auch eine Rolle wie die User die Leistungen von AMD bewerten und das hört sich nicht nach einer neutralen Bewertung von dir an, eher nach echauffieren.
> AMD hatte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer viele Marktanteile verloren, ich sehe die Gründe weniger in den Produkten, sondern in dem Kult um die Marke Nvidia.



Einen Kult gibt es überall. Apple hat einen richtig großen Kult, aber nicht weniger Leute greifen zu Android & Windows-Mobilgeräten. Wieso?
AMD liefert immer weniger Leistung, enttäuscht die Nutzer.


----------



## Brehministrator (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Jede Firma hat irgendwo was falsch gemacht.
> Wieso ist Nvidia so weit vorne? Weil AMD es hart verkackt hat, Jahr für Jahr. Wären die gut, würden die i-wo bei 40% Marktanteil rumdümpeln und schwarze Zahlen schreiben.



Das liegt nicht in erster Linie an den Produkten, sondern daran, dass es Nvidia irgendwie geschafft hat, eine Religion um ihre Produkte herum zu erzeugen  In den letzten 5-6 Jahren haben es AMD und Nvidia etwa gleich häufig "hart verkackt", um bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben. Wobei die schlimmeren Schnitzer sogar bei Nvidia lagen (z.B. Speicher-Gate). Das hat trotzdem kaum Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen gehabt, weil die Nutzer Nvidia alles verzeihen würden, denn es ist ja schließlich Nvidia... So einen Bonus hat AMD nicht, da bleiben Probleme auch Jahre später noch im Gedächtnis.

Man kann jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass Nvidia sich die Marktführerschaft gut verdient hat, indem sie es geschafft haben, ihre Käufer dazu zu bringen, ihnen alles einfach so zu verzeihen - das muss man erstmal hinkriegen  Aber mit technischer Überlegenheit hat das nicht viel zu tun.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Einen Kult gibt es überall. Apple hat einen  richtig großen Kult, aber nicht weniger Leute greifen zu Android &  Windows-Mobilgeräten. Wieso?
> AMD liefert immer weniger Leistung, enttäuscht die Nutzer.



Apple ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel - wenn man sich überlegt, dass man z.B. bei Smartphones inzwischen bei der Konkurrenz rundweg mehr Ausstattung/Leistung für weniger Geld kriegt, sind die iPhone-Verkaufszahlen dafür noch unglaublich hoch. Das liegt auch dort an der "Religion", die um die Produkte gemacht wird.

Und dass AMD immer weniger Leistung liefert, wirst du wohl zurücknehmen müssen, wenn du dir z.B. den PCGH-GPU-Leistungsindex und die Preise dazu anschaust. Da ist AMD in fast allen Preisbereichen (abgesehen von der Leistungsspitze) momentan besser aufgestellt als Nvidia  Das interessiert nur leider viele nicht, denn AMD ist einfach nicht "cool" ^^


----------



## Palmdale (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 99,9% aller GTX970-Besitzer hätten den Schmu auch nicht bemerkt wenn er nicht in der Presse breitgetreten worden wäre.
> 
> Es geht aber nicht darum was bemerkt wird oder was schlimm ist (weder die 0,5GB vRAM weniger noch die paar Gramm Schadstoffe mehr beim VW machen in der Praxis irgendeinen nennenswerten Unterschied), es geht ums Prinzip dass der Kunde wissentlich verarscht wurde.
> VW gibt immerhin zu dass ihr Verhalten schei... war (wobei sie ja auch gezwungen sind...), NV duckt sich hinter nem imaginären internen Kommunikationsfehler weg (weil sie eben nicht gezwungen sind).



Ich wills ja auch nicht bagatellisieren, hatte die 970 ja selbst und maßlos geärgert. Mit ner offenen Kommunikation hätte niemand Nvidia dafür kritisiert, die Anbindung so zu bewerkstelligen, wenn sie aufgrund dessen so günstig angeboten werden konnte. Zurückrudern müssen is immer *******. Mit der Steam-News haben sie nun die zweite Chance verpasst, zumindest ein bisschen Wiedergutmachung & Beteuerung für die Zukunft zu leisten. Tja

Dennoch, nur aufgrund dieser Sache lauf ich nicht blindlings zur Konkurrenz oder geb dieser einen Blankocheck für die kommende Generation. Da zählen Tests und Berichte für jede Karte einzeln, denn würde man das konsequent im Leben umsetzen, verkauft VW mit deren Töchtern AUDI, Skoda, Seat, Porsche und Lamborghini kein einziges Auto mehr. Weshalb also sollte das bei so kurzlebigen Durchlaufprodukten geringeren Wertes wie Grafikkarten anders sein


----------



## Palmdale (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und dass AMD immer weniger Leistung liefert, wirst du wohl zurücknehmen müssen, wenn du dir z.B. den PCGH-GPU-Leistungsindex und die Preise dazu anschaust. Da ist AMD in fast allen Preisbereichen (abgesehen von der Leistungsspitze) momentan besser aufgestellt als Nvidia  Das interessiert nur leider viele nicht, denn AMD ist einfach nicht "cool" ^^



Das mag stand jetzt auf dem Papier gut aussehen, doch hat AMD die besten Verkaufskorridore meist verbockt.  Bei Release der Fury X die WaKü-Probleme, welche die gute Leistung in den Hintergrund drängte, bei der Nano der lange Zeit hohe Preis, bei der 3xxer Serie das lange Schweigen/separate Treiber, und mit der wichtigste das verpassen guter Gelegenheiten wie der viel zu späte Release der 380X, die eigentlich als 285X massiv hätte rocken können (und Kundschaft der 970 zu AMD hätte locken können). Doch außer nem Marketing-Spruch war damals nix.

Quo vadis Polaris?


----------



## Brehministrator (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Das mag stand jetzt auf dem Papier gut aussehen, doch hat AMD die besten Verkaufskorridore meist verbockt.  Bei Release der Fury X die WaKü-Probleme, welche die gute Leistung in den Hintergrund drängte, bei der Nano der lange Zeit hohe Preis, bei der 3xxer Serie das lange Schweigen/separate Treiber, und mit der wichtigste das verpassen guter Gelegenheiten wie der viel zu späte Release der 380X, die eigentlich als 285X massiv hätte rocken können (und Kundschaft der 970 zu AMD hätte locken können). Doch außer nem Marketing-Spruch war damals nix.
> 
> Quo vadis Polaris?



Jepp, da lief in der Tat vieles nicht so gut, aber wie ich schon sagte: Das waren größtenteils keine technischen Probleme der Produkte (bzw. wurden diese schnell behoben, wie z.B. die laute WaKü der Fury X), sondern Marketing-Fails. Und ich sprach ja auch von der aktuellen Situation. Zum aktuellen Preis ist z.B. die R9 390 auf jeden Fall einer GTX 970 vorzuziehen. Trotzdem verkauft sich momentan die GTX 970 immer noch besser als die R9 390 (siehe Verkaufszahlen der Shops). Da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das etwas mit der Technik der Produkte zu tun hätte  Das ist  einfach die Religion "Einmal Nvidia, immer Nvidia", die es so bei AMD nicht gibt. Nvidia hat das schon sehr gut hingekriegt, das der Kundschaft so ins Unterbewusstsein zu setzen  Ich meine das nicht mal abwertend/böse... Eine Firma ist ja in erster Linie dazu da, Gewinn zu machen. Und wenn man seine Kunden so stark bindet, dass sie einem auch große Fails einfach verzeihen, dann beherrscht man die psychologischen Tricks dafür ziemlich gut.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So schlimm es ist: Der Name.
> 
> Über das Weihnachtsgeschäft und den Jahreswechsel habe ich wieder einige PCs zusammenschrauben sollen/dürfen die in der preisregion um 1000€ lagen und entsprechend diese Grafikkarten zur Wahl standen. Bis auf eine Ausnahme die jetzt eine R9 390 Nitro besitzt wollten _alle _eine GTX970 haben und wenn die ein paar Euro zu teuer war wollte einer sogar lieber eine viel langsamere 960 als die AMD zu nehmen. Selbst nachdem ich alle großen Plus und Minuspunkte beider Karten erklärt hatte waren die leute nicht von ihrer NV abgerückt obwohl manche sogar offen zugaben die AMD würde sachlich gesehen besser dastehen. Sie konnten nicht mal erklären warum sie unbedingt ne NV wollen, einfach... weil. Punkt.
> Bei einem war das der erste Satz den er bei der alkschen PC-Beratung überhaupt nannte: "Ich brauchn neuen PC, du kannst sowas doch... irgendwas um 800 bis 1000€ mit GeForce drin".
> ...



3DCenter 18.09.2015

Allein Mindfactory hat seit der Einführung der 390 bis Ende Januar 2016 ~20000 GTX970 verkauft, von der 390 ~6000 Stück.

Die Zahlen bestätigen dein Erlebnis, dass die GTX970 weiterhin besser verkauft wird als die 390.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht in erster Linie an den Produkten, sondern daran, dass es Nvidia irgendwie geschafft hat, eine Religion um ihre Produkte herum zu erzeugen  In den letzten 5-6 Jahren haben es AMD und Nvidia etwa gleich häufig "hart verkackt", um bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben. Wobei die schlimmeren Schnitzer sogar bei Nvidia lagen (z.B. Speicher-Gate). Das hat trotzdem kaum Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen gehabt, weil die Nutzer Nvidia alles verzeihen würden, denn es ist ja schließlich Nvidia... So einen Bonus hat AMD nicht, da bleiben Probleme auch Jahre später noch im Gedächtnis.
> 
> Man kann jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass Nvidia sich die Marktführerschaft gut verdient hat, indem sie es geschafft haben, ihre Käufer dazu zu bringen, ihnen alles einfach so zu verzeihen - das muss man erstmal hinkriegen  Aber mit technischer Überlegenheit hat das nicht viel zu tun.
> 
> ...



V ergleich das einfach mal mit Apple. Auch sie gehen komische Wege und jubeln ihren Kunden so einiges unter, auch sie machen Fehler. Die Leute haben trotzdem einen Kult um die Marke geschaffen und fressen alles was sie anbieten, sei der Preis noch so hoch. Trotzdem ist Apple nicht so übermächtig auf dem Markt. Weil die Leute auch Alternativen kaufen, die ihre Vorzüge haben. 
Vorzüge bei AMD finden wird immer schwerer, zumal sie zeitlich weit hinter Nvidia hängen. Geben sie nicht Vollgas um jetzt auf der Überholspur zu bleiben bis zum nächsten shrink, sind sie endgültig weg, denn von roten Zahlen und schwindenden Geldreserven lebt man nicht lange.
Vor allem die Marketingabteilung bei AMD muss sich richtig anstrengen, denn die macht absolut nichts. Und anstatt die Leute mit Infos über Zen schon scharf zu machen (die auch halbwegs der Wahrheit entsprechen sollten, weils sonst wie bei der Fury wird. Kein OC - kauft keiner), schweigen sie. Ihre komischen Videos  in letzter Zeit sorgen eher für Lacher, aber nicht für Umsatzsteigerungen. In jeder anderen Firma wäre die Marketingabteilung für solche Leistungen komplett gefeuert und würde auf schwarzen Listen weltweit landen... 
Heutzutage reicht es nicht, ein gutes bis brauchbares Produkt zu entwickeln, man muss einen Status verkaufen.
Was sagt uns eine 980Ti? Für die meisten: "cooler Typ, zockt geile Spiele, weiß was geil ist". Was sagt uns eine AMD-Karte? Für die meisten: "hat wohl gespart, wasn das fürn Ding?, kann die denn XYZ flüssig? und ähnliches". 
Nvidia & Intel führen ganz hart in den letzten Jahren die Benchmarks an, jede Testbench die man so sieht, kommt ohne AMD aus, ihre  Banner hängen nur bei Events wo AMD versucht was vorzustellen oder zu verkaufen. Eigene Events sponsorn sie nicht. Im Gamingbereich läuft alles über Marketing. Man kann Schrott verkaufen und gute Ware bleibt nur wenigen überlassen die richtig Zeit investieren und suchen. 
Ein gutes Beispiel dafür sind Beats. In der Audiowelt komplett für Schrott erklärt (mittlerweile ganz brauchbar, aber top - noch lange nicht), hat man es geschafft, den Namen ins Gehirn der Käufer zu brennen und für Unsummen wirklichen Elektroschrott zu verkaufen.

Wann kapiert AMD denn endlich mal, das ihre Marketingabteilung für Gewinne zuständig ist, niemand anders. 
P.S. Eine Leitfigur, ein Leader wie Steve Jobs einer war, so was kann enorm helfen. Eine Person, die das Talent hat, einem Zeugs zu verkaufen, ohne es zu übertreiben


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht in erster Linie an den Produkten, sondern daran, dass es Nvidia irgendwie geschafft hat, eine Religion um ihre Produkte herum zu erzeugen  In den letzten 5-6 Jahren haben es AMD und Nvidia etwa gleich häufig "hart verkackt", um bei deiner Wortwahl zu bleiben. Wobei die schlimmeren Schnitzer sogar bei Nvidia lagen (z.B. Speicher-Gate). Das hat trotzdem kaum Auswirkungen auf die Verkaufszahlen gehabt, weil die Nutzer Nvidia alles verzeihen würden, denn es ist ja schließlich Nvidia... So einen Bonus hat AMD nicht, da bleiben Probleme auch Jahre später noch im Gedächtnis.
> 
> Man kann jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass Nvidia sich die Marktführerschaft gut verdient hat, indem sie es geschafft haben, ihre Käufer dazu zu bringen, ihnen alles einfach so zu verzeihen - das muss man erstmal hinkriegen  Aber mit technischer Überlegenheit hat das nicht viel zu tun.



Naja, Religion würde ich es nicht gerade nennen, auch nicht Kult so wie es bei Apple teils der Fall ist. NVidia hat in der Vergangenheit einfach geschickt dafür gesorgt, dass der Marktanteil konstant bleibt oder besser noch wächst. Dafür ist man einfach immer dicht an den Entwicklern dran gewesen, hat permanent die Zusammenarbeit angeboten und diese dann hinterher auch ausgenutzt. Mit "The way its meant to be played" hat es angefangen und mit Gameworks geht es weiter. Dazu kommt, dass der Gamer fast in jedem Spiel ein nVidia-Logo im Intro sieht oder auf der Packung. Selbst solche negativen Schlagzeilen wie mit der GTX970 können dem nicht schaden. Im Gegenteil: Dadurch dass die ganze Sache zum Skandal aufgebauscht und breitgetreten wurde, gab es wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr Käufer einer nVidia-Karte. Was für Prominente gilt, die besoffen in die Ecke kotzen, das scheint wohl auch für nVidia zu gelten. Schlechte Schlagzeilen sind besser als gar keine. Als Underdog hat es AMD natürlich schon schwer dagegen anzustinken, insbesondere wenn die finanziellen Mittel keine großen Sprünge erlauben. Das ist auch das Dilemma, in dem AMD schon seit gut einem Jahrzehnt verweilt und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch weiterhin verweilen wird. Selbst wenn Zen und Polaris richtig einschlagen, wird das kaum etwas an der Dominanz von Intel und nVidia ändern.


----------



## Palmdale (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Jepp, da lief in der Tat vieles nicht so gut, aber wie ich schon sagte: Das waren größtenteils keine technischen Probleme der Produkte (bzw. wurden diese schnell behoben, wie z.B. die laute WaKü der Fury X), sondern Marketing-Fails. Und ich sprach ja auch von der aktuellen Situation. Zum aktuellen Preis ist z.B. die R9 390 auf jeden Fall einer GTX 970 vorzuziehen. Trotzdem verkauft sich momentan die GTX 970 immer noch besser als die R9 390 (siehe Verkaufszahlen der Shops). Da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass das etwas mit der Technik der Produkte zu tun hätte  Das ist  einfach die Religion "Einmal Nvidia, immer Nvidia", die es so bei AMD nicht gibt. Nvidia hat das schon sehr gut hingekriegt, das der Kundschaft so ins Unterbewusstsein zu setzen  Ich meine das nicht mal abwertend/böse... *Eine Firma ist ja in erster Linie dazu da, Gewinn zu machen. Und wenn man seine Kunden so stark bindet, dass sie einem auch große Fails einfach verzeihen, dann beherrscht man die psychologischen Tricks dafür ziemlich gut.*



Yup. Allerdings möchten ja beide Geld verdienen und sind wir Kerle doch mal ehrlich, in der oberen Sphäre kommts eben  doch auf den Längeren (Balken) an . Und ob die 500+ Grafikkarten jetz 50 Watt mehr oder weniger verbrauchen als das entsprechende Pendant, wär mir egal, sofern die Leistung stimmt und das Ding ähnlich gut und leise gekühlt werden kann (nur bedingt sich physikalisch Abwärme und Kühlungsanforderung meistens)


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Yup. Allerdings möchten ja beide Geld verdienen und sind wir Kerle doch mal ehrlich, in der oberen Sphäre kommts eben  doch auf den Längeren (Balken) an . Und ob die 500+ Grafikkarten jetz 50 Watt mehr oder weniger verbrauchen als das entsprechende Pendant, wär mir egal, sofern die Leistung stimmt und das Ding ähnlich gut und leise gekühlt werden kann (nur bedingt sich physikalisch Abwärme und Kühlungsanforderung meistens)



Die Leute interessiert das nocht viel weniger. 
Die sehen sich 2-3 Benchmarks an, meist von den Spielen die sie gerade spielen (wollen). 
Nvidia hat da meist den längeren Balken, unter anderem weil AMD sich sehr lange Zeit lässt, Spiele mit Gameworks auch entsprechend optimiert zu bekommen. Dann gibts hier News wie "Performance von AMD Karten bei XYZ ist deutlich verbessert!" - aber das juckt keinen. Die suchen sich die besten Benchmarks aus, die meist am Day 1 erstellt wurden, sehen einen fetten langen grünen Balken bei Nvidia in den oberen Plätzen und weiter unten wirds rot mit AMD. 
Selbst wenn die Leute keine 600€+ Karte, sondern die Mittelklasse kaufen - die sehen grün. Wenn die Oberklasse besser ist, warum auch nicht die Mittelklasse?
Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Effekt, zumal sie sowieso überall Nvidia sehen, weil deren Marketingabteilung nicht pennt und auch bereit ist, Geld zu investieren um die Massen zu erreichen. 
Wie erreicht man Gamer? Na durch Spiele, Streams, Liveevents, LAN&Tournaments, all das wo tausende Zuschauer und Besucher sind. AMD pennt hier wieder. Die Events kosten eigentlich gar nicht so viel, wenn man bedenkt wieviel Geld sie in jedem Quartal an Minus machen.


----------



## RobinNyan (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

ganz im Ernst PCGH. Macht mal BITTE einen Benchmark mit AKTUELLEN Treibern von der GTX 970. Ich spiele mit zwei GTX 970 Watch_Dogs auf höchsten Settings (T-SMAA + ULTRA TEXTUREN !!!) in 4K (!!) und habe KEINE Nachladeruckler! beide Grakas übertaktet auf 1,45 ghz mit nem i7 4790k! Nvidia hat das mittlerweile sorgfältig mit Treibern behoben und trotz dessen lese ich ständig von Leuten die sagen "ja in 1080p kommt man eh nicht an die Grenze" oder sowas. SELBST WENN, ist es nicht mehr schlimm als wenn man mit ner 980 an die grenze kommt.

*edit falls wer fragt, hab 40 bis 60 fps (durch SLI hart auf 60 fps gecapt mit riva tuner) und die Speicheraulastung im VRAM ist zwischen 3,6 und 4 gb, ständig am wechseln




cryon1c schrieb:


> Die suchen sich die besten Benchmarks aus, die meist am Day 1 erstellt wurden, sehen einen fetten langen grünen Balken bei Nvidia in den oberen Plätzen und weiter unten wirds rot mit AMD.


Nvidia bringt Treiber passend zum Release, Nvidia ist böse, buhuu.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> AMD liefert immer weniger Leistung, enttäuscht die Nutzer.



Enttäuschend ist das Niveau mit dem hier diskutiert wird, deinen langen Beitrag zu lesen, ne da kommt mir das würgen.
Dass der Thread überhaupt eine Kommentarfunktion hat ist ziemlich unnötig.

Bei folgenden Aussagen muss man sich einfach an den Kopf fassen.

"Vorzüge bei AMD finden wird immer schwerer, zumal sie zeitlich weit hinter Nvidia hängen."
"Vor allem die Marketingabteilung bei AMD muss sich richtig anstrengen, *denn die macht absolut nichts*."

"Und anstatt die Leute mit Infos über Zen schon scharf zu machen (die  auch halbwegs der Wahrheit entsprechen sollten, weils sonst wie bei der  Fury wird. Kein OC - kauft keiner), schweigen sie."

Egal wie man es macht, es ist falsch.

"Ihre komischen Videos  in letzter Zeit sorgen eher für Lacher, aber nicht für Umsatzsteigerungen."



> Was sagt uns eine 980Ti? Für die meisten: "cooler Typ, zockt geile  Spiele, weiß was geil ist". Was sagt uns eine AMD-Karte? Für die  meisten: "hat wohl gespart, wasn das fürn Ding?, kann die denn XYZ  flüssig? und ähnliches".



Ich wüsste nicht woran das liegt, ich denke es liegt an den Usern die nicht müde werden ihr eigenes Produkt dass sie selbst besitzen über den grünen Klee zu loben und alles andere als schlecht abstempeln.

"Nvidia & Intel führen ganz hart in den letzten Jahren die Benchmarks an,"

Ja, vor allem Nvidia führt extrem hart die Benchmarks an, riesige Unterschiede...



> Wann kapiert AMD denn endlich mal, das ihre Marketingabteilung für Gewinne zuständig ist, niemand anders.



Das Marketing von Nvidia ist mMn nicht besser als das von AMD, wenn ich die Marketingstrategie anschaue. Es liegt vielmehr am unausgeglichenen Marktanteil, weil von alleine die Kunden das was sie haben weiterempfelen.
Und man sieht es ja auch beispielhaft an dir. Du verkaufst vermeintliche Vorteile von Nvidia völlig abseits jeglicher Neutralität, zum Beispiel das Märchen mit dem "ganz harten Anführen der Benchmarks.".



> Na durch Spiele, Streams, Liveevents, LAN&Tournaments, all das wo  tausende Zuschauer und Besucher sind. AMD pennt hier wieder.



Gibt auch AMD Events.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Na ist doch so.
Fury X kommt an der 980Ti @ stock nicht vorbei, das sich die 980Ti aber noch brutal übertakten lässt (und somit der Abstand noch viel größer wird), vergessen hier viele. 
Soll Nvidia 50% mehr FPS liefern damit es hart genug ist? 
Es sind auch keine vermeintlichen Vorteile, sondern knallharte Vorteile. 
Wenn ein Gameworks-Spiel am ersten Tag auf einer AMD die gleich stark wie meine ist (die 390X vom Kumpel) bescheiden läuft, bei mir hingegen nicht - das ist ein Fakt. Und nein da limitiert keine CPU und nix anderes. 
Und so weiter...

Man darf ja wohl auch sagen, das i-was schlecht ist, wenn es schlecht ist. Es gibt hier (und überall anders) genug Leute, die ein gewisses Produkt nicht mal mit ner Kneifzange anfassen werden, wegen miesen Erfahrungen mit dem besagten Hersteller.
Und wenn ich z.B. sage das AMD auf dem CPU-Markt die letzten Jahre nichts brauchbares in der Mittel&Oberklasse gebracht hat? Stimmt doch auch, nach dem hoffnungslosem Bulldozer kam ja auch nüscht was halbwegs Leistung hat um zumindest einen i5 zu schlagen bei gleichen Preis & Verbrauch. 

Und stell dir vor, du hast keine Ahnung von den Produkten, aber es gibt nur 2 Hersteller. Du guggst dir was bessere Leistung abliefert und siehst einen Hersteller durchgehend an der Spitze über einige Jahre. Gehst du zum anderen Hersteller? Nö, natürlich nicht, selbst wenn das entsprechende Produkt nicht das ist, was gemessen wurde im Test. Benchmarks & Reviews haben eine enorme Wirkung auf die Leute. Gerade wenn die Reviewer noch selektierte Chips etc bekommen, die sich z.B. deutlich besser übertakten lassen oder kühler und sparsamer laufen als der Durchschnitt von dem getesteten Modell. Und das ist natürlich ganz normal, da jeder Chip anders ist, kriegt der bekannte & beliebte Reviewer kurzerhand mal den besten, den man hat.
Und AMD schießt sich selbst ins Bein... Von wegen die Furys als OC-Könige bezeichnen. Wenn ich dann die Ergebnisse sehe, was da an Takt geht - die fasse ich nicht an, denn Spaß haben + deutliche Leistungssteigerung beim OC gehört dazu


----------



## biosat-lost (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> ganz im Ernst PCGH. Macht mal BITTE einen Benchmark mit AKTUELLEN Treibern von der GTX 970. Ich spiele mit zwei GTX 970 Watch_Dogs auf höchsten Settings (T-SMAA + ULTRA TEXTUREN !!!) in 4K (!!) und habe KEINE Nachladeruckler! beide Grakas übertaktet auf 1,45 ghz mit nem i7 4790k! Nvidia hat das mittlerweile sorgfältig mit Treibern behoben und trotz dessen lese ich ständig von Leuten die sagen "ja in 1080p kommt man eh nicht an die Grenze" oder sowas. SELBST WENN, ist es nicht mehr schlimm als wenn man mit ner 980 an die grenze kommt.
> 
> *edit falls wer fragt, hab 40 bis 60 fps (durch SLI hart auf 60 fps gecapt mit riva tuner) und die Speicheraulastung im VRAM ist zwischen 3,6 und 4 gb, ständig am wechseln
> 
> ...



Hab von November 2014 an bis jetzt nur sehr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit 2 GTX 970 und nem Xeon E3-1240V3 gemacht.  Die GPU´s takten schon allein durch Anheben des powertargets auf max., bis 1600 MHZ  im benchmark, und lassen sich auch  problemlos ohne Mehrspannung auf 1450-1500MHz einstellen.
Den Speicher habe ich bis dato noch nicht ernsthaft übertaktet, aber ich verstehe auch nicht, warum gerade meine Karten mit jedem Ausleseprogramm das ich kenne bis zu 4070MB adressieren, und ich noch niemals Ruckler im Bereich 3500MHZ feststellen konnte. 

Gut dass ich das einfach nicht merke könnte ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber an meinem pc zocken ab und zu auch WG-Mitbewohner die da um einiges erfahrener und vor allem feinfühliger sind. Würde langsam auch echt mal gerne wissen, ob es wohl doch wenige Karten aus meist frühen Chargen gibt, die weniger oder gar nicht betroffen sind????

Laut nvidia ja nein, aber wie soll man das mit Sicherheit glauben können??? Galt es  vielleicht doch dringlicher zu vertuschen, dass anfangs bessere und schlechtere karten verkauft wurden, vielleicht auch noch werden, was man erst nach dem Kauf feststellen konnte, kann oder können wird???

Geteiltes Leid ist so eine Sache, aber wer behält ne buggy-Karte in dem Wissen, dass er halt zu der unglücklichen Gruppe gehört, die ne echte ****hkarte gezogen haben???

Jedoch kann es wohl kaum sein, dass alle Chips gleich gecuttet sind, weil die niemals an genau der gleichen Stelle schadhaft sind.

Gewisse kleine Unterschiede müssen meiner Meinung nach logischerweise da sein. Außerdem, einmal schreibe ich es noch, konnte ich noch mit keinem Ausleseprogramm etwas anderes als 2048KB L2-Cache,  bei jeder der beiden Karten, sehen. 

Das ganze verhält sich auch mit deaktiviertem SLI so.     Schade nur wenn nvidia dann später? wohl vollkommen intakte L2-Lache-Crossbars lasercutten muss(te)????

Sicher ist aber wie gesagt, dass ich bestimmt nicht der Einzige bin, dem nie ein Nachladeruckeln& framedrops  im Bereich um die 3,5 Gb aufgefallen ist!!?

Wahrscheinlich hat mein Vorredner recht, indem er schreibt, dass nvidia das Problem schnell und gut mit Treibern gefixt hat. 

Dazu kommt wohl noch, dass  in den letzten 13 Monaten die Performance 2er 970 für jedes Spiel das ich spielte, wobei crysis 3 mit HD+ 4x downsampling +alles auf ultra+AA&AFauf max, eh das resourcenhungrigste war, einfach ausgereicht hat.!!?? Trotzdem bin ich überzeugt, dass es Karten gibt die weniger & gar nicht betroffen sind. Dann ist das halt bei denen ein Verarbeitungsfehler


----------



## biosat-lost (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 3DCenter 18.09.2015
> 
> Allein Mindfactory hat seit der Einführung der 390 bis Ende Januar 2016 ~20000 GTX970 verkauft, von der 390 ~6000 Stück.
> 
> Die Zahlen bestätigen dein Erlebnis, dass die GTX970 weiterhin besser verkauft wird als die 390.



Ich glaube das hat sich AMD zu größten Teil mit den unsäglich schlechten Referenzdesignkühlern eingebrockt. Als ich die "neuen Kühler für die r9 380x und so" sah, als perfektes AMD-Pendant zu den edlen Nvidia-Referenzdesignkühlern, hab ich seit Ewigkeiten für Sekunden ne AMD nochmal in Betracht gezogen.

Die Härte, dass die neuen Karten doch tatsächlich mit den Referenzdesignkühlern der Hawaiigeneration ausgeliefert wurden, und die neuen schwarzen, sexi Radialkühler nur auf dem Papier existier(t)en, ist meiner Meinung nach  zu keiner Zeit gebührend  angemahnt worden.

Mit genau den schwarzen Radialkühlern, in einer Nvidia-ähnlichen, oder noch besseren Quali, das hätte AMD wirklich mal ein paar ordentliche Punkte eingebracht.  
 Hab auch nie irgendwelche benchmarks ohne Customdesignkühler, mit den schrecklichen Alten gesehen. wohl weil das Ergebnis schon vorher klar war.

Am besten Fury x mit Hawaii-Radialkühler vs 980TI Referenzdesignkühler.

Aber mal ehrlich die Kühler nehmen schon einen extrem hohen Stellenwert für den Normalgamer ein, der nicht mal schnell eine der vorhandenen Waküs, mit neugekauften Teilen für die Karte, optimiert. 

Die meisten orientieren sich gerade am Anfang nur nach den Kühlern. Dabei ist auch egal, dass die 970 zu 99% mit Customdesignkühlern kamen.  Die Referenzdesignkühler arbeiteten auf der Kartengeneration bei den Größeren, und natürlich gab, bzw. gibt es ja wenigstens ein paar echte Referenzdesign-GTX970  zum Beweis.

Ich erinnere mich noch allzu gut daran, wie die R9 290 X & R9 290 mit Referenzdesignkühler als "unbrauchbar" abgesegnet wurden!!

Da fragt man sich doch echt, warum AMD quasi ordentliche Radialkühler, ab der 5870? verweigerte??


----------



## Crash-Over (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das Problem ist aber  das wäre niemanden aufgefallen  mit der ...... damals.Das sogar PCGH dazu gehört ist jedem klar

Was betreffend  Kühler angeht ich steh auch lieber teilweisse auf blink blink (nvidia design) anstatt von amd.Auch die anderen zb von evga asus  usw sehen besser aus als die von amd selbst


----------



## biosat-lost (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Genau: "Warum anscheinend nicht alle GTX 970 von der Problematik betroffen sind, wir konnten solch ein Verhalten bei keiner der uns zur Verfügung gestellten GTX 970 nachweisen, bleibt noch zu klären."- Zitat eines bekannten PC-Hardware -Fachmagazins.

Seltsam aber so steht es geschrieben......


----------



## biosat-lost (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Meine Güte das erinnert mich an die Toxic HD7970 6gb. Laut, lauter, Staubsauger. Es ist und bleibt so, bei VRAM, mehr ist mehr.
> 
> Kann ich nicht mehr beurteilen da ich meine 970er wegen Spulenfiepen und oder dem VRAM letzten Jahres zurückgegeben habe. Same here ein OLED 21:9 34" 1440p@165Hz Monitor wäre etwas was mich auch brennend interessieren würde. Ich spiele Tripple AAA Spiele mit meiner Vapor-X mit einem Mix aus Middle/High/Ultra und bin je nach Spiel mit 40-60fps zufrieden (Star Citizien, TW3, AC:Syndicate, Dirt Rally etc.). Wenn für dich die 970 eine Übergangskarte ist, werde ich dich nicht aufhalten. Ist ja schlussendlich dein Geld. Ich bin eher auf der Seite von Langlebigkeit und da hat AMD für mich stets serviert. Die GTX670 macht jedenfalls ihren Job im HTPC recht gut



Mein Gott, das ist nicht nur die Lautstärke, sondern das Lüftergeräusch überhaupt. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass unter diesen Umständen, Temps kurz vorm Abrauchen, gerade eben so gehalten werden.... 

War das jetzt eigentlich ne sapphire R9 290 (X) oder ne R9 390(x) mit Referenzdesignkühler????

 Seitens AMD direkt, ist das nämlich meines Wissens der aktuelle Kühler für R9 380-390X.


----------



## AAce (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

das mit freesync und gsync ist irgendwie voll besch*****.

da hätte microsoft mit DX12 einen einheitlichen standard ERZWINGEN müssen.
wäre dann zwar DX12/win10+ exklusiv, aber immerhin müsste man sich  nicht für einen "bestimmten" monitor entscheiden, der an die GPU gebunden ist.

die monitore werden ja günstiger. spätestens dann stören diese zwei standards vermutlich wesentlich mehr gamer.

und freesync ist auch nicht so toll.
AMD hat mit dem treiber nachgebessert, ein feature hinzugefügt und nun sind "ältere" freesync monitore nicht mehr zur gänze kompatibel.
na toll... NOT.
was kommt als nächstes? free sync 3.0 ende 2016 und free sync 4.0 anfang 2017?

total bescheuert.

ps. mit DX12 meine ich, dass es vom GPU treiber angesteuert/genutzt werden kann. das ganze prozedere und die kommunikation mit dem monitor übernimmt aber die DX12 API.


----------



## Methusalem (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es ist ja lediglich die "verbreitetste" Karte bei Steam-Usern abgefragt worden. Damit ist also kein Qualitätsurteil gefällt worden.

Das dürfte nämlich für die  GTX 970 verheerend ausfallen,  erfüllt sie  ja nicht mal die für eine Gamingkarte zwingend erforderliche Minimalanforderung einer über den gesamten Speicherbereich gleichbleibenden Performance.

Und wie man sieht, dient die ganze Geschichte doch nur wieder dem Reinwaschen einiger Hardwareredakteure, die nach jedem Strohhalm greifen, um ihr Versagen in der GTX 970 Affäre kleinzureden.

Da hilft es auch nicht, die AMD R9 390 als bessere Alternative zu präsentieren, denn das kommt zu spät.


----------



## Venqz (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Methusalem schrieb:


> Es ist ja lediglich die "verbreitetste" Karte bei Steam-Usern abgefragt worden. Damit ist also kein Qualitätsurteil gefällt worden.
> 
> Das dürfte nämlich für die  GTX 970 verheerend ausfallen,  erfüllt sie  ja nicht mal die für eine Gamingkarte zwingend erforderliche Minimalanforderung einer über den gesamten Speicherbereich gleichbleibenden Performance.
> 
> ...



So ein Bullshit was schreibst, es wird doch nur ein Ergebnis aus eine Statistik wiedergegeben, dass es die meistgekaufte Karte der Steam-User iss. Demnach wird sie ja voll spieletauglich sein.
Ehrlich, ich habe sie auch gekauft und nach der Bekanntgabe der versäumten Aufklärung, war ich etwas säuerlich angetan. Aber ich bereue den Kauf weniger weil, die Karte wird bei mir in allen spielen im Ultra Mode betrieben d.h. ich hab  noch nie ein Speicherleck bemerkt.
Nun, es iss deine Meinung und die akzeptiere ich auch, aber jemand etwas zu unterstellen sie wollen sich reinwaschen finde ich respektlos.


----------



## Venqz (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Methusalem schrieb:


> Es ist ja lediglich die "verbreitetste" Karte bei Steam-Usern abgefragt worden. Damit ist also kein Qualitätsurteil gefällt worden.
> 
> Das dürfte nämlich für die  GTX 970 verheerend ausfallen,  erfüllt sie  ja nicht mal die für eine Gamingkarte zwingend erforderliche Minimalanforderung einer über den gesamten Speicherbereich gleichbleibenden Performance.
> 
> ...



So ein Bullshit was schreibst, es wird doch nur ein Ergebnis aus eine Statistik wiedergegeben, dass es die meistgekaufte Karte der Steam-User iss. Demnach wird sie ja voll spieletauglich sein. Ehrlich, ich habe sie auch gekauft und nach der Bekanntgabe der versäumten Aufklärung, war ich etwas säuerlich angetan. Aber ich bereue den Kauf weniger weil, die Karte wird bei mir in allen spielen im Ultra Mode betrieben d.h. ich hab  noch nie ein Speicherleck bemerkt. Nun, es iss deine Meinung und die akzeptiere ich auch, aber jemand etwas zu unterstellen sie wollen sich reinwaschen finde ich respektlos. Bei den anderen technischen Unterstellungen, sie erfüllt keine Minimalforderung lass ich dich alleine im Wald stehen, ich vermute mal kommst aus dem AMD Lager... wer weiß!


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Venqz schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich habe sie auch gekauft und nach der Bekanntgabe der versäumten Aufklärung, war ich etwas säuerlich angetan.


Hat sie der Händler nicht zurückgenommen? War bei vielen großen Händlern problemlos möglich, auch nach den zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Venqz (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Abductee schrieb:


> Hat sie der Händler nicht zurückgenommen? War bei vielen großen Händlern problemlos möglich, auch nach den zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht.



Nein! Mindfactory meinte sie müssten den Fall erst prüfen und wüssten auch erst keine Antwort wie Nvidia sich verhalte. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden weil, der PC iss so konzipiert mit der Wakü, sodass keine größere Karte reinpasst. Dumm gelaufen halt, die AMD Nano kam leider zu spät.


----------



## Methusalem (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Venqz schrieb:


> ...



Nur weil viele sie gekauft haben, macht das das Kärtchen nicht spieletauglicher, oder, um mal mit Bertrand Russell zu sprechen:

"Auch wenn alle einer Meinung sind, können alle Unrecht haben."

Was die Minimalanforderung angeht: Entweder hat man einen gewissen Anspruch oder man hat ihn nicht.

Was den Respekt angeht: Fehlenden Respekt gegenüber ihren Lesern beweisen die Redakteure, die partout nicht von ihrem damaligen Fehlurteil abrücken wollen.

Übrigens: Mit deiner AMD-Vermutung liegst die vollkommen daneben.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Venqz schrieb:


> So ein Bullshit was schreibst, es wird doch nur ein Ergebnis aus eine Statistik wiedergegeben, dass es die meistgekaufte Karte der Steam-User iss. Demnach wird sie ja voll spieletauglich sein. ...


Sorry, aber was du hier schreibst ist eher "Bullshit". Denn demnach müssten die "Intel HD Graphics" ja extrem "spieletauglich" sein. 
Das ist doch wohl nicht dein ernst.


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Venqz schrieb:


> Nein! Mindfactory meinte sie müssten den Fall erst prüfen und wüssten auch erst keine Antwort wie Nvidia sich verhalte. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden weil, der PC iss so konzipiert mit der Wakü, sodass keine größere Karte reinpasst. Dumm gelaufen halt, die AMD Nano kam leider zu spät.



Brrrrr, da war ich aber auf dem Holzweg mit den kulanten Händlern.
Das waren dann wirklich nur vereinzelt Händler die den Sachmangel eingesehen haben.
[Sammelthread] Anerkennung der Rückgabe wegen Sachmangel bei GTX970 - Händlerliste - ComputerBase Forum
So gehen die Händler mit der Rücknahme der GeForce GTX 970 um (Update) - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Crash-Over (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die Leute wo damals die 970 gekauft hatten  den ist das selten aufgefallen mit den angeblichen 3,5 GB ist leider heute auch noch so.Die Karte bleibt trotzdem noch so gut wie damals  da kann sich pcgh  und co wenden wie sie wollen die verbreiten meistens nur panik um nichts  .Das wäre den Leutenn nicht aufgefallen und würden heute noch mit 4gb zocken  wenn nicht jemanden damals den fehler gefunden hätten also leute überlegt mal selbst jetzt dabei .Besonders die Redaktionen wo dann so viel wind machen für nichts  ist immer wieder cool .Die Karte bleibt trotzdem ne geile Karte für den Preis da kann  sich die Redaktion von PCGH  und co drehen wie sie wollen


 biosat-lost

Da gehören wirklich alle dazu heute schreiben so und morgen schreiben sie  so ob sie die besten wären .Ich sag nur soviel  asus rampage 5  oc sockel


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Crash-Over schrieb:


> Die Leute wo damals die 970 gekauft hatten  den ist das selten aufgefallen mit den angeblichen 3,5 GB ist leider heute auch noch so.Die Karte bleibt trotzdem noch so gut wie damals  da kann sich pcgh  und co wenden wie sie wollen die verbreiten meistens nur panik um nichts  .Das wäre den Leutenn nicht aufgefallen und würden heute noch mit 4gb zocken  wenn nicht jemanden damals den fehler gefunden hätten also leute überlegt mal selbst jetzt dabei . ...


Klar würden/tun die Leute heute noch mit dem Speicherkrüppel zoggen. Nur wissen sie heute, dass die starken Ruckler quasi eingebaut sind  
Die 3,5 GB vRam grenze erreicht man auch relative leicht bei zoggen mit einigen Programmen im Hintergrund TS,Mozilla, Mail und von einem 2ten Bildschirm erst garnicht zu reden.


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@ Methusalem und openSuse:

Wie definiert ihr spieletauglich? 

Also nach meiner Definition sind alle Grafikkarten spieletauglich, die Spiele mit einer Framerate von mindestens 30 FPS in einer Auflösung von 1920*1080 (immer noch die meist gespiele Auflösung) flüssig darstellen können. Und dazu gehört auch die GTX970.

Es gibt einen riesen Unterschied ob es zu extremen Rucklern und gar Full Stops kommt, oder ob Microruckler auftauchen (die von vielen nicht mal richtig wahrgenommen werden). Denn wenn ihr es an Microrucklern festmacht, dann hat jeder User mit einen SLI-System etwas nicht spieletaugliches in seinem Rechner ... 
Noch mal zum mitschreiben ... bei den GTX970 können aufgrund der Speicherproblematik Microruckler auftreten. Vor großen Rucklern und Full Stops ist und war nie die Rede. 

Und selbst um diese Microruckler hervorzurufen sind meist extreme Einstellungen nötig. Das war auch der Grund, dass der Fehler so schwer zu finden war und mit üblichen Meßmethoden nicht nachweisbar war ... Erst die Messung der Frametimes hat das ganze ans Licht gebracht.

Die GTX970 ist aus heutiger Sicht voll spieletauglich ... Nur bei Leuten, die laufend ihre Frametimes und FPS-Zahlen im Auge haben, mag das nicht so sein ... Aber Zahlenanstarren hat in meinen Augen auch nicht mehr viel mit Spielen zu tun...

Vieleicht sollte man mal einige User auf Spieletauglichkeit untersuchen ...


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@FortuneHunter 

Wenn DU dir ein singel GKarte mit "SLI-Problemen" kaufst, dann ist das ja deine Sache - aber empfehlen kann man  so eine Karte eben nicht.
Wenn dir 30FPS bei FullHD reichen, dann hast du wohl die falsche Karte, dafür braucht es wohl keine 970 - wurdest du falsch Beraten?

Jetzt fangen die Medien endlich mal an AUCH die r9 390 zu empfehlen leider nur etwas spät. Bin mal gespannt wann es den nächsten "Benchmarktest" gibt bei dem Nvidia die Spiele vorgibt und die Medien dies wieder mitmachen.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter
> 
> Wenn DU dir ein singel GKarte mit "SLI-Problemen" kaufst, dann ist das ja deine Sache - aber empfehlen kann man  so eine Karte eben nicht.
> Wenn dir 30FPS bei FullHD reichen, dann hast du wohl die falsche Karte, dafür braucht es wohl keine 970 - wurdest du falsch Beraten?
> ...



Die Medien kriegen nix vorgegeben, sie folgen nur dem Trend. 

Die R9 390(X) jetzt zu empfehlen ist irgendwie sinnlos. Feiertage sind durch, Kohle haben nicht mehr so viele Leute. Bald gehen die Festivals etc los, Sommerloch. Dann kommen schon die Daten für die neuen GPUs, wer sich da noch eine 390er kauft, lebt wohl unter nem Stein.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@cryon1c

Klar hatte Nvidia auch mal eine Spieleliste "kommuniziert" die Nvidia gerne im Benchmarktest sehen würde, du glaubst nicht wieviele Seiten sich auch daran gehalten haben 
Und natürlich kommen die jetzigen Empfehlungen für die eindeutig besser Karte (R9 390) zu spät für AMD und die User.


----------



## Quat (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, schon wieder so eine falsche Behauptung,
> 
> *BEIDE* haben dann und wann Mist mit den Treibern gebaut! *B E I D E *
> 
> ...


Tobi du hast natürlich absolut Recht, beide!
Dennoch auch bei mir tendiert ATI/ +AMD(!) eher zum Negativen. Ich hab schon über 18 Jahre beide Hersteller zeitgleich im Einsatz. Nie die Ultratopmodelle (fast) und selten das Allerneueste.
Für mich steht die Aussage in Steingemeißelt, ATI/AMD investiert weniger in seine Treiberentwicklung und ist auch schneller fertig damit, nicht nur was legacy-Abschiebung betrifft.
Und ich spiele noch nicht mal die neuesten Spiele und sofort bei Erscheinen.
Und wer kennt es nicht; Treiber installiert, CCC starten, geht nicht. Man möchte noch NetFrame 2.0 dazu! Wie jetzt 3.5 ist doch installiert, muß doch reichen! Jahre später, das Spiel wiederholt sich mit NetFrame 4.0, oder war das das RadeonRamDrive? Egal auch von AMD! Ja ok, nicht von AMD aber deren Name steht drauf!
Die WebInstaller kann man natürlich nicht in die Installroutine integrieren! Würde ja die eigenen "Unzulänglichkeiten" herausstreichen.
Oder, Treiber installiert, welch Wunder, der Rechner braucht jetzt 30 Sekunden länger zum Starten, schuldig wieder dieses klickibunti CCC! Ok, ist jetzt alles schon Geschichte, im Kopf verankert ist es trotzdem! (nur zum Beispiel, Spiele-Probleme gab es gefühlt einige, merke ich mir aber nur am Haupt-PC)
Kennt noch einer die Maxx? Klar einige, ich weiß! Ich habe eine. Ich könnt heut noch kotzen!
Einige Debakel mit Mobile-Treibern lass ich mal weg, weil ich genau und zwar tatsächlich haargenau das Gleiche bei Nvidiachips erlebt habe.
An das letzte was ich mich bei Nvidia erinnern kann, waren der 970-Betrug, Probleme mit der magnify.exe bei irgendeinem 280er Treiber, die denkbar unnütze Zusatzsoftware (so auch bei AMD),  vom Treiber gesenkte und somit zugeringe Spannung sowie Mikroruckler bei FarCry4. Der Rest muß schon lang her sein oder blieb nicht haften. Ich lass mich gern erinnern!
Man könnte meinen, hier fehlt noch der Treibersupport-Account! Nein tut er nicht, siehe unnütze Zusatzsoftware!
Was bei den Roten aber noch dazu kommt sind die "ständigen" Neuauflagen. Allerdings auch; Hut ab, dass es trotzdem noch reicht! Von Nvidia kennt man das natürlich auch! Aber bei lowbudgets und mobile und nicht in der Top- und Mittelklasse. Wenigsten tut AMD noch so, als wär's was neues, bei Nvidia gibt's 'n neues Klebchen und fertig.
Zu meinen persönlichen Gründen kommen noch Enttäuschungen über die Fury-Reihe, die 380x und 390x hinzu.
Fertig ist die Suppe! Die möchte erstmal ausgelöffelt werden bis weiter gedacht wird.
Tobi, du merkst, ich kann den Treiber nicht nur allein betrachten. Für mich gehört beides zusammen, beides nutzlos ohne das jeweils andere.
Wenigstens empfehle ich schon lang keine 970er mehr, alles preislich darüber ohnehin nicht freiwillig!


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@ openSUSE
Dann schau Dir doch die Spieletests ( Benchmarks) von dem letzten halben Jahr an , dann siehst Du doch wie oft deine "eindeutig bessere AMD 390" vor der GTX 970 ist.
Ich helf Dir mal ein bischen

Und nu
Die Amd 390 ist eine gute Karte , aber die GTX 970 braucht sich gewiss nicht verstecken.Und eindeutig besser ist hier schon mal gar nichts


----------



## Venqz (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> Die 3,5 GB vRam grenze erreicht man auch relative leicht bei zoggen mit einigen Programmen im Hintergrund TS,Mozilla, Mail und von einem 2ten Bildschirm erst garnicht zu reden.



Was die Hintergrund Anwendungen wie Teamspeak, Mail und Browser mit dem V-Ram der Grafikkarte zu tun haben erschließt sich mir jetzt weniger. Irgendwie iss dein PC mit dem kleinsten Anforderung schon überfordert und ich habe das Gefühl, dass dich als Dilettant entpuppst. Es ist keine Beleidigung aber scheinst echt was zu verwechseln.


----------



## facehugger (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schori schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen zocke ich in WQHD in hohen Settings und da ist die 970 nicht zu gebrauchen.


Das wiederum ist absoluter Bullshit Ich daddle selbst mit meiner GTX970 in WQHD und in hohen Einstellungen habe ich mit der Karte sehr wohl auch in aktuellen Games viel Spaß. Dabei ist kein AA aktiv, sonst aber alles auf hoch. 

Es kommt dabei natürlich auch immer an die jeweiligen Ansprüche des einzelnen an die Höhe der Frames an...

Gruß


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@Venqz 
Nee, hab momentan ne 390 und keine 970 drinn, also damit keine Probleme.
Zum vRam und Hintergrund Anwendungen: (Ok, extrem Beispiel)
Schon mal Blender Rendern lassen und -da dies ja sehr lange dauern kann- mal versucht ein Spiel zu spielen? mit der r9 390 kein Problem solange der vRam nicht voll läuft. Aber mit der gtx 970 brauchst du daran nichtmal zu denken, da sie selbst bei ca 3gb vRam schon ruckelt wie sau.
Im Clan werden den 970 Besitzern sogar empfohlen unter Win7 Aero zu deaktivieren, da hier und da jedes MB vRam zählt was sich aber auch bei jedem neuen NV treiber wieder verändert. usw

@DaHell63
Ändert ja nichts daran, das die r9 390 im schnitt aller Benchmarks schneller als die 970 ist. Siehe zb 3DCenter


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> @cryon1c
> 
> Klar hatte Nvidia auch mal eine Spieleliste "kommuniziert" die Nvidia gerne im Benchmarktest sehen würde, du glaubst nicht wieviele Seiten sich auch daran gehalten haben
> Und natürlich kommen die jetzigen Empfehlungen für die eindeutig besser Karte (R9 390) zu spät für AMD und die User.



Dies ist einfach eine Anfrage für Spiele die Nvidia für beliebt hält und natürlich gerne sehen würde. Ganz zufällig handelt es sich dabei um Gameworks-Titel und zwar durchgehend - das ist aber verständlich, immerhin will man ja zeigen was man erreicht hat. 
Man kann aber nicht abstreiten das diese Spiele auch sehr beliebt oder zumindest sehr gehyped werden. Ob sie nach 2-3 Monaten zu Geisterservern und absolut miesen Bewertungen führen, interessiert da keinen mehr


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dies ist einfach eine Anfrage für Spiele die Nvidia für beliebt hält und natürlich gerne sehen würde. Ganz zufällig handelt es sich dabei um Gameworks-Titel und zwar durchgehend - das ist aber verständlich, immerhin will man ja zeigen was man erreicht hat.
> Man kann aber nicht abstreiten das diese Spiele auch sehr beliebt oder zumindest sehr gehyped werden. Ob sie nach 2-3 Monaten zu Geisterservern und absolut miesen Bewertungen führen, interessiert da keinen mehr


Sorry, blödsinn!
Wer da nicht mit macht, wie Nvidia sich das vorstellt, bekommt das nächste mal keine/weniger Karten oder eben zu spät die nächste Karte.
Die "Review Guide von Nvidia" auch mit ihren NDAs ist einfach eine Sauerei und gehört angeprangert! -- Aber halt, genau das dürfen die Tester aber nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> Sorry, blödsinn!
> Wer da nicht mit macht, wie Nvidia sich das vorstellt, bekommt das nächste mal keine/weniger Karten oder eben zu spät die nächste Karte.
> Die "Review Guide von Nvidia" auch mit ihren NDAs ist einfach eine Sauerei und gehört angeprangert! -- Aber halt, genau das dürfen die Tester aber nicht.



Das ist ganz normal, das sind deren Karten und sie können damit machen was sie wollen >.<
NDA ist ganz normal, hat AMD, Intel etc. Die Regeln muss man befolgen, sonst gibts nix mehr von der Firma. 

Da so was nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist, dürfen sie das alles und keiner kann meckern.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal, das sind deren Karten und sie können damit machen was sie wollen >.<
> NDA ist ganz normal, hat AMD, Intel etc. Die Regeln muss man befolgen, sonst gibts nix mehr von der Firma.
> 
> Da so was nicht gesetzlich geregelt ist, dürfen sie das alles und keiner kann meckern.


Hat aber mit "Journalismus" und "unabhängigen Tests" nichts mehr zu tun. Dann sollen die Seiten auch dabei schreiben dass sie den Test FÜR Nvidia machen und eben nicht deren Karten "unabhängig" Testen.

Und dies mit AMD zu vergleichen ist dumm/zeigt deine Unkenntnis . AMD macht noch lange keine solchen vorschriften wie die von Nvidia. 
AMDs NDA besteht faktisch  nahezu nur ab wann über was berichtet werden darf - sonnst nahezu nix.

Frag doch mal bei einigen Seiten nach wer was wie vorschreibt oder wer fast diktiert. Solange sie allgemein schreiben sollten sie auch was dazu schreiben dürfen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Nana, Herr Spille! Sie heißen das vielleicht nicht gut, reden es aber schön.


So ein Blödsinn. Wenn es kommuniziert worden wäre, hätte es überhaupt keine Betrugsvorwürfe gegeben. Ursache -> Wirkung


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> Hat aber mit "Journalismus" und "unabhängigen Tests" nichts mehr zu tun. Dann sollen die Seiten auch dabei schreiben dass sie den Test FÜR Nvidia machen und eben nicht deren Karten "unabhängig" Testen.
> 
> Und dies mit AMD zu vergleichen ist dumm/zeigt deine Unkenntnis . AMD macht noch lange keine solchen vorschriften wie die von Nvidia.
> AMDs NDA besteht faktisch  nahezu nur ab wann über was berichtet werden darf - sonnst nahezu nix.
> ...



Eine Verschwiegenheitsvereinbarung (Non-disclosure agreement, NDA) stellt sicher, dass alle Tester zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ihre Berichte veröffentlichen. Das dient der Chancengleichheit und ist ein Startschuss, ab dem die Hersteller bzw. deren PR-Beauaftragte die Testberichte sammeln und "reporten" können. Ein NDA beinhaltet *nicht*, dass man positiv über das betreffene Produkt schreibt. Das wäre völliger Unsinn. Die Regeln im Umgang mit einem NDA folgen dem gesunden Menschenverstand. Kein Hersteller bemustert Websites/Tester gern, die für ihre unfaire/subjektive Bewertung bekannt sind oder regelmäßig NDAs verletzen. Das würde auch keine Privatperson machen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



XeT schrieb:


> Also 2 haben sich enthalten. Aber warum? Ist die Meinung zu extrem? Wurde die Pressefreiheit beschnitten?
> Die Gedanken sind frei!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich warum sind Chef und der Mark nur Bildlich aber ohne Meinung vertreten.



Manchmal sind Kollegen/Chefs einfach nicht da oder haben keine Zeit.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, schon wieder so eine falsche Behauptung,
> 
> *BEIDE* haben dann und wann Mist mit den Treibern gebaut! *B E I D E *
> 
> ...


Klar gibt es Fehler auf beiden Seiten. Es geht hierbei doch um die subjetive Wahrnehmung der Öffentlichkeit. Da bleiben teuere High End Karten, die wegen Treiberproblemen (Grafikfehlern und Abstürzen), wie die schon genannte Rage Fury Maxx oder die X1800XT, eben eher im Gedächtnis als die Falschaussage nVidias zu den Spezifikationen der 970. Denn letzteres war zwar eine Sauerei von nVidia, aber nach dem Treiberfix existiert das Problem für den Großteil der Spieler bloß noch auf dem Papier. Bevor jetzt wieder ein rumschreit, es sei nur (m)eine Behauptung, dem sei gesagt: Wenn die 970 im Spielealltag tatsächlich Probleme wegen ihres Designs verursachen würde, wäre das aufgrund der Masse an Käufern mit Sicherheit schon bekannt bzw. der Shitstorm seit Anfang letzten Jahres wäre gar nicht abgeflaut. Aber was ist denn de Facto jetzt 1 Jahr nach Release passiert? Ist die Karte unbrauchbar geworden? Die PCGH hat in einer der letzten Ausgaben die 970 wieder unter die Lupe gekommen, mit dem Ergebnis, was dem der Nachtests von vor etwa einem Jahr gleicht.



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Man kann jetzt natürlich argumentieren,  dass Nvidia sich die Marktführerschaft gut verdient hat, indem sie es  geschafft haben, ihre Käufer dazu zu bringen, ihnen alles einfach so zu  verzeihen - das muss man erstmal hinkriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Um noch mal auf AMD zurückzukommen, betrachen wir mal die Zeitline ab Ende der 6970 bzw. 580 bei nVidia:

- die 580 hat die Leistungskrone, die 6970 ist preislich gut darunter eingeordnet und liefert vereinzelt sogar die gleiche Leistung, wie die 580 - durch die preisliche Trennung haben beide Karten ihre Berechtigung, Gleichstand quasi.

-680/ 7970: Die 7970 kommt etwas später als die 680 (mittelklasse Chip) EDIT: (umgekehrt!), hat 1GB mehr VRAM (unerheblich für eine Vielzahl an Spielen zu der Zeit), ist bei Veröffentlichung teurer, im Schnitt langsamer (bis einige Monate später ein Bug im Treiber(!) behoben wurde) und ist ineffizienter - Ergebnis: nV kann seinen mittelklasse Chip zum high end Preis (500€) verkaufen, die 7970 hat Verkaufspotential verschenkt, da Preis zu hoch. Ingesamt bieten beide Karten einen Leistungszuwachs gerade mal so im zweistelligen Prozentbereit gegenüber der 580, was enttäuschend von AMD war. +1 für nV

-780/ ...290: Erst Monate nach der 780/ Titan kontert AMD mit der 290X, nicht schneller, dafür etwas günstiger, wieder 1GB mehr VRAM und ineffizienter. Immerhin preislich attraktiv, kommt sie doch ein bisschen spät. +1 für nV

-980/ 390: nV baut seine Leistung aus, AMD setzt weiterhin aus Technik von 2013, muss Preise nach unten korrigieren, dank der 970. Macht dies aber nicht so weit, sodass die 290X zu teuer und die 290 weniger Leistung fürs gleiche Geld liefert. Die 390er als Rebrand und mit besserer Preisgestaltung sind mindestens ebenbürtige Konkurrenz/ Alternative zur 970/980 . Aber wieder Monate zu spät. +1 für nV

-980TI/ Fury X: AMD positioniert die Fury X preislich auf Höhe der Ti, ohne wirklich in irgendeiner Kategorie Punkten zu können. +1 für nV

Aus Prestige-Sicht hat AMD seit der 580 /6970 nichts mehr zu melden. Preislich hätte sie weiterhin Punkten können, auch wenn sie leistungsmäßig zu spät kamen. Diese Umstände in Verbindung mit den (subjektiven und objektiven) schlechten Erfahrungen, ergeben das Bild, was sich heute zeichnet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> -680/ 7970: Die 7970 kommt etwas später als die 680 (mittelklasse Chip), hat 1GB mehr VRAM (unerheblich für eine Vielzahl an Spielen zu der Zeit), ist bei Veröffentlichung teurer, im Schnitt langsamer (bis einige Monate später ein Bug im Treiber(!) behoben wurde) und ist ineffizienter - Ergebnis: nV kann seinen mittelklasse Chip zum high end Preis (500€) verkaufen, die 7970 hat Verkaufspotential verschenkt, da Preis zu hoch. Ingesamt bieten beide Karten einen Leistungszuwachs gerade mal so im zweistelligen Prozentbereit gegenüber der 580, was enttäuschend von AMD war. +1 für nV



Nee. Die HD 7970 wurde Ende 2011 vorgestellt und war ab Januar 2012 kaufbar, während sich Nvidia mit Kepler bzw. der GTX 680 noch ein paar Monate Zeit ließ. Die AMD-Karte war ziemlich dufte, aber das Gros der Spieler wartete auf Nvidia und schlug dann dort zu. Wer die 2012er-Grafikkarte immer noch im Einsatz hat, wird spätestens jetzt merken, dass die HD 7970 das Produkt mit dem längeren Atem ist.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wundern tut das mich gar nicht . Sie ist keine schlechte Karte in Full HD . 


6-8 Dauerzocker in meinem TS³ besitzen eine Nvidia bzw wurde eine neue gekauft .

Warum die Entscheidung zugunsten Nvidia gefallen ist kann mir keiner erklären .

Als Antwort kommt dann sowas : 

`Ist halt besser wie AMD!`

Aber eine direkte Argumentation gibt es leider nicht .

Noch nicht mal ein Blick ins AMD Lager Riskiert 

Die meisten kaufen sich Blind einfach eine Nvidia . Ohne sich groß zu Informieren .  

Sich ein paar Informationen zu holen ist nicht schlimm und kostet auch kein Geld .


----------------------------

Wie ich in meinem PC Laden vor Ort eine AMD R9 390 Bestellen wollte ,wurde mir sofort abgeraten von einer AMD°!

Ich soll mir eine Intel GPU kaufen.

Klar,Intel macht halt die besten Grafikkarten. Was für Dumme Leute.

Mir wurde danach am Telefon wieder geraten zu einer Nvidia zu greifen (Diesmal kein Intel). 

Ich musste den *Fachmann* erstmal klar machen das ich kein Noob bin . 

Wieso Nvidia?  Als Antwort kam wieder : ""Ist besser!""  

Das Zeigt mir auch einfach das Jeder Blind kaufen tut solange es Funktioniert.

Zum Glück macht Nvidia gute Grafikkarten und keiner wird groß über den Tisch gezogen.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nee. Die HD 7970 wurde Ende 2011 vorgestellt und war ab Januar 2012 kaufbar, während sich Nvidia mit Kepler bzw. der GTX 680 noch ein paar Monate Zeit ließ. Die AMD-Karte war ziemlich dufte, aber das Gros der Spieler wartete auf Nvidia und schlug dann dort zu. Wer die 2012er-Grafikkarte immer noch im Einsatz hat, wird spätestens jetzt merken, dass die HD 7970 das Produkt mit dem längeren Atem ist.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




total irrational halt die Leute, ich hatte auch die 5850 Karte, dann bin ich halt mal umgestiegen auf die GTX 670 , obwohl ich kaum Probleme mit der Radeon 5850 hatte , wollt einfach mal ausprobieren was Nvida so hergibt


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nee. Die HD 7970 wurde Ende 2011 vorgestellt und war ab Januar 2012 kaufbar, während sich Nvidia mit Kepler bzw. der GTX 680 noch ein paar Monate Zeit ließ. Die AMD-Karte war ziemlich dufte, aber das Gros der Spieler wartete auf Nvidia und schlug dann dort zu.


Genau, so war es. Die HD7970 hatte leistungsmäßig enttäuscht, weswegen es doch sinnvoll war auf nVidia zu warten.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wer die 2012er-Grafikkarte immer noch im Einsatz hat, wird spätestens  jetzt merken, dass die HD 7970 das Produkt mit dem längeren Atem ist.


Zu Release war die 680 bessere Wahl, was vier Jahre später passieren wird, war kaum abzuschätzen. Gut, mehr Vram wird immer länger "halten".


----------



## Schinken (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Raff hat alles gesagt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Na ist doch so.



Nein ist nicht so. Vorher pauschalisierst du es auf das ganze Portfolio an Produkten und jetzt ist es nurnoch die GTX 980 ti die die Fury X nicht übertaktett um ein paar Prozent schlägt, das ist ein Unterschied in der Aussage und zeigt eigentlich deutlich, dass deine eigene Aussage völlig überzogen ist.



> Soll Nvidia 50% mehr FPS liefern damit es hart genug ist?



OC ist nicht Bestandteil und liegt außerhalb der Garantie, zudem bezog sich deine Aussage auf mehrere Jahre.
Die 290x, 7970 und FuryX sind jeweils nicht weit weg, die 7970 ghz war schneller wie die 680, die 290x kaum langsamer wie die 780 Ti, heute meistens schneller.
Das ist für mich alles andere als die BEnchmarks "hart" anführen.



> Es sind auch keine vermeintlichen Vorteile, sondern knallharte Vorteile.



Unsinn.



> Wenn ein Gameworks-Spiel am ersten Tag auf einer AMD die gleich stark  wie meine ist (die 390X vom Kumpel) bescheiden läuft, bei mir hingegen  nicht - das ist ein Fakt. Und nein da limitiert keine CPU und nix  anderes.
> Und so weiter...



Wann war das das letzte mal der Fall? Ich erinnere mich an Project Cars. Fallout, Anno, Black Ops III , sind allesamt gut auf meiner 290x 8GB gelaufen, insgesamt kaum langsamer als auf Nvidia, Black Ops 3 war auf AMD etwas schneller.
Aktuell sind die AMD´s wohl auch in Fallout 4 schneller.



> Man darf ja wohl auch sagen, das i-was schlecht ist, wenn es schlecht ist.



Das tust du ja nicht. Du informierst dich nicht und redest Unsinn, den du später auch nicht argumentativ belegst, sondern nur einen kleinen Teil davon selektiv.



> Und wenn ich z.B. sage das AMD auf dem CPU-Markt die letzten Jahre  nichts brauchbares in der Mittel&Oberklasse gebracht hat?



Das würde vll ich so stehen lassen, wobei der FX 6300 ne sehr beliebte CPU war.



> Du guggst dir was bessere Leistung abliefert und siehst einen Hersteller durchgehend an der Spitze über einige Jahre.



Nvidia war nicht durchgehend an der Spitze?



> Und AMD schießt sich selbst ins Bein... Von wegen die Furys als OC-Könige bezeichnen.



Das ist wirklich das einzige auf dem man herumreiten kann, das war ne saublöde Marketingaussage, die gibt es bei Nvidia aber noch 10x blöder, siehe GTX 970, siehe Holzfermi, siehe angebliche Pascal Chips erst vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Quat (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> ganz im Ernst PCGH. Macht mal BITTE einen Benchmark mit AKTUELLEN Treibern von der GTX 970. Ich spiele mit zwei GTX 970 Watch_Dogs auf höchsten Settings (T-SMAA + ULTRA TEXTUREN !!!) in 4K (!!) und habe KEINE Nachladeruckler! beide Grakas übertaktet auf 1,45 ghz mit nem i7 4790k! Nvidia hat das mittlerweile sorgfältig mit Treibern behoben und trotz dessen lese ich ständig von Leuten die sagen "ja in 1080p kommt man eh nicht an die Grenze" oder sowas. SELBST WENN, ist es nicht mehr schlimm als wenn man mit ner 980 an die grenze kommt.


Dreh ich in FarCry4 voll auf, dann fängt es an zu ruckeln, wie die Pest. Da helfen auch keine *fast* konstanten 60 FPS. Ich hab nur eine und fahre nur 1920x1200, allerdings auch wieder runter geregelt auf 1450 und 3900 MHz ! WatchDogs hab ich keinen Vergleich, spiele ich nicht oder noch nicht.





Abductee schrieb:


> Hat sie der Händler nicht zurückgenommen? War bei vielen großen Händlern problemlos möglich, auch nach den zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht.


 Und dann? Es gab zu der Zeit keine einzige Karte die es wert gewesen wäre, gekauft zu werden, einschließlich, versteht sich und für mich, versteht sich auch.
Die Alternativen hießen, völlig überteuerte 980, die Ti gab es noch gar nicht und von deren P/L ..., oder `ne aufgemotzte 7k irgendwas von ATI.
Tolle Alternativen! Selbst wenn die 980 preislich noch im Rahmen gelegen hätte, wär´s eine Nvidia gewesen! Nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt!
Um nochmal Mindfactory aufzugreifen, auch die hatten eine Rückgabefrist. Ich glaub 3 Wochen o.ö. und auch nicht viel später als andere. Als Caseking begann, zog einige Tage später auch Mindfactory nach. Als das Thema auf kam haben sie sich gewährt, wie alle anderen auch. Nix herausragendes, weder sonderlich positiv noch negativ. So meine Erinnerung.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht so. Vorher pauschalisierst du es auf das ganze Portfolio an Produkten und jetzt ist es nurnoch die GTX 980 ti die die Fury X nicht übertaktett um ein paar Prozent schlägt, das ist ein Unterschied in der Aussage und zeigt eigentlich deutlich, dass deine eigene Aussage völlig überzogen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist ja NICHT nur die 980Ti. Man sollte immer @stock und mit maximal möglichem OC mit Luft&WaKü vergleichen.
Was OC angeht, liegt es Nvidia deutlich besser. 
Und Nvidia war durchgehend an der Spitze die letzten Jahre. 
Speziell bei OC (und ja das ist ein Ding den ich bei der GPU bewertet haben will! @stock juckt keinen sobald die Karte den Laden verlassen hat) legt Nvidia deutlich mehr drauf, als AMD.
Nenne mir mal ne Zeit wo AMD richtig geführt hat in den letzten Jahren? Speziell nach Release der ersten Titan? Es geht nicht darum was die Karte kostet, es geht darum, die Krone der schnellsten SingleGPU-Karte zu haben.

Und selbst wenns nur 1% sind - das reicht für die Leute, um zu sagen - Nvidia ist besser. Und die kaufen dann auch von diesem Hersteller, auch wenns sich um ganz andere Modelle handelt.

Und gugg dir mal viele andere Spiele an, auch Early Access, Alpha&Beta (!), alles am Releasetag. Ich seh das als Streamer, der die Spiele vor oder direkt nach dem Release zockt. Und da gab es so viel was auf Nvidia besser gelaufen ist als auf ner AMD Karte, das würde hier einige A4 Seiten voll machen mit 12er Schriftgröße. Selbst Evolve etc war am in der Beta & direkt nach Release deutlich schlimmer auf ner AMD-Karte. 
Das "Angebot" ala: Warte doch mal ab, wird nach 2-3 Patches schon behoben! - das zieht nicht, das muss out of the box optimiert sein. AMD pennt, wird bestraft.


----------



## D00msday (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ein Sprichwort der IT Branche heißt:

"99% aller Fehler sitzen vor dem PC"

Das bedeutet, dass fast alles was auf dem PC passiert auf den Nutzer zurückzuführen ist. Wenn nun jemand keine Erfahrung mit irgendwas hat, dann hat er keine Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Allein die Augen und das Gehirn sind bei jedem anders fortschrittlich entwickelt.  Der eine hat empfindliche Augen, die jedes einzelne Bild sehen und damit auch kleinste Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede wahrnehmen, der andere hat keine empfindlichen Augen, bei dem das Gehirn die "fehlenden Bilder hochrechnet", um es flüssig aussehen zu lassen - optische Täuschung. Was aber "jeder" erkennen sollte sind VRAM-Nachladeruckler!

Ich habe keine GTX 970, sondern eine 390X. Ich lese oft nur, dass es Menschen gibt die extreme VRAM Ruckler haben, sobald mehr als die 3.608 MB genutzt werden.  Dazu habe ich ein paar Videos gesehen und durch meine mittlerweile 25 Jahre Erfahrung mit PCs und Hardware, weiß ich auch was Nachladeruckler sind. Ich lese oft davon, dass Nutzer fälschlicherweise FPS-Einbrüche mit Nachladerucklern gleichsetzen. Dem ist aber nicht so.

Bei einem FPS-Einbruch läuft das Spielgeschehen in einem Stück weiter, jedoch mit weniger Bildern pro Sekunde. Bei einem Nachladeruckler (Problem der 970) stoppt das Geschehen für einen kurzen Augenblick komplett. Aus diesem Grund würde ich jede Grafikkarte mit genügend Speicher für die aktuelle und die nächste Grafikgeneration ohne Nachladeruckler vorziehen, egal was für einen Namen sie trägt.

Dass es weniger AMD Käufer anstatt NVIDIA Käufer gibt, hat nichts mit dem Marketing von AMD und NVIDIA zu tun, sondern mit den unerfahren Nutzern, die immer wieder die selben Lügen anderer unerfahrener Nutzer rauf- und runterbeten, die sie einmal lesen und sofort glauben, ohne zu hinterfragen, da sich schlechte Erfahrungen nun mal schneller verbreiten als gute. Es hat sich eine ganze unerfahrene "Hass-Community" aufgebaut, durch diesen Umstand.

Innerhalb dieser unerfahrenen Nutzergruppe werden immer wieder solche Lügen und Verallgemeinerungen verbreitet, wie:

- Die Treiber von AMD seien "schlecht" oder "fehlerbehaftet"
- Die Grafikkarten von NVIDIA seien angeblich viel besser
- Wenn du Spiel XY spielst, musst du A/B kaufen
- subjektive asoziale Äußerungen, wie "AMD ist *******"
- Spiel XY läuft besser bei NVIDIA/AMD, deshalb ist NVIDIA/AMD besser (es kommt immer darauf an, mit wem die Spielefirma zusammengearbeitet hat, damit die Treiber einer der beiden Parteien in der ersten Woche schneller sind)

Da ist es doch kein Wunder, dass viele Neulinge die überhaupt keine Erfahrung haben diese Lügen glauben, wenn 90% Müll erzählen und nur 10% Wahrheit. Neulinge können die Wahrheit nicht auf Anhieb erkennen.

Deshalb ist Neutralität besonders auf der Seite eines Magazins sehr wichtig. Ich erkenne hier aber nicht besonders viel Neutralität in diesem Forum seitens der Community. Aus diesem Grund kann ich jedem nur raten sich auf die Berichte der Redaktion zu beschränken. Hier im Forum treffen zu wenig fundierte Aussagen auf Mauern.

Neulinge kaufen sich dann zum Beispiel eine "schlechte" bis "mittelgute" Grafikkarte der Mittelklasse, anstatt die Referenz der Mittelklasse oder anstatt einer günstigen Highend-Grafikkarte, weil sie denken, sie kommen damit lange genug aus, werden dann aber plötzlich irgendwann mit der Realität konfrontiert, dass sie doch lieber 50-100€ mehr für bessere Leistung (z.b. mehr RAM, leiser Lüfter,  mehr FPS etc.) ausgeben hätten sollen. Sie geben also im Endeffekt durch günstigere Karten früher und insgesamt mehr Geld aus.

Die GTX 970 ist nun mal nur der 390(nonX) in nicht hohen Auflösungen ebenbürtig, nur hat sie auch einfach mal den halben Speicher beim selben Preis mit dem überhaupt erst Nachladeruckler möglich sind, weil die Spiele die z. B. ab 2011 produziert wurden auf maximal 4GB hin produziert wurden. So kann es dann halt mal sein, dass das eine oder andere Spiel das vor kurzem oder bald herauskommt einfach mal durchgehend Nachladeruckler bei der GTX 970 verursacht, womit man dann gezwungen ist die Grafikeinstellungen zu reduzieren, während der R9 390(nonX) Käufer fröhlich alles auf Ultra + max-Antialiasing etc. spielt. Kommt dann die nächste Grafikgeneration heraus sind es bei beiden auf Full HD nicht mehr Ultra-Einstellungen und 60 FPS, aber immerhin keine Nachladeruckler bei der R9 390(nonX), was beim selben Preis einen Gewinn darstellt. Natürlich wird es auch immer Spiele geben, die weniger auf Grafik und Speicher ausgelegt sind. Das geht von einfachen Spielen wie Schach- und Gesellschaftsspielen bis hin zum Multiplayer-Shooter. Bei diesen Spielen wird man mit der GTX 970 auch in 10 Jahren noch gut fahren.


----------



## Quat (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@ D00msday, 99% ist doch aber auch nicht viel mehr als eine Pauschallüge!
"solche Lügen und Verallgemeinerungen", selbst wenn es tatsächlich so wäre, entstehen ja nicht von allein.
Morgens aufwachen und im Gehirn ist eingebrannt; AMD ist schlecht, Nvidia der Heilsbringer! So etwas gibt es nicht!
Diese Meinungen wo auch immer sie herkommen, haben Ursachen! Ursachen wie z.B. Werbung und natürlich auch Erfahrungen, mal dahingestellt ob die immer richtig sind.
 On top, alles was du hier eben geschrieben hast ist genau das, was du aber bemängelst. Alles nur persönliche Eindrücke.
Nochmal on top, eine Grafikkarte hat mehr zu leisten als FPS und Frametimes und ist auch mehr als FPS und Framtimes.
Schlechte Erfahrungen verbreiten sich tatsächlich besser als gute, zumindest Heutzutage. Dennoch müßen diese schlechten Erfahrungen erst einmal gemacht werden!
Nach deiner Logik machen also mehr mit AMD-Karten schlechte Erfahrungen als mit Nvidia-Karten! Größere Ursache = größerer Wirkungsgrad.
Und mal ehrlich, hier im Forum ist es genau anderes herum, so mein Eindruck.
Bist du nicht Rot, dann tot, Scheint hier eher die Devise. Das mag auch andersherum vorkommen aber geht es um AMD wird es grundsätzlich immer so. Wenigstens nicht nur.
 Mal ganz nebenbei, vielen Dank, dass du uns die Wahrheit erklärst! Oder besser deine Wahrheit!


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es ist ja NICHT nur die 980Ti.



Welche Karte sonst? 980?970?780Ti?680?670?960?
Wenn überhaupt ist die Spitzenkarte ala Titan oder in dem Fall die 980 Ti einen Ticken in Front., das ist aber auch schon alles. Das was du behauptet hast stimmte nicht.



> Und Nvidia war durchgehend an der Spitze die letzten Jahre.



780 Ti vs 290x das war eher ausgeglichen, Tahiti war insgesamt nen Ticken schneller wie Kepler ala GTX 680.
Aktuell ist die 980 Ti wieder etwas schneller und hat mehr Ram. Durchgehend an der Spitze ist wieder eine falsche Bemerkung.



> Speziell bei OC (und ja das ist ein Ding den ich bei der GPU bewertet haben will!



Warum redest du dann zuvor nicht von OC, sondern allgemein? Und stellst nebenbei deine persönlichen Vorlieben als das dar an was sich die Masse halten soll?
Die 7970 konnte man übrigens ziemlich gut übertakten, damit ist deine Aussage auch schon wieder nicht korrekt, was die letzten Jahre angeht.



> @stock juckt keinen sobald die Karte den Laden verlassen hat)



Es übertakten vielleicht 10% ihre Karten, andere lassen sie unberührt, Umfrage 3D Center 2014.



> legt Nvidia deutlich mehr drauf, als AMD.



Aber auch nur seit Maxwell, vorher eher nicht.



> Nenne mir mal ne Zeit wo AMD richtig geführt hat in den letzten Jahren?



Muss ich nicht, schließlich habe ich selbiges auch nicht behauptet, wie du eventuell nachlesen kannst.



> Und selbst wenns nur 1% sind - das reicht für die Leute, um zu sagen - Nvidia ist besser.



1% ist Messungenauigkeit, das interessiert keinen.



> Und da gab es so viel was auf Nvidia besser gelaufen ist als auf ner AMD Karte, das würde hier einige A4 Seiten voll machen mit 12er Schriftgröße.



Mach das doch bitte mal. Schreib das mal voll.
Komisch ist nur dass ich in meinem Steam Account 20 Early Access Spiele habe und gar keinen  Unterschied zwischen einer 290x und meiner damalogen GTX 970 oder Titan X feststellen konnte.

Die Spiele die derzeit auf AMD schlechter laufen, das sind für meine Begriffe ARK Survival, was nebenbei total grottig optimiert ist.
 Rust, The Forest, Dayz usw.. laufen gut auf AMD, bitte nenne die Spiele, dann kannst du deinen Beiträgen auch mehr Substanz verliehen, mit Links bitte.

Evolve?

Evolve: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit Frametimes, CPU-Tests und AA - ComputerBase


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Quat schrieb:


> @ D00msday, 99% ist doch aber auch nicht viel mehr als eine Pauschallüge!!



Ich will überhaupt nicht von Lügen sprechen, aber nimm als Beispiel mal cryonic1c, das dürfte so ein Fall sein.


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter
> 
> Wenn DU dir ein singel GKarte mit "SLI-Problemen" kaufst, dann ist das ja deine Sache - aber empfehlen kann man  so eine Karte eben nicht.
> Wenn dir 30FPS bei FullHD reichen, dann hast du wohl die falsche Karte, dafür braucht es wohl keine 970 - wurdest du falsch Beraten?



 Schon mal einen Blick in mein Profil geworfen. Mehr muss ich wohl dazu nicht sagen, außer eines noch ... Es sind Millionen da draußen die schlechtere Karten als eine GTX970 haben ... Denkst du diese Karten sind alle spieleuntauglich?

Aber ist schon komisch, dass sich immer die ein Urteil erlauben, die keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem "Speicherkrüppel" haben und immer nur auf Hörensagen und eigener Phantasie argumentieren.

Weiterhin komisch, dass die meisten Besitzer einer GTX970 keinerlei Probleme mit ihrer Karte haben.

Aber sicherlich haben ja die recht, die die Karte nicht im Einsatz hatten ... sie können es sicherlich am besten beurteilen.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Schon mal einen Blick in mein Profil geworfen. Mehr muss ich wohl dazu nicht sagen, außer eines noch ... Es sind Millionen da draußen die schlechtere Karten als eine GTX970 haben ... Denkst du diese Karten sind alle spieleuntauglich?
> 
> Aber ist schon komisch, dass sich immer die ein Urteil erlauben, die keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem "Speicherkrüppel" haben und immer nur auf Hörensagen und eigener Phantasie argumentieren.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte es zwar nicht schreiben aber bitte ich finde es immer recht amüsant wenn Leute etwas gegen AMD posten obwohl sie nicht mal selbst den Text gelesen haben in dem Link steht 

Evolve: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit Frametimes, CPU-Tests und AA - ComputerBase


"
Zu einem Großteil wiederholt sich das Spielchen in 3.840 × 2.160: Die Radeon R9 290X hat die besten Frametimes, das Spielgefühl liegt jedoch auf dem Niveau der GeForce GTX 980. Nur die GeForce GTX 970 fällt nun negativer auf. Das schlechtere Spielgefühl und häufige Stocken zeigt sich auch in den Frametimes. Die Abweichungen zwischen den Frames sind messbar deutlich größer als bei den anderen Grafikkarten. Das Spiel belegt dabei auf der GeForce GTX 970 nicht mehr als 3,5 Gigabyte Speicher (auf den beiden anderen Modellen rund 3,8 Gigabyte). Bei genauerer Betrachtung zeigt sich jedoch, dass die GTX 970 immer wieder Daten aus dem Speicher löscht, um neue Daten zu laden. Genau dann kommt es zu den störenden Rucklern.
"


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es zwar nicht schreiben aber bitte ich finde es immer recht amüsant wenn Leute etwas gegen AMD posten obwohl sie nicht mal selbst den Text gelesen haben in dem Link steht




Äh, ich habe meinen Text eben noch mal gelesen, aber wo habe ich etwas gegen AMD geschrieben?  
Schnell mit falschen Rückschlüssen?

Mir ist ziemlich egal welche Farbe meine Grafikkarte hat und wäre AMD mit der Fury X für den gleichen Preis vor der GTX980Ti auf dem Markt gewesen, dann würde jetzt die Farbe Rot das innere meines Gehäuses zieren ... Nur waren sie es leider nicht ... Eine Titan X war mir immer schon zu teuer.

Aber egal wie es in der Vergangenheit war, wenn ich das nächste mal aufrüste, dann kommt die Karte mit dem besten Paket in meinen Rechner. Farbe ist mir dabei schnurz piep egal. Zu AGP-Zeiten waren es meist ATI-Karten die meine Grafik angetrieben haben ... Nach der 8800GTX kam einen 5850 in meinen Rechner ... Seitdem nur noch nVidia, weil zum Zeitpunkt des Aufrüstens diese Karten führend waren.

GTX680 ... Kurze Zeit nach dem Aufrüsten kam AMD mit den Wundertreiber um die Ecke ... persöhnliches Pech, allerdings hatte ich ein GTX680 mit 4 GByte, was mir dann doch den Tag gerettet hat.
GTX980 bei Release ... zu dem Zeitpunkt die beste bezahlbare Karte ... Anschließend die GTX980Ti ... die Fury X wurde 10 Tage später released ... Hätte aber nichts an meiner Entscheidung geändert und das aus mehreren Gründen: Verfügbarkeit (Ich musste den Rechner für meinen Neffen inklusive der GTX980 bis Mitte September fertig haben) und die Leistung, die hinter der GTX980Ti zurückstand.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es zwar nicht schreiben aber bitte ich finde es immer recht amüsant wenn Leute etwas gegen AMD posten obwohl sie nicht mal selbst den Text gelesen haben in dem Link steht
> 
> Evolve: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit Frametimes, CPU-Tests und AA - ComputerBase
> 
> ...



@ FortuneHunter hat nur Stellung zu dem Post von openSUSE bezogen in dem openSUSE Ihm unterschwellig eine GTX 970 unterstellt.

Und wieder kann man der GTX 970 nur in UHD solche Probleme nachweisen
Wenn man keine Probleme hat suchen wir eben so lange bis man was findet , ob sinnvoll oder nicht


----------



## Quat (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich will überhaupt nicht von Lügen sprechen, aber nimm als Beispiel mal cryonic1c, das dürfte so ein Fall sein.


Schaffe werd´ doch nicht schon wieder so persönlich, du kannst doch auch anders.
Und dein Link zeigt´s doch auch, in der immer noch relevanten Auflösung.
Aber nochmal; Eindrücke und Meinungen bilden sich nicht von allein. Immer gibt es Ursachen dafür!
Auf keinen Fall sind es aber irgendwelche grünen Jungs die sich die Welt zurechtbiegen wollen.
Auch ist es nicht Nvidia, die AMD schlecht reden.
Sind es nicht eher, gesammelte Erfahrungen und auch Werbung? Ich denke doch!
Wenn nun aber so wie es tatsächlich auch gedacht wird (extra nicht "ist"!), AMD einen schlechteren Treiber anbietet als Nvidia, Nvidia-Karten schneller sind (wie auch immer), liegt das nun mal eher an AMD und Nvidia und nicht an irgendwelchen Fanboys. Deren Einfluß dürfte, außer hier im Forum, eher marginal sein.
Die einen schaffen es, sich eher positiv in den Köpfen zu verankern, die anderen nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.
Solch ein Satz unter diesem Thema, mea culpa!
Aber in der Gesamtheit ist es doch so. Da gibt´s auch kein Diskutieren, von wegen falsche Meinung verbreiten.
Wie ist doch gleich die Marktverteilung? Nix da mit "hat nichts zu tun" und "Lügen und Verallgemeinerungen verbreitet"!
Weder schafft man Nvidias Anteile nur mit Lügen, noch AMDs Anteile mit besseren oder wenigsten gleichwertigen Produkten.
Stellt euch auf´n Kopf! Da ist mehr dahinter!

Edit:


burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> FortuneHunter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon mal einen Blick in mein Profil geworfen. Mehr muss ich wohl dazu nicht sagen, außer eines noch ... Es sind Millionen da draußen die schlechtere Karten als eine GTX970 haben ... Denkst du diese Karten sind alle spieleuntauglich?
> ...


Ich muß wohl falsch interpretieren! Wo geht´s da gegen AMD doch gleich?
Und wie viele werden Auflösungen von 3840×2160 wohl als ansatzweise relevant betrachten? 0,... irgendwas Prozent vielleicht?
Genau das ist es, was ich mit "hier im Forum" meine! Nicht Rot? Dann tot!


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> "
> Zu einem Großteil wiederholt sich das Spielchen in 3.840 × 2.160: Die Radeon R9 290X hat die besten Frametimes, das Spielgefühl liegt jedoch auf dem Niveau der GeForce GTX 980. Nur die GeForce GTX 970 fällt nun negativer auf. Das schlechtere Spielgefühl und häufige Stocken zeigt sich auch in den Frametimes. Die Abweichungen zwischen den Frames sind messbar deutlich größer als bei den anderen Grafikkarten. Das Spiel belegt dabei auf der GeForce GTX 970 nicht mehr als 3,5 Gigabyte Speicher (auf den beiden anderen Modellen rund 3,8 Gigabyte). Bei genauerer Betrachtung zeigt sich jedoch, dass die GTX 970 immer wieder Daten aus dem Speicher löscht, um neue Daten zu laden. Genau dann kommt es zu den störenden Rucklern.
> "



Ach ja, noch eine Kleinigkeit zu diesem Text ... Du hast nur einen kleinen Teil des Textes unterschlagen:



> Alle drei Grafikkarten zeigen in 2.560 × 1.600 Schwierigkeiten zum  Anfang der Testsequenz, da noch viele Daten in den Speicher geladen  werden müssen. Im richtigen Spielverlauf zeigt sich erneut die Radeon R9  290X am besten, gefolgt von der GeForce GTX 980 und der GeForce GTX  970. *Im realen Spiel hinterlassen jedoch auch bei dieser Auflösung die  drei Grafikkarten einen gleich guten Eindruck.*



Und noch was ... Die GTX 970, 980 und auch die 290X sind keine Karten, die für das vernünftige spielen unter UHD geeignet sind. Selbst meine GTX980Ti halte ich für nur bedingt tauglich für diese Auflösung.

Wenn also die GTX970 Probleme in einer Auflösung bekommt, für die sie gar nicht vorgesehen ist, dann wundert es mich eigentlich nicht ... Aber sicherlich haben alle GTX970-Besitzer 4K-Gaming beim Kauf der Karte angestrebt ... Ich sollte meine GTX680 wieder rauskramen, den sie sollte ja anhand des Speichers (4 GByte "echtes" VRAM) genau wie eine GTX960 mit 4 GByte VRAM für 4K gradezu prädestiniert sein... NOT


----------



## Venqz (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



openSUSE schrieb:


> @Venqz
> Nee, hab momentan ne 390 und keine 970 drinn, also damit keine Probleme.



Dann sei doch glücklich mit deiner 390er, ich sehe beim Spielen meiner 970er keine Mikroruckler vllt. habe ich auch mein Monitor zu dunkel eingestellt. 




openSUSE schrieb:


> @Venqz
> Zum vRam und Hintergrund Anwendungen: (Ok, extrem Beispiel)
> Schon mal Blender Rendern lassen und -da dies ja sehr lange dauern kann- mal versucht ein Spiel zu spielen?



Nö! Dein extrem Bsp. iss wirklich hochgegriffen, ich würde Blender Rendering auf meiner NAS unter einer VM Debian mit Quad-Core laufen lassen, ohne mein Spiel Genuss davon zu beeinträchtigen.


Schreibst ja selber:


openSUSE schrieb:


> @Venqz
> mit der r9 390 kein Problem solange der vRam nicht voll läuft.



es untermauert doch auch,  dass die 390er auch Schwierigkeiten bekommt.

Nichts für ungut, alles wird gut


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte es zwar nicht schreiben aber bitte ich finde es immer recht amüsant wenn Leute etwas gegen AMD posten obwohl sie nicht mal selbst den Text gelesen haben in dem Link steht
> 
> Evolve: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks mit Frametimes, CPU-Tests und AA - ComputerBase
> 
> ...


Netter Versuch, und jetzt? Der 970 geht bei ohnehin unspielbaren FPS der Speicher (3,5GB) aus.


> Für 3.840 × 2.160 sind bei vollen Details alle aktuellen Grafikkarten zu  langsam. Die Radeon R9 290X ist die schnellste Grafikkarte und kommt  trotzdem nur auf 24 Bilder pro Sekunde. Für Ultra HD sind vier Gigabyte  Speicher notwendig. Die GeForce GTX 970, die nur über 3,5 Gigabyte schnell angebundenen GDDR5-Speicher verfügt,  gerät bei den ohnehin unspielbaren Einstellungen in Schwierigkeiten.  Auch wenn der FPS-Abstand zur GeForce GTX 980 im gewohnten Bereich  liegt, stockt das Bild des Öfteren – die GeForce GTX 980 und die Radeon  R9 290X ruckeln dagegen wie die Bildraten vermuten lassen.



Edit: 





D00msday schrieb:


> Deshalb ist Neutralität besonders auf der Seite  eines Magazins sehr wichtig. Ich erkenne hier aber nicht besonders viel  Neutralität in diesem Forum seitens der Community. Aus diesem Grund kann  ich jedem nur raten sich auf die Berichte der Redaktion zu beschränken.  Hier im Forum treffen zu wenig fundierte Aussagen auf Mauern.


Du scheinst nicht oft hier zu sein und verallgemeinerst auch ganz hervorragend. Hier im Forum wird übrigens die R9 390 Nitro sehr häufig empfohlen...eine AMD Karte.


----------



## Venqz (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



D00msday schrieb:


> Allein die Augen und das Gehirn sind bei jedem anders fortschrittlich entwickelt.  Der eine hat empfindliche Augen, die jedes einzelne Bild sehen und damit auch kleinste Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede wahrnehmen, der andere hat keine empfindlichen Augen, bei dem das Gehirn die "fehlenden Bilder hochrechnet", um es flüssig aussehen zu lassen - optische Täuschung. Was aber "jeder" erkennen sollte sind VRAM-Nachladeruckler!



Ich mache mir echt Gedanken darüber von welcher Galaxie daherkommst, ich bin überzeugt auch du fällst auf eine optische Täuschung herein d.h. es hört sich alles unglaublich ungesund an bei dir.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, und jetzt? Der 970 geht bei ohnehin unspielbaren FPS der Speicher (3,5GB) aus.



also 2560 x 1600 empfinde ich nicht als irrelevant


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> also 2560 x 1600 empfinde ich nicht als irrelevant



Und dass stand über diese Auflösung in dem von dir verlinkten Test:


> Alle drei Grafikkarten zeigen in 2.560 × 1.600 Schwierigkeiten zum   Anfang der Testsequenz, da noch viele Daten in den Speicher geladen   werden müssen. Im richtigen Spielverlauf zeigt sich erneut die Radeon R9   290X am besten, gefolgt von der GeForce GTX 980 und der GeForce GTX   970. *Im realen Spiel hinterlassen jedoch auch bei dieser Auflösung die  drei Grafikkarten einen gleich guten Eindruck.*



Mit andern Worten ... bei dieser Auflösung alles in Butter aufm Kutter.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Und dass stand über diese Auflösung in dem von dir verlinkten Test:
> 
> 
> Mit andern Worten ... bei dieser Auflösung alles in Butter aufm Kutter.



guck dir mal die Frametimes an die 290x hat bei weiten bessere Frametimes


----------



## FortuneHunter (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> guck dir mal die Frametimes an die 290x hat bei weiten bessere Frametimes



Habe ich bezweifelt, das die 290X die bessere Karte ist? Nope ... Was kümmern mich die Frametimes, wenn es im Spiel bei der realen Spielerfahrung rund läuft. 

Aber ich nehme mal an das du zu den Spieler zähltst, die den Afterburner spielen und immer schön die Augen auf den Frametimes haben ... Die Grafikdemo im Hintergrund ist ja sowieso nicht wichtig. Andere nennen das Spiel, aber es kommt nur auf die Anzeige oben links in der Ecke an.

Ich für meinen Teil habe jegliche FPS-Anzeige aus wenn ich spiele. Aber ich habe auch mehr interesse am Spiel selbst als an den Frametimes, FPS und ähnlichem. 

Man ich werde echt zu alt für diesen Sch....


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Habe ich bezweifelt, das die 290X die bessere Karte ist? Nope ... Was kümmern mich die Frametimes, wenn es im Spiel bei der realen Spielerfahrung rund läuft.
> 
> Aber ich nehme mal an das du zu den Spieler zähltst, die den Afterburner spielen und immer schön die Augen auf den Frametimes haben ... Die Grafikdemo im Hintergrund ist ja sowieso nicht wichtig. Andere nennen das Spiel, aber es kommt nur auf die Anzeige oben links in der Ecke an.
> 
> ...




der einzige Grund warum man das so macht ist Reproduzierbarkeit, sonst könnte man ja nie die Karten anhand der Frametimes vergleichen können wenn man bei jeder Karten unterschiedliche Situationen ausprobiert


----------



## cuban13581 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/103404-welcher-aufloesung-spielst-du-meistens.html

Hier wird sehr eindrucksvoll dargestellt , wie viele Spieler in 1440p zocken und wie viele Spieler in 1080p. Der Abstand ist wirklich groß. Dementsprechend wundert es mich nicht , warum die GTX 970 so beliebt ist. Und ob in FULL HD überhaupt die 500 langsameren MB zum tragen kommt , mag ich auch eher bezweifeln. Eher reicht es vorher nicht mit der reinen Rohleistung aus , bevor der Grafikspeicher in die Knie geht. Aber bis dahin sollte man eh wieder aufrüsten.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Maßgeblich viel mehr das Spiel bzw. die Engine als die Auflösung. Wenn man sich mal Watch Dogs ansieht, dann sind die Frametimes bei AMD durch die Bank weg schlechter als eine 970. Solange das vom Spieler nicht bemerkbar ist oder bemerkt wird, ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

" Das bestätigt nur meine Ansicht, dass aus großem Wehklagen selten konkrete Konsequenzen im Konsumverhalten folgen" ist in meinen Augen der beste Kommentar den man abgeben kann. Sehe ich ganz genau so!

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das ich mich bei manchen Redakteuren echt Frage wie sie in den Tag hinein leben. Manche Antworten sind einfach peinlich und lächerlich meiner Ansicht nach und Herr Vötter trifft den nagel mal wieder auf den Kopf und scheint die Webetrommel für AMD zu führen. Mit Realismus hat da vieles nichtsmehr zutun.


----------



## Nathenhale (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Naja die Leuten Kaufen halt was Sie kennen und Sie kennen nunmal Nvidia. Ich meine die Gtx970 ist bei weiten keine Schlechte Karte aber AMD hat mit der 390. bzw 290X sehr gute Karten im Angebot die im selben Preissegment sind und im falle der 390 sogar stärker in vielen fällen. Aber was soll man sagen,  wenn selbst meine Freunde die mich bei Hardware fragen, immer zu mir kommen und dann auch das Kaufen was ich ihnen rate in diesem fall anstatt die 390 eine 970 kaufen mit der Begründung "AMD so ein scheiß kommt mir nicht ins Haus " das ist einfach nur   . Bei denn ist  AMD halt nicht nur rot sondern auch der


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/103404-welcher-aufloesung-spielst-du-meistens.html
> 
> Hier wird sehr eindrucksvoll dargestellt , wie viele Spieler in 1440p zocken und wie viele Spieler in 1080p. Der Abstand ist wirklich groß. Dementsprechend wundert es mich nicht , warum die GTX 970 so beliebt ist. Und ob in FULL HD überhaupt die 500 langsameren MB zum tragen kommt , mag ich auch eher bezweifeln. Eher reicht es vorher nicht mit der reinen Rohleistung aus , bevor der Grafikspeicher in die Knie geht. Aber bis dahin sollte man eh wieder aufrüsten.



Hat es einen speziellen Grund, warum die Umfrage von 2010 verlinkt hast?
Hier ist die aktuelle:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...er-aufloesung-spielt-ihr-meistens-2015-a.html


----------



## cuban13581 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Hat es einen speziellen Grund, warum die Umfrage von 2010 verlinkt hast?
> Hier ist die aktuelle:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...er-aufloesung-spielt-ihr-meistens-2015-a.html



Oh..sorry. Darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Ich dachte die Liste wird immer standardmäßig aktualisiert.


----------



## DaHell63 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der Abstand von FHD zu WQHD ist aber ziemlich gleich geblieben. Es sind immer noch ca 40% Vorsprung.
Eine Aufteilung von FHD 65% zu WQHD 25% zu UHD 10% wäre realistisch.
Wobei man in UHD auch nur Karten messen sollte , die in mindestens HIGH auch noch 30FPS erreichen können

Edit:
@Raff , deine Aussage dass eine AMD 390 meist schneller als eine GTX 970 ist würde aber eure Benchmark ad absurdum führen.
Denn meist ist eine GTX 970 schneller , wenn ich mir das letzte halbe Jahr so anschaue


----------



## DaHell63 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

sorry DP


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Oh..sorry. Darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Ich dachte die Liste wird immer standardmäßig aktualisiert.



Ja, mit jeweils neuen Umfragen. Das Vbulletin-Quickpoll-Modul ist da leider nicht so flexibel.


----------



## seahawk (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Man muss es realistisch sehen, die 970 ist schon ziemlich lange auf dem Markt. Sie ist immernoch okay für FHD und es gibt viele gute Designs. Sogar viele leise 2 Lüfter Lösungen die leidlich kompakt sind. Bei AMD gab es bis zur 390 nicht viele Lösungen die ab Werk wirklich gut waren. Klar, wenn ich heute ne Graka suchen würde, würde ich ne 390 8GB kaufen, aber meine 970 würde ich für diese auch nicht ausmustern.

Die Quittung für NV kommt mit Polaris.


----------



## ein_schelm (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/103404-welcher-aufloesung-spielst-du-meistens.html
> 
> Hier wird sehr eindrucksvoll dargestellt , wie viele Spieler in 1440p zocken und wie viele Spieler in 1080p.



Warum sollte man auch in einer höheren Auflösung zocken... ? Kostet einfach zu viel. Ich werd mir jedenfalls nie wieder eine Grafikkarte kaufen die mehr als 300€ kostet. 
(Obwohl ich froh bin, das ich seinerzeit die R9 290 gekauft hab. Aber das diese Grafikkarte als Minimalvoraussetzung für VR genannt wird, konnte ich nicht wissen und ist eher unter Glück zu verbuchen...)


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ungeachtet dessen, dass NVidia die Kunden bezüglich des Speichers und den DX12-Funktionen beschissen hat... Ist die GTX970 immernoch eine extrem gute Grafikkarte. Die ist ganz sicher auch dadurch so erfolgreich, da die zum Release günstiger und schneller als AMDs R9 290(X) war, weniger Strom gebraucht hat und halt NVidia das viel bessere Marketing hat. Die sind wesentlich bekannter - es war extrem anstrengend, jemandem aus meiner Klasse für AMD zu überzeugen... Keine Ahnung von PCs... Aber NVidia? Ist der heilige Gral. NVidia macht schlicht alles richtig, was sie nur richtig machen können. AMD hat in den letzten 4 Jahren aber fast (bis auf die HD7970/R9 290(X)) ausschließlich Mist (FX-CPUs, Rebranding wie man es selten sah, KEINE Werbung...) fabriziert.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Wenn es kommuniziert worden wäre, hätte es überhaupt keine Betrugsvorwürfe gegeben. Ursache -> Wirkung



Korrekt. Und weil es eben NICHT kommuniziert worden ist, war es Betrug. Ursache -> Wirkung QED


----------



## Korberich (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es zeigt, dass man die meisten Menschen "verarschen" kann und sie sich trotzdem noch freuen ihr Geld für mangelhafte Ware hinzu legen wenn nur das Marketing passt! Also, wenn man das was Nvidia so abzieht noch Marketing nennen kann! 

Der totale Brüller bleibt aber: Und natürlich werden diese Leute die Firma, die sie absichtlich getäuscht hat, auch noch mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigen! Ob man das lustig oder nur traurig findet hängt wohl vom Standpunkt ab!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Korrekt. Und weil es eben NICHT kommuniziert worden ist, war es Betrug. Ursache -> Wirkung QED



Jetzt verstehe ich deinen Vorwurf an mich. Du möchtest gern, dass ich „Betrug“ schreibe, weil das deine Meinung ist und weil ich die nicht unterstütze, rede ich das Problem schön. Den Betrugstatbestand können aber nur Gerichte feststellen. Klagen gab es ja einige, rumgekommen ist dabei AFAIK aber nichts.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Korberich schrieb:


> Es zeigt, dass man die meisten Menschen "verarschen" kann und sie sich trotzdem noch freuen ihr Geld für mangelhafte Ware hinzu legen wenn nur das Marketing passt! Also, wenn man das was Nvidia so abzieht noch Marketing nennen kann!


In der Hinsicht am schlimmsten sind die 970 Käufer, die, nach bekannt werden der richtigen Spezifikationen, ihre Karte gegen eine 980 getauscht haben.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> [...] Herr Vötter trifft den  nagel mal wieder auf den Kopf und scheint die Webetrommel für AMD zu  führen. [...]


Rückblickend betrachtet ist das richtig. Bis AMD mit der 390 Serie Preis und Leistung angepasst hat, war die 970 eine sehr gute Option.


----------



## chaotium (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was mich auch noch geschockt hat, ist der Fall dass eine 960 voll 4 GB Speicher hat und die höher wertige 970 nur 3,5.
Als das Problem als erstes rauskam dachte ich, okey NV, ihr habt ******** gebaut. Aber die 3,5 GB Ram reichen locker bei den meisten Spielen in FHD.
Den Heiligen Vogel hat NV für mich dann abgeschossen, dass die 960 mehr speicher hat als 970...

Und die Karte an sich ist Genial, sauschnell, leise und gering im verbrauch. Viele im Freundeskreis haben die Karte. Ich bin kein Fanboy. Ich hatte auch lange AMD Karten. Was mich aber stört sind die sachen drumherum bei AMD. Kaum Treiber Updates, dadurch sind in wenigen Spielen die FuryX langsamer als ne 780TI! Dann hat NV mehr Dinge wie Haiworks, PhsyX. Wenn da AMD aufholt bin ich gern Bereit wieder AMD Karten ins System zu stecken


----------



## chaotium (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was mich auch noch geschockt hat, ist der Fall dass eine 960 voll 4 GB Speicher hat und die höher wertige 970 nur 3,5.
Als das Problem als erstes rauskam dachte ich, okey NV, ihr habt ******** gebaut. Aber die 3,5 GB Ram reichen locker bei den meisten Spielen in FHD.
Den Heiligen Vogel hat NV für mich dann abgeschossen, dass die 960 mehr speicher hat als 970...

Und die Karte an sich ist Genial, sauschnell, leise und gering im verbrauch. Viele im Freundeskreis haben die Karte. Ich bin kein Fanboy. Ich hatte auch lange AMD Karten. Was mich aber stört sind die sachen drumherum bei AMD. Kaum Treiber Updates, dadurch sind in wenigen Spielen die FuryX langsamer als ne 780TI! Dann hat NV mehr Dinge wie Haiworks, PhsyX. Wenn da AMD aufholt bin ich gern Bereit wieder AMD Karten ins System zu stecken

PS Wieso hab ich doppelgepostet?? Wie kann ich das löschen? HILFE XD


----------



## Korberich (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich deinen Vorwurf an mich. Du möchtest gern, dass ich „Betrug“ schreibe, weil das deine Meinung ist und weil ich die nicht unterstütze, rede ich das Problem schön. Den Betrugstatbestand können aber nur Gerichte feststellen. Klagen gab es ja einige, rumgekommen ist dabei AFAIK aber nichts.


Mach doch auch "Betrug" einfach "Beschiss"! Das kann jeder von uns feststellen und bedeutet durchaus etwas vergleichbares.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich deinen Vorwurf an mich. Du möchtest gern, dass ich „Betrug“ schreibe, weil das deine Meinung ist und weil ich die nicht unterstütze, rede ich das Problem schön. Den Betrugstatbestand können aber nur Gerichte feststellen. Klagen gab es ja einige, rumgekommen ist dabei AFAIK aber nichts.



Zunächst mal, HERR Spille, wäre ich Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie mir die gleiche Höflichkeit angedeihen lassen würden, wie ich Ihnen. Ich habe Sie in meiner Kritik eingangs auch nicht einfach geduzt, sondern mich an einen Erwachsenen gewendet und mich dementsprechend ausgedrückt. Meinen Sie, das ließe sich machen? 

Zur Sache muss ich Ihnen dahingehend Recht geben, dass Betrug ein Straftatbestand ist und als solcher nur von einem unabhängigen Gericht festgestellt werden kann. Davon abgesehen gibt es aber noch so etwas wie ein persönliches Rechtsempfinden und davon ausgehend halte ich persönlich den Skandal um die GTX 970 für einen bewussten Betrug seitens Nvidia. Die Argumente "Es war ein Betrug!" "Es war kein Betrug!" wurden nicht zuletzt hier im Forum seinerzeit lang und breit ausgewalzt, ich will nicht wieder davon anfangen. Ich wollte lediglich ausdrücken, dass ich Ihren Kommentar für eine höchst unangemessene Schönrednerei halte. Sie relativieren damit und auch mit Ihren Reaktionen auf meine Postings für mein Empfinden Nvidias Handeln. Da frage ich mich, ob Sie nicht zum Opfer der Werbeabteilung von Nvidia geworden sind. Von einem Redakteur einer professionellen Zeitschrift für Hardwarenthusiasten hätte ich anderes erwartet. Jedenfalls werde ich Ihre Artikel in Zukunft mit ganz anderen Augen lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Zunächst mal, HERR Spille, wäre ich Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie mir die gleiche Höflichkeit angedeihen lassen würden, wie ich Ihnen. Ich habe Sie in meiner Kritik eingangs auch nicht einfach geduzt, sondern mich an einen Erwachsenen gewendet und mich dementsprechend ausgedrückt. Meinen Sie, das ließe sich machen?
> .



Verzeihung, Herr „Hornissentreiber“ – es sei jedoch angemerkt dass es in Internetforen allgemein üblich ist, sich zu Duzen. Wenn Sie das Sie vorziehen, ist das natürlich Ihr gutes Recht. Im Gegenzug möchte Ich Sie höflich darum bitten, auf plumpe Vertraulichkeiten wie „Nana Herr Spille“, die vielleicht unter guten Freunden üblich sein mögen, künftig zu verzichten. 

Ich bedanke mich bei Ihnen, dass Sie uns Ihre Meinung mitgeteilt haben, muss aber nochmals mit aller Deutlichkeit darauf hinweisen, dass die unbewiesene Unterstellung eines Betrugs in öffentlicher Form justiziabel ist, weswegen ich davon insbesondere aufgrund des auch ein Jahr nach Bekanntwerden der Affäre andauernden Mangels an Beweisen (im Gegensatz zu Ihrem offenbaren Rechtsempfinden) davon absehe. Ich verwehre mich jedoch entschieden gegen den Vorwurf, dass ich ein Problem – insbesondere bewusst – kleinrede.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das ich mich bei manchen Redakteuren echt Frage wie sie in den Tag hinein leben. Manche Antworten sind einfach peinlich und lächerlich meiner Ansicht nach und Herr Vötter trifft den nagel mal wieder auf den Kopf und scheint die Webetrommel für AMD zu führen. Mit Realismus hat da vieles nichtsmehr zutun.



Ich mache keine Werbung, ich empfehle lediglich das zukunftstauglichere Produkt. Später kann jedenfalls niemand sagen, dass wir keine Warnung ausgesprochen haben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich verwehre mich jedoch entschieden gegen den Vorwurf, dass ich ein Problem – insbesondere bewusst – kleinrede.



Und ich möchte hiermit abschließend noch einmal betonen, dass ich Ihren Kommentar als kleinreden betrachte. Ob bewusst oder unbewusst sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Sysnet (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was man sich als Redakteur doch alles anhören muss - nicht zu fassen!

Persönlich bin ich froh hier mal AMD gekauft zu haben. Titankiller  R9 290 für unter 300€! Mit Wakü meist eine Ecke schneller als  eine 290x und volle 4GB. Eine 390 wäre natürlich DIE Wahl gewesen, leider gab es die damals jedoch noch nicht. Vor allem wenn ich die Langlebigkeit vieler AMD-Karten (bspw. jetzt wieder die 7970) sehe zweifle ich doch manchmal an einigen Entscheidungen. Die Treiber sind doch bei beiden nicht der Hit, dafür generell brauchbar. AMD versucht es mit Crimson jetzt aber wenigstens. Da hinkt nVidia derzeit hinterher. AMD hat dafür bspw. immer noch wirklich grauenhafte Referenzkühler, die auch dem Image sicher nicht gerade gut getan haben. Partner wie Sapphire haben das allerdings scheinbar gut im Griff.

Man sollte generell immer kaufen was einem persönlich das Meiste bietet. Ob AMD oder nVidia ist da erstmal egal. AMD ist mit der 390(x) und vollen 8GB derzeit nunmal besser aufgestellt, da gibt es imho nichts dran zu rütteln. Die 970 ist einfach die schlechtere Wahl. Bei einer 980Ti sieht das, den Tests nach, wieder anders aus.


----------



## seahawk (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich mache keine Werbung, ich empfehle lediglich das zukunftstauglichere Produkt. Später kann jedenfalls niemand sagen, dass wir keine Warnung ausgesprochen haben.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das ist heute jaauch richtig, aber man muss ja auch sehen, wie lange die 970 auf dem Markt ist. Man muss imho schon etwas zu viel Geld haben um eine 970 gegen ne 390 zu tauschen, auch wenn diese das bessere Produkt ist. Ich hoffe einfach, dass alle 970 Käufer diesen Vorfall im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn es um die Ablösung der 970 geht und ich hoffe, dass Polaris konkurrenzfähig ist. Dann sind alle Voraussetzungen geschaffen um als Konsument NV zu bestrafen.


----------



## ice2009 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich stehe auch gerade vor dem Problem. Zuerst wollte ich eine 970 GTX kaufen. Als ich von den Mikro-Rucklern gehört habe, habe ich mir die R9 390X angesguggt. Da ich allerdings Shadowplay oder eine Alternative benötige und es mir zu der Alternative von AMD/ATI zu wenig Informationen gibt, werde ich mich wohl mit einem bitteren Beigeschmack für die teure 980 GTX entscheiden müssen.


----------



## da brew (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch geschockt hat, ist der Fall dass eine 960 voll 4 GB Speicher hat und die höher wertige 970 nur 3,5.
> [...]



Inwiefern ist das ein Grund geschockt zu sein (vor allem weil die 960 ursprünglich 2GB Speicher hatte und das 4GB-Modell erst später dazugekommen ist)?

Dann hätte es dich ja endgültig aus dem Sitz hauen müssen, dass die versammelten Furies nur 4GB haben, im Gegensatz zu den 8GB  der 390er mit und ohne X!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



da brew schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das ein Grund geschockt zu sein (vor allem weil die 960 ursprünglich 2GB Speicher hatte und das 4GB-Modell erst später dazugekommen ist)?
> 
> Dann hätte es dich ja endgültig aus dem Sitz hauen müssen, dass die versammelten Furies nur 4GB haben, im Gegensatz zu den 8GB  der 390er mit und ohne X!



Auf jeden Fall. AMD hat schließlich eine Technologie verwendet, die seit Jahren eingesetzt wird und vollständig erforscht ist (NOT!), musste den Speichercontroller nicht anpassen (NOT!) und auch sonst keine Veränderungen vornehmen (NOT!). Mal ehrlich, hauptsache gegen AMD bashen, egal wie bescheuert die Argumente sind (oder wie leicht zu widerlegen)

@T

Ich schließe mich Raff´s Meinung an, mal sehen wer lauter heult wenn AMD weg ist. Diejenigen, die sich gerne ne Konkurrenzfähige Rote gekauft hätten, oder diejenigen, die nur einen 2ten Hersteller benötigen, damit Nvidia nicht an der Preisschraube dreht, egal was die Gegenseite hat


----------



## da brew (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


Was willst du denn jetzt?
ich stelle eine Frage bezüglich Speicherausstattung (bzw. zugegebenermaßen sollte das eine leise Kritik an einer meiner Meinung nach blödsinnigen Aussage diesbezüglich sein) und du kommst mit irgendwelchen sonstwo hergeholten Anschuldigungen. 
Ich hab nichts über neue Technologien, Speichercontoller oder sonstige Veränderungen geschrieben (insbesondere nichts negatives darüber!). 
Aber wenn der Unterschied schwächere Karte mit 4GB -> stärkere Karte mit "3,5GB" schon so *schockierend* ist, dann weiß ich nicht, was bei schwächere Karte mit 8GB -> stärkere Karte mit 4GB los ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Naja, der Trick, schwächere Karten mit mehr Speicher attraktiv erscheinen zu lassen, ist nun aber nicht neu. Im Einsteigerbereich ist das sogar sehr üblich (und darum nicht weniger verachtenswert).


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



da brew schrieb:


> Was willst du denn jetzt?
> ich stelle eine Frage bezüglich Speicherausstattung (bzw. zugegebenermaßen sollte das eine leise Kritik an einer meiner Meinung nach blödsinnigen Aussage diesbezüglich sein) und du kommst mit irgendwelchen sonstwo hergeholten Anschuldigungen.
> Ich hab nichts über neue Technologien, Speichercontoller oder sonstige Veränderungen geschrieben (insbesondere nichts negatives darüber!).
> Aber wenn der Unterschied schwächere Karte mit 4GB -> stärkere Karte mit "3,5GB" schon so *schockierend* ist, dann weiß ich nicht, was bei schwächere Karte mit 8GB -> stärkere Karte mit 4GB los ist.



Hab ich doch erläutert, AMD *konnte *keine 8GB verbauen, da es durch den *NEU *eingesetzten Speicher (HBM) schlicht nicht möglich war. Wenn die Fury´s noch GDDR5 hätten, wäre an deiner Aussage auch nicht auszusetzen gewesen. AMD war an die Umstände gebunden, NVidia hat absichtlich betrogen (jaja, Kommunikationsfehler ) und wird dafür auchnoch verteidigt, mit dem Hinweis wie "sch****" und "Unfähig" AMD doch ist


----------



## da brew (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Naja, der Trick, schwächere Karten mit mehr Speicher attraktiv erscheinen zu lassen, ist nun aber nicht neu. Im Einsteigerbereich ist das sogar sehr üblich (und darum nicht weniger verachtenswert).



*Üblich ja; und erachtenswert auf jeden Fall*! aber schockierend? Ich weiß ja nicht...

@PC Bastler: du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden und  du willst es offenbar auch  nicht verstehen. Aber ganz ehrlich: das ist nicht mein Problem sondern deins...


----------



## beastyboy79 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich als "Gehörnter" GTX970-User bin jetzt gar nicht so verärgert, wie die meisten hier. Zum Preis, den ich damals für die Karte bezahlt habe, könnt ich die Karte heute immer noch nachkaufen.  Das heißt für mich bei Nvidia scheint die Nachfrage nach dem Chip noch hoch zu sein. 
Klar, hätte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt des Kaufs von der Speicherproblematik gewusst, hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich umentschieden, nur war die Karte zu dem Zeitpunkt die best value-Karte. Anstatt auf brachiale Grafikleistung, lege ich auf andere Dinge wert, wollte nen leisen performanten PC haben für das Budget, was ich mir damals gesetzt hatte. Das hab ich nun.

Mittlerweile ist am Rechner die Karte die lauteste Komponente und wird noch feingetunt, aber kein Grund das Ding in den E-Schrott zu drücken. Sicherlich sieht die Auswahl heute, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, anders aus als vor knapp 1,5Jahren. Heute liegt das P/L auf der AMD-Seite. 

Bereue den Kauf keinesfalls, nur mit nVidia bin ich erstmal durch. Natürlich ist es skandalös, die Karte mit den falschen Specs zu bewerben, natürlich sind viele Deppen drauf reingefallen, natürlich kann man betrügerisches Verhalten anklagen, ABER: so funktioniert leider nun mal VERTRIEB!!! Hart an an der Grenze des erlaubten in einer Grauzone. 

Die Frage für die Zukunft ist: Was hat nVidia sich für die Zukunft verbaut / für einen Gefallen getan bei der Käuferschaft, da in dem Preissegment ja offenkundig das meiste Geld verdient wird, anstatt im High-End-Sektor.

Egal. Es darf jetzt gebasht werden, das die Tasten glühen^^


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> ABER: so funktioniert leider nun mal VERTRIEB!



Probier das mal als kleines Unternehmen, wenn du da keine Nachbesserung oder Rücknahme anbietest kannst du den Laden zur Insolvenz anmelden.
Von der Rufschädigung mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Quat (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Als kleines Unternehmen wechselst du den lokalen Markt, fertig, abwischen bitte!


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass das ein Vergleich zwischen Äpfeln und Birnen ist. Kleinunternehmen -> Konzern. Mal ganz zu schweigen von der operativen Reichweite, wie mein Vorposter bemerkt hat?

So ein Großunternehmen hat sicherlich mehr als ein Produkt am Markt. Sprich nVidia bedient OEMs, den Consumer-, Business- und Servermarkt. Ebenso AMD. 
Wenn ein Produkt nen Fehler, beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt, aufweist, und der wird in der breiten Öffentlichkeit bekannt, wird beim CFO einfach mal ein Budget abgerufen und die Presseabteilung informiert. Dann werfen die ihre Marketingmaschine an, dann gibt's zu dem Produkt irgendwelche Goodies on top bis Gras über die Angelegenheit gewachsen ist und schon ist auch der Imageschaden behoben.
Fertig ist der Lack. Meinst Du da rührt sich beim Vorstand auch nur ein Sackhaar, weil sich Leute lokal beschweren. Ich glaube nicht. Solang die übrigen Produkte in angemessener Stückzahl den Markt beglücken ist für diese Leute alles im grünen Bereich.

Pass auf, wird bestimmt mit der neuen Generation eine Ankaufaktion oder Wertgutschrift auf die neuen Produkte geben, oder sowas ähnliches. 
Also was bringt sich jetzt die Köpfe heiß zu reden/schreiben?  Nix. Die Jungs werden schon merken, daß sie was tun müssen, um den geplanten Absatz zu generieren.  Das juckt da keinen Schw***....

Auch fertig.


----------



## Schinken (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Für UHD ist die Karte so oder so zu langsam.
> 
> Ich hatte selber die 970 und habe selbst bei vollgelaufenden Speicher keine störende Mikroruckler bemerkt, habe sie nur wegen dem unterträglichem Spulenfiepen zurückgesendet.
> 
> Lediglich schade, das hier im gesamten Forum ausschließlich nur noch die lauten R9 390er empfohlen werden und immer der "Speicherkrüppel" niedergemacht wird, obwohl leiser, stromsparender und auch schneller...



Schneller ist gut xD. Auf was für Benchmarks oder Erfahrungen beziehst du dich da? PCGH kanns schonmal nicht sein. Gerade in UHD (wofür die 390 übrigens geeignet ist, dank 8GB Speicher und der der seltsamen FHD-Schwäche/UHD-Stärke bei AMD). 

Laut ist sie, zumindest meine unter Vollast, schon. Im Vergeleich zu anderen Karten. Ne 970 hatte ich noch nicht hier, aber ich glaub auch ungesehen dass die leiser ist. Wusste ich aber vorher und stört mich nicht sehr.

Stromsparender ist sie auch, aber natürlich auch weil sie eben ein Stück langsamer ist (wobei mir auch klar ist dass Nvidia zurzeit ganz klar die Stromsparkrone besitzt).

Also, schön dass du keine Mikroruckler hattest. Niemand sagt es kommt in 100% der Fälle reproduzierbar zu Mikrorucklern. Aber wegen deiner Erfahrung mit einer 970 die Möglichkeit zu negieren dass andere Menschen, auf anderen PCs, in anderen Konfigurationen, mit derselben Grafikkarte doch Mikroruckler haben...? Das ist, sagen wir, voreilig und wiederspricht auch den Ergebnissen der meisten Tests. Es gibt eben Szenarien in denen der beschnittene Speicher eine Rolle spielt. Solange man die kennt und weiß zu solch einem Szenario kommt es bei einem selbst nie, hätte man bedenkenlos die 970 kaufen können. Man kannte die Szenarien aber beim Kauf nicht weil Nvidia schlicht falsch informiert hat. 

Es ist eben eine technische Eigenschaft des Produkts, um das optimale Produkt für mich zu finden brauche ich alle technischen Spezifikationen. Die hat Nvidia nicht geliefert, ja sie haben sogar falsche Specs kommuniziert! Das ist schlicht Betrug, und das es nicht strafrechtlich geahndet wurde zeigt nur wie unterschiedlich Personen und Unternehmen behandelt werden. 
Arbeiten bei AMD bessere Menschen? Sind sie sozialer, nicht so profitorientiert? Sehr wahrscheinlich nicht, aber bei Nvidia weiß man jetzt sicher woran man ist. 

Kurz und gut: Ich kaufe Nvidia einfach ,,nichts mehr ab''. 

Ich könnte auch nicht in den Spiegel sehen wenn ich mit jemandem der mir eiskalt Mist erzählt hat weiter Geschäfte mache.


----------



## Schinken (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist heute jaauch richtig, aber man muss ja auch sehen, wie lange die 970 auf dem Markt ist. Man muss imho schon etwas zu viel Geld haben um eine 970 gegen ne 390 zu tauschen, auch wenn diese das bessere Produkt ist. Ich hoffe einfach, dass alle 970 Käufer diesen Vorfall im Hinterkopf behalten, wenn es um die Ablösung der 970 geht und ich hoffe, dass Polaris konkurrenzfähig ist. Dann sind alle Voraussetzungen geschaffen um als Konsument NV zu bestrafen.



eine 970 gegen eine 390 *tauschen *würde wohl auch keiner empfehlem. Es geht um die Kaufentscheidung: 970 oder 390?


----------



## cryon1c (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mist erzählt? Da ist ein Kommunikationsfehler passiert, man hat nicht angegeben das nicht die volle Bandbreite für den gesamten Speicher bereitgestellt ist. Der Rest war richtig, die Karte hat 4GB VRAM und bis zu der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit kommt dieser auch. 

Wir haben das Jahr 2016, die 970 ist schon 2 Jahre alt und damit nix interessantes mehr für Leute die richtig Leistung wollen.
Das heißt aber nicht das AMD es besser macht. Die 390(X) wäre erst dann besser für mich, wenn sie a) leiser (im Schnitt als auch bei einzelnen, besonderen Modellen ohne WaKü) b) sparender und c) gleichzeitig schneller wäre und zwar in FHD aka 1080p, denn DAFÜR sind die Karten gut. Die taugen nicht für maxed out 1440p 21:9 oder 4K, das schafft auch keine Fury oder Titan X. Das ist eine Mittelklasse und zur Mittelklasse gehören aktuell praktisch nur 1080p Monitore, alles was ne höhere Auflösung hat, kostet so viel wie die GPU selbst. Lohnt sich nicht. Und vergiss d) nicht, das wäre die Übertaktbarkeit der Karten. Die müssen sich gnadenlos gut takten lassen, besser als Nvidia (was sowohl reine Zahlen als auch den Performancegewinn und alle anderen Nebensachen wie Kühlung einbezieht!)... Tun sie dies nicht, ist das ein weiterer Grund, einen fetten Bogen drum zu machen, denn das ist verschenkte Leistung.
Und im Jahr 2016 muss ein PC leise bis unhörbar sein, out of the box, ohne das man selbst viel dran machen muss. Was bei der CPU sehr einfach ist, in dem man die passende Kühlung draufschnallt, das ist bei der GPU anders - da darf man das passende Modell kaufen oder den Kühler runterkratzen (was bei den meisten die Garantie abwürgt). 

Ich kaufe AMD nix ab, solange die nicht kapieren das leise, effizient und "cool" mehr bringt als brutale Leistung, die man sich mit Lautstärke und höheren Temperaturen sowie höherem Verbrauch erkauft.


----------



## Schinken (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mist erzählt? Da ist ein Kommunikationsfehler passiert, man hat nicht angegeben das nicht die volle Bandbreite für den gesamten Speicher bereitgestellt ist. Der Rest war richtig, die Karte hat 4GB VRAM und bis zu der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit kommt dieser auch.
> 
> Wir haben das Jahr 2016, die 970 ist schon 2 Jahre alt und damit nix interessantes mehr für Leute die richtig Leistung wollen.
> Das heißt aber nicht das AMD es besser macht. Die 390(X) wäre erst dann besser für mich, wenn sie a) leiser (im Schnitt als auch bei einzelnen, besonderen Modellen ohne WaKü) b) sparender und c) gleichzeitig schneller wäre und zwar in FHD aka 1080p, denn DAFÜR sind die Karten gut. Die taugen nicht für maxed out 1440p 21:9 oder 4K, das schafft auch keine Fury oder Titan X. Das ist eine Mittelklasse und zur Mittelklasse gehören aktuell praktisch nur 1080p Monitore, alles was ne höhere Auflösung hat, kostet so viel wie die GPU selbst. Lohnt sich nicht. Und vergiss d) nicht, das wäre die Übertaktbarkeit der Karten. Die müssen sich gnadenlos gut takten lassen, besser als Nvidia (was sowohl reine Zahlen als auch den Performancegewinn und alle anderen Nebensachen wie Kühlung einbezieht!)... Tun sie dies nicht, ist das ein weiterer Grund, einen fetten Bogen drum zu machen, denn das ist verschenkte Leistung.
> ...



Ja, verschweigen oder lügen, beides ist Mist erzählen. 

Ich spiel mit der 390 übrigens nie auf FHD, die paar Einstellungen die dafür von Ultra auf Sehr Hoch müssen machen keinen sichtbaren Unterschied für mich. Und besonders leise muss* mein* PC auch nicht sein.
Aber das sind Vorlieben, da brauch man nicht drüber reden, da gilt: jedem das Seine! 

Du hast viele tolle Gründe warum du Nvidia -Grakas besser findest. Gut, dann hol die nur die. Ich kaufe nicht bei jemanden der mir, ich wiederhole mich, Mist erzählt. Nur dein Problem damit wo ICH kaufe versteh ich nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ja, verschweigen oder lügen, beides ist Mist erzählen.
> 
> Ich spiel mit der 390 übrigens nie auf FHD, die paar Einstellungen die dafür von Ultra auf Sehr Hoch müssen machen keinen sichtbaren Unterschied für mich. Und besonders leise muss* mein* PC auch nicht sein.
> Aber das sind Vorlieben, da brauch man nicht drüber reden, da gilt: jedem das Seine!
> ...



AMD erzählt auch Mist. VW erzählt Mist. Wenn es danach geht, müsste man im Wald leben, eigene Lebensmittel anbauen und wenn man was kaufen muss, nen Scharfschützen aufm Dach abstellen damit man nicht beschissen wird. 

Das Produkt zählt, nicht seine Beschreibung. Ist das gut und kostet entsprechend, kauft man es. Ist es Rotz und/oder überteuert - lässt man das liegen. Der Hersteller/Verkäufer kann einem viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schinken schrieb:


> Kurz und gut: Ich kaufe Nvidia einfach ,,nichts mehr ab''.



Monetär gesehen ist das die einzig richtige Antwort gegenüber profitorientierten Einheiten - im englischen Volksmund auch „Vote with your wallet“ (Abstimmen mit der Brieftasche) genannt.


----------



## Quat (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Dann gäb es eigentlich soviel Möglichkeiten nicht mehr! Weglaufen und komplett selbst versorgen, Suizid, Verdursten, oder Verhungern.
Auch nicht so prickelnd, find ich. Wobei das Zweite endlich und wenigstens mal ein Ausweg wär.


----------



## Schinken (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cryon1c schrieb:


> AMD erzählt auch Mist. VW erzählt Mist. Wenn es danach geht, müsste man im Wald leben, eigene Lebensmittel anbauen und wenn man was kaufen muss, nen Scharfschützen aufm Dach abstellen damit man nicht beschissen wird.
> 
> Das Produkt zählt, nicht seine Beschreibung. Ist das gut und kostet entsprechend, kauft man es. Ist es Rotz und/oder überteuert - lässt man das liegen. Der Hersteller/Verkäufer kann einem viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist.



Ansichtssache, nicht wahr? Das Produkt fällt für mich garnicht mehr ins Gewicht, wenn ich dem Verkäufer nicht bei seinen Angaben trauen kann. Woher soll ich denn bei einer GraKa bitte wissen  ob sie Rotz ist?
Schön wenn du dich damit abgefunden hast, dass alle Unternehmen lügen. Dass man nurnoch auf Produkttests achten kann, und selbst denen ist dank Millionen-Dollar-Marketingbudgets schwer zu trauen.
Ich stimme dir auch zu das es defacto so gut wie keinen Konzern gibt der uns nicht belügt. Aber deswegen schraub ich meine Ansprüche nicht runter!  Ich erwarte trotzdem Ehrlichkeit und Beschwere mich in Fällen wo erwiesen ist dass man gelogen hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Nur weil ich beim konsumieren nicht perfekt darauf achten kann nur fair gehandelte Produkte zu kaufen (dann müsste man ja im Wald leben, eigene Lebensmittel anbauen...etc. pp), muss ich doch auch nicht ins andere Extrem verfallen und garnicht mehr darauf achten wem ich was abkaufe.



Quat schrieb:


> Dann gäb es eigentlich soviel Möglichkeiten nicht mehr! Weglaufen und komplett selbst versorgen, Suizid, Verdursten, oder Verhungern.
> Auch nicht so prickelnd, find ich. Wobei das Zweite endlich und wenigstens mal ein Ausweg wär.



Immer dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken. Ich muss nicht immer auf dieselbe Art reagieren, nicht jede Entscheidung bis ins letzte Extrem weiterführen.  Ich entscheide mich in jeder neuen Situation neu-je nach Situation sind das auch Kompromisse, die mir mal mehr, mal weniger zusagen.. Und der Mist den Nvidia über die 970 erzählt hat, hat mich dazu gebracht mich zu entscheiden denen nichts mehr abzukaufen. Bin ich jetzt moralisch verpflichtet alles zu boykottieren? Tja, bin ich nicht. Sollte AMD was ähnliches bringen muss ich wohl abwägen wer von beiden am meisten Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt hat, und dabei zähneknirschend so oder so bei einem Lügenkonzern kaufen, denn GraKas brauche ich für mein Seelenheil auch in den nächsten Jahren^^.
 Aber im Moment ist AMD eindeutig glaubwürdiger für mich. Das heißt nicht dass ich AMD-Fan wäre, oder AMD ,,mögen'' würde. Es ist ein Konzern, das hat für mich garnichts mit Gefühlen zu tun. AMD ist einfach das kleinere, glaubwürdigere Übel.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Geforce GTX 970: Verbreitetste Karte unter Steam-Usern ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, nicht wahr? Das Produkt fällt für mich garnicht mehr ins Gewicht, wenn ich dem Verkäufer nicht bei seinen Angaben trauen kann. Woher soll ich denn bei einer GraKa bitte wissen  ob sie Rotz ist?
> Schön wenn du dich damit abgefunden hast, dass alle Unternehmen lügen. Dass man nurnoch auf Produkttests achten kann, und selbst denen ist dank Millionen-Dollar-Marketingbudgets schwer zu trauen.
> Ich stimme dir auch zu das es defacto so gut wie keinen Konzern gibt der uns nicht belügt. Aber deswegen schraub ich meine Ansprüche nicht runter!  Ich erwarte trotzdem Ehrlichkeit und Beschwere mich in Fällen wo erwiesen ist dass man gelogen hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Nur weil ich beim konsumieren nicht perfekt darauf achten kann nur fair gehandelte Produkte zu kaufen (dann müsste man ja im Wald leben, eigene Lebensmittel anbauen...etc. pp), muss ich doch auch nicht ins andere Extrem verfallen und garnicht mehr darauf achten wem ich was abkaufe.



Ja kann man sehen wie man will. Aber es ist kein "anderes Extrem". Es sind falsche Angaben auf dem Karton gedruckt worden etc. Trotzdem perfort das Produkt wie erwartet, nur in einigen wenigen Grenzbereichen gibts Probleme. Kein Ding. 
Genau so kann ich hingehen und sagen: AMD hat versprochen, die Furys werden die absoluten OC-Kracher sein. Wie die in Wirklichkeit sind, wissen wir alle nach Release, wo die Overclocker sie in die Finger bekommen haben. 
Also, wenn du eine Grafikkarte willst zum zocken und dir die iGPU von Intel net reicht (die übrigens auch ihre Spielchen mit den Kunden treiben, wie jeder andere), musst du wohl bei Nvidia oder AMD einkaufen, die beide dich belogen haben. 
Wenn ich bei Nvidia noch halbwegs verstehen kann, das technische Details wie die Anbindung vom VRAM nicht auf die Box kommen und sich kein Schwein dafür interessiert hat... Bei AMD einfach sagen: Geile OC-Karte wenn sie das nicht ist, das ist dreistes lügen in die Fresse. Weil die das ganz genau wussten welchen Takt die fahren (können) und wo die Grenzen sind.


----------

